# Secrets of Sakura's portrayal and Neji's Death to come



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

To be reveal on December 13th
in Manga Road Kobayashi, with Kishimoto as a guest star.
He'll explains stuff, like why Sakura's parents aren't in the manga, The truth about Neji's Death.
His opinion about Sakura as a character.
Stuffs he couldn't put in the last chapter for various reasons.
And what to expect from the franchise from now on.










> 1.When Kishimoto first created Naruto he was inspired by a roadside ramen stall, he wanted to write about a youth eating ramen. his theme is considered questionable, bujt in the end it still became serialized while under doubts.
> 
> 2.The fourth's appearance was inspired by carelessly jumbling up kiba and akamaru's combination. and so naruto father's image was set.
> 
> ...





takL said:


> kish explained about nejis death referring to jiraiyas in another interview.
> 
> anyways
> Other interesting titbits I can remember from the show.
> ...





takL said:


> The key words are kish is "out of tune"
> 
> Kish thought of a story about a ramen shop. About what 'the soup' and 'the noodles’ can do when they are together. There was this ramen master and a boy who frequents the shop, Naruto.
> The idea was dismissed by the first editor Yahagi. "You're out of tune" stated Mr Yahagi.
> ...





			
				takL said:
			
		

> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers. but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.
> Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers. kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.
> 
> he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.





takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> 
> He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> ...





takL said:


> kish got the frieza statue at a jump fest. there was also a Goku one which he really wanted to get but it went to Oda.
> 
> the asistants cleared things off their desks and left that the room looks bare.
> 
> about his 2 desks. the right one is for colour pages. he works on regular black and white pages at the left desk.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2014)

He better explain stuff about Kaguya 

Oh who am i kidding? the lazy bastard


----------



## Rosi (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## -JT- (Dec 1, 2014)

Truth about Neji's death, huh? Not expecting anything good, but it'll be interesting to hear what he has to say... Or rather, funny to hear some new BS excuse.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 1, 2014)

This will not turn out well. I know.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 1, 2014)

Why is there all this focus on Sakura


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

Normality said:


> This will not turn out well. I know.



God, I hope so.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> God, I hope so.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 1, 2014)

I can smell the potential shit storm this will cause already.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> I can smell the potential shit storm this will cause already.



Kishimoto, what else ?


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 1, 2014)

He's got a lot of bullshitting to do to explain himself out of these two messes.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 1, 2014)

Some Sakura trolling  in few weeks. Can't wait :inovilla


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 1, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> He's got a lot of bullshitting to do to explain himself out of these two messes.


Too bad he isn't explaining it in the form of actual drawing.  I almost wish he wouldn't explain it at all, although I'm pretty sure people are going to be upset regardless of what he does.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, this will be a good one.

On the insanely unlikely chance he'll manage to swade me... I'll eat my own fucking shit

Otherwise, i'll be preparing my finest Sauce laugh gif for when it's out


----------



## -JT- (Dec 1, 2014)

After reading these comments, I actually can't wait now


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 1, 2014)

that face  he knows what he's getting into with this stinker


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 1, 2014)

Normality said:


> This will not turn out well. I know.


It never does. The Sakura explosion coming in the next few weeks will be to die for


Jυstin said:


> He's got a lot of bullshitting to do to explain himself out of these two messes.


He still hasn't explained Susanoo with no eyes.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 1, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Truth about Neji's death, huh? Not expecting anything good, but it'll be interesting to hear what he has to say... Or rather, funny to hear some new BS excuse.



I didn't think there was that much to explain with Neji's death.


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

id hug you my french friend, but i dont like body contact so have this


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> id hug you my french friend, but i dont like body contact so have this



Addy-kun


----------



## Zef (Dec 1, 2014)

The shitstorm this causes will be glorious.


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

the queen made it as one of the main subjects


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, this is 100% guaranteed to cause a massive shitstorm.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 1, 2014)

this fandom is just not gonna be getting any breaks anytime soon


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

i dont know how kishi will top off "horrible woman for liking someone else" comment, so i dont think it will cause a shit storm 

however,  neji dying for an NH moment might


----------



## eluna (Dec 1, 2014)

So it begins


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

wait, does that mean we might get some info on karin, and oro sama? :Wtf


----------



## Revolution (Dec 1, 2014)

Asking the right questions

_sarcasm_


----------



## Lucky7 (Dec 1, 2014)

What do they mean the secret of Neji's death? What is there to explain?! For fucks sake please don't make Kishi go back and pull some shit. Just talk about some meaning behind his death or something. Or maybe why both he and Hinata forgot all those highly effective defense techniques the Hyuuga posses . 

Kishi needs to let it be with Sakura.


----------



## Zef (Dec 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> wait, does that mean we might get some info on karin, and oro sama? :Wtf



Where in the OP was Karin, or Oro mentioned?


----------



## mayumi (Dec 1, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> this fandom is just not gonna be getting any breaks anytime soon



This will continue on till spring when the mini series is released. We will see Sakura cleaning the stove this time when she returns.


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

Zef said:


> Where in the OP was Karin, or Oro mentioned?



it says "stuff he didnt put in the last chapter" so FU let me dream bitch


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Dec 1, 2014)

1. I don't care enough about Sakura to be interested in her portrayal. It sucks, that's all that matters and I'm pretty sure any attempt from Kishimoto to justify her portayal will just sound more like an excuse.

2. I liked Neji a little, but there's nothing to elaborate on the topic of his death. By the way, Kishimoto already confirmed he has no intentions to countinue the series, so if he reveals any more unnecessary informations he has no plans to ever elaborate it will just be a slap in our faces because we will never get the answers anyway.


----------



## N120 (Dec 1, 2014)

Typical kishi interview.

Interviewer:  kishimoto sensei, thankyou for coming. The fans are dying to know what went wrong with sakura?

Kishimoto, it's been a long road for me, and finally everything came to a dramatic but fitting finale and I think the manga ended how I envisioned from the very begining. 

Interviewer: yes, we were all so greatful. It was great reading. Though there were questions regarding sakura. Do you think she got the Right amount of development as a heroine, some say Hinata should be heroine. What say you sensei?

Kishi: ah yes, thank you for the past 15 years,I really enjoyed it. I will  be working on the manga in the summer of 2015 with a fresh start, so please look forward to it, please enjoy. I'll do my best!

Interviewer: hmm yes, but what about sakura sensei?

Kishimoto: neji was a great character, that's the secret. He would've been touched by the readers tears and emotions. I am happy to have written him.

Interviewer: but Sakura..what about her?

Kishimoto: hmm? Ah, oh ok. Almost forgot. The new movie is out please support it, it explains everything. I will hand out special books on it. Thank you everyone. All the best.

The end.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

N120 said:


> Typical kishi interview.
> 
> Interviewer:  kishimoto sensei, thankyou for coming. The fans are dying to know what went wrong with sakura?
> 
> ...




I can see something like that.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 1, 2014)

Shadow Abyss said:


> 1. I don't care enough about Sakura to be interested in her portrayal. It sucks, that's all that matters and I'm pretty sure any attempt from Kishimoto to justify her portayal will just sound more like an excuse.
> 
> 2. I liked Neji a little, but there's nothing to elaborate on the topic of his death. By the way, Kishimoto already confirmed he has no intentions to countinue the series, so if he reveals any more unnecessary informations he has no plans to ever elaborate it will just be a slap in our faces because we will never get the answers anyway.



He confirmed he had no intention of contuining the Kaguya storyline, but if I'm not mistaken he doesn't own the franchise, SJ does, so whether it's going further or not it's up to them, and Kishimoto doesn't have to be on board - They can give the lead to someone else. I'm pretty sure a bunch of DBZ shit since the manga's conclusion has been done like this. In fact I just read that not so long ago Toriyama was offered to write something DB-related (I think a movie or something), but he didn't really think he was up to par anymore so they gave it to someone else, with his blessing and all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 1, 2014)

> His opinion about Sakura as a character.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 1, 2014)

mayumi said:


> This will continue on till spring when the mini series is released. We will see Sakura cleaning the stove this time when she returns.



On chapter 2, she gonna be out buying them groceries. Chapter 3, she'll be cooking them. On chapter 4, we'll find out she has issues cooking them and she needs help. Conflict


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I can see something like that.



"jiraya still lives.......... in our hearts" ck


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> "jiraya still lives.......... in our hearts" ck



Orochimaru still lives, in our hearts.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 1, 2014)

> His opinion about Sakura as a character.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 1, 2014)

Bonus points to the shitstorm if he also explains why he never delved into Sasuke's thoughts and reveals that it's because all he could think about was sex with Sakura (hence why he even bothered to bang her)


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 1, 2014)

NOBODY should want any words related to Sakura coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> NOBODY should want any words related to Sakura coming out of his mouth.



Why ? 
It's his character after all. I'm sure we will all learn something from this.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 1, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> NOBODY should want any words related to Sakura coming out of his mouth.



Are you afraid of _*something *_slipping out?


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Dec 1, 2014)

maybe he'll talk about how she had to learn to cook.


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Are you afraid of _*something *_slipping out?


Everyone should be afraid.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 1, 2014)

inb4 Sasuke having sensed Taka stalking him in ch700


----------



## Gonder (Dec 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> To be reveal on December 13th
> in Manga Road Kobayashi, with Kishimoto as a guest star.
> He'll explains stuff, like why Sakura's parents aren't in the manga, *The truth about Neji's Death.
> His opinion about Sakura as a character.*
> ...


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Dec 1, 2014)

N120 said:


> Typical kishi interview.
> 
> Interviewer:  kishimoto sensei, thankyou for coming. The fans are dying to know what went wrong with sakura?
> 
> ...


This pretty much




eluna said:


> So it begins


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Orochimaru still lives, in our hearts.



but he is still alive. just we dont know what he is up to :/

now, back to our topic..... kishi will say that sakura sucks and he didnt like her but then you remember  all the screen time he gave her because of how much didnt like her ck


----------



## King Scoop (Dec 1, 2014)

Kishimoto decided to finally focus on Sakura. After the manga is over.


----------



## BlackBat17 (Dec 1, 2014)

And people thought the fandom would die immediately, nah Kishimoto will be giving us troll statements to discuss for years to come.


----------



## N120 (Dec 1, 2014)

King Scoop said:


> Kishimoto decided to finally focus on Sakura. After the manga is over.



That's deep. This must be her year


----------



## Kanga (Dec 1, 2014)

He'll probably say things we already know and or already implied. 

But hey, as long as it provides me with some chuckles, I won't complain.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 1, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> He's got a lot of bullshitting to do to explain himself out of these two messes.



No matter what he is going to say it won't excuse anything. He should not even try, it's so unnecessary.


----------



## Selva (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, this is gonna be good. Oh so good and delicious


----------



## freeforall (Dec 1, 2014)

I can see the shitstorm on the horizon.


----------



## RFujinami (Dec 1, 2014)

N120 said:


> That's deep. This must be her year



#SakuraYear2015 Sakura will be the main character of the spin-off.


----------



## SLB (Dec 1, 2014)

> His opinion about Sakura as a character.



do we even want to know at this point?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 1, 2014)

>Why aren't Sakura's parents in the manga

Because they're not trained shinobi, therefore, not interesting enough (in his own opinion) for his manga?


----------



## SLB (Dec 1, 2014)

know what's funny? he'll probably spend more effort trying to work through his bullshit during these interviews than it would have been to just do things right from the beginning.

literally four panels of her parents would have saved the man this headache. maybe retract a bullshit love confession and have her contemplate her love for sasuke. legit... all he had to do. but nah...

nah.


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2014)

Jagger said:


> >Why aren't Sakura's parents in the manga
> 
> Because they're not trained shinobi, therefore, not interesting enough (in his own opinion) for his manga?



they were on  a secret mission


----------



## takL (Dec 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> To be reveal on December 13th
> in Manga Road Kobayashi, with Kishimoto as a guest star.
> He'll explains stuff, like why Sakura's parents aren't in the manga, The truth about Neji's Death.
> His opinion about Sakura as a character.
> ...



all kobayashi says in the link are

The shooting with Kishimoto sensei just finished!

The shooting is done! 
I managed to hear a lot of too valuable titbits!

like 
Why Sakuras parents make no appearance in the manga
The lowdown on neji's death
The thought/feelings he put in the last chapter.
The future of Naruto
And all that.

If you're a Naruto fan, don't miss the show. or you'll be sorry for the rest of your life, I reckon, as it has
The most fun Naruto talk + full of world shaking new facts! 
without a doubt, it's A once-in-forever show (/interview)! I'm excited! 

Saturday Dec 13 at 22:00 on air


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 2, 2014)

takL said:


> all kobayashi says in the link are
> 
> The shooting with Kishimoto sensei just finished!
> 
> ...


Ooooh, future of Naruto 

Interesting, thanks~


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 2, 2014)

sakura's parent died between the timeskip to part 2.ck


----------



## N120 (Dec 2, 2014)

Once in lifetime interview....it'll be up on YouTube within 30 minutes bruv. Hahaha


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not excited for the interview. Kishimoto's answers are just going to be generic, like ..




takL said:


> Why Sakuras parents make no appearance in the manga



He had no time to introduce them and had many other things he needed to fit in.



> The lowdown on neji's death



Kishimoto will reiterate what the manga already told us/implied. That its a war and needed deaths on the allies' side, and that his death spurred Naruto and the alliance on to defeat Obito/Madara.



> The thought/feelings he put in the last chapter.



Kishimoto will tell us things he's already told us. That he planned the ending out ever since he wrote the first chapter and that he just wasn't sure how he'd get there. He isn't great with romance but chose pairings last minute based on what he thought might have worked. He wanted Sasuke to be redeemed but also to look for answers for everything that had happened regarding Kaguya, Madara etc. 



> The future of Naruto



And yet again, Kishimoto will mostly tell us things we already know. That there will be a mini-spin off series about the new generation, and then _Naruto: The Last_ before that too. 


Maybe I'm just really skeptical, but I doubt this will include anything interesting or that we don't already know.​​


----------



## Addy (Dec 2, 2014)

takL said:


> all kobayashi says in the link are
> 
> The shooting with Kishimoto sensei just finished!
> 
> ...



0 anything about his opinion on sakura? 

i demand yagami be hanged for making me very effing hyped for the shitstorm!


----------



## Kanga (Dec 2, 2014)

So, nothing regarding his opinions on Sakura? Ah well, figured it was too good to be true.


----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2014)

For the first time I'm actually nervous about something.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 2, 2014)

Addy said:


> 0 anything about his opinion on sakura?
> 
> i demand yagami be hanged for making me very effing hyped for the shitstorm!



Hey, the twitter I read was talking about something like that.
Maybe it was a fan talking


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 2, 2014)

kishitmoto just fucking stahp 
stop this fucking nonsense and bury your dried up shit into the ground 

....fuck


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn Yagami, I wanted to see Sakura fans meltdown.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2014)

it would have been epic to see the bullshit dumped on Sakura...but man..i guess he forgot about her yet again


----------



## Revolution (Dec 3, 2014)

takL said:


> all kobayashi says in the link are
> 
> The shooting with Kishimoto sensei just finished!
> 
> ...



The future of Naruto?  I thought it had no future and he ended it "so the series doesn't go on forever" or is that just the reason he threw Sasuke's progression in the trash?


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 3, 2014)

Revolution said:


> The future of Naruto?  I thought it had no future and he ended it "so the series doesn't go on forever" or is that just the reason he threw Sasuke's progression in the trash?


Yeah. Sorry.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 3, 2014)

I could have sworn that he already did talk about Sakura's parents. 
did not he say that he wanted to show them at first, but then it became way too late
that he believed no one would be interested in them?


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hey, the twitter I read was talking about something like that.
> Maybe it was a fan talking



hang him i say!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 3, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I'm not excited for the interview. Kishimoto's answers are just going to be generic, like ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you forgot the most famous one. 

Interviewer: What's your favourite jutsu?
Kishi: Shadow clones, because I can finish drawing the manga much faster.

****************



> Kishimito-sensei mentions that even though he would have liked to write some scenes with them, he hasn’t had the chance to include Sakura’s parents until now*. In his mind, he had the image for Sakura’s parents, which include back-and-forth arguing matches, but he just never could find the right time to do so. With so much of the manga release, he thought nobody would have interest in them at this point, although he still decided for them to be in the movie*.



Link removed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2014)

what a copout 

Then again, he has problems remember sakura herself, let alone her parents


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2014)

It's like the more shit I read shit from him the more I'm convinced he's just lazy as fuck nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2014)

What will we learn about our one true queen?

It seems its time for my glorious return.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

Bitch said:


> What will we learn about our one true queen?
> 
> It seems its time for my glorious return.



yagami lied to us. the true white knight of nf (takL) said the interview will explain why we dont see sakura's parents........ nothing about sakura herself


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> yagami lied to us. the true white knight of nf (takL) said the interview will explain why we dont see sakura's parents........ nothing about sakura herself



Don't worry Addy we might get an unexpected storm, who knows 

but lmao yagami trollin


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 3, 2014)

Gino said:


> It's like the more shit I read shit from him the more I'm convinced he's just lazy as fuck nothing more nothing less.



then you clearly don't know what lazy means.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Don't worry Addy we might get an unexpected storm, who knows
> 
> but lmao yagami trollin



i want a shit storm related to my interests. all my interest lies in are sasuke, itachi, sakura, oro, and karin.... yagami rekendeled my interest....... lair


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> then you clearly don't know what lazy means.



When the vast majority of his statements are either short cuts dumb responses or just not doing it at all (example skipping entire plot points)yeah ......


Also in what way did my statement offend you? Next time mind your own business.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> then you clearly don't know what lazy means.



no, he has a point. kishi is lazy and his answered as lazy as he is


----------



## N120 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it that kishi is actually lazy or is the problem that the fandom are trying to insert their wild imaginations into his story.

Either way it's rude tbh.


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2014)

N120 I don't really give a damn tbh it's just my observation.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 3, 2014)

Gino said:


> When the vast majority of the statements is either short cuts or just not doing it at all yeah......
> 
> 
> Also in what way did my statement offend you? Mind your own business.


just pointing out how stupid it is to call someone who writes and illustrates a _weekly_ comic, while at the same time being the character designer and  head supervisor for a movie, while also doing concept designs and supervising a video game a _lazy fuck_. also did I mention he did a 51 page one-shot in his _freetime_ because a colleague asked him as a favor. 

you're clearly ignorant to just how hard being a weekly mangaka actually is if you're calling someone who not only does this but adds to his workload by doing work for multipul different companies at the same time, while always releasing naruto on time lazy. 

I can understand people saying his writing is bad or his art is bad, that's subjective but calling kishi's work ethic into question is bullshit.


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2014)

klad said:


> He still hasn't explained Susanoo with no eyes.



It was explained:

​
Uchiha power comes from their special chakra. The eyes reflect the state/strength of their chakra. There exist a number of abilities which don't actually require an eye to invoke: "_Susano'o, 7 Pain Techniques_."


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2014)

So in others words Susanoo with no eyes comes from..........the heart.

So romantic.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> It was explained:
> 
> ​
> Uchiha power comes from their special chakra. The eyes reflect the state/strength of their chakra. There exist a number of abilities which don't actually require an eye to invoke: "_Susano'o, 7 Pain Techniques_."



Nonsense. -_-
otherwise, why did Sasuke's susanoo disappeared against Kakashi when his eyes weakened?


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Nonsense. -_-
> otherwise, why did Sasuke's susanoo disappeared against Kakashi when his eyes weakened?



He was in pain.

Obito's chakra jumped into Kakashi's body, and what happened? 

6P Yin-seal, Yang-seal, Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

yeah,  sasuke wasnt as tough  as itachi was with MS.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Uchiha power comes from their special chakra. The eyes reflect the state/strength of their chakra. There exist a number of abilities which don't actually require an eye to invoke: "_Susano'o, 7 Pain Techniques_."
> [/FONT]


Uh-huh, so you're saying their True power comes from their brain. Their eyes just reflect the power coming from the brain, but are not the true source of the power.

Which is why people can use Sharingan abilities by merely popping their eye into their skull. Uh-huh, okay.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> He was in pain.
> 
> Obito's chakra jumped into Kakashi's body, and what happened?
> 
> 6P Yin-seal, Yang-seal, Chibaku Tensei.



What obito did is not any less shitty either. Also, Kakashi did actually receive the eyes.  
Both cases, they don't make any sense... U_U


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Uh-huh, so you're saying their True power comes from their brain. Their eyes just reflect the power coming from the brain, but are not the true source of the power.
> 
> Which is why people can use Sharingan abilities by merely popping their eye into their skull. Uh-huh, okay.



Umm, no. Their true power comes from their chakra. 

[1] Pain causes their *special chakra* to grow stronger.
[2] This *special chakra* is released through the brain.
[3] Sent to the optic nerve, and causes a transformation.

We also know that the eye itself holds the users chakra, as Itachi's chakra flowed into Sasuke when he acquired a perfect Mangekyou. The point here, is that the eye itself isn't special as we originally believed.

It's their chakra.



Hussain said:


> What obito did is not any less shitty either. Also, Kakashi did actually receive the eyes.
> Both cases, they don't make any sense... U_U



Kakashi loss Obito's eye, and received a replacement which matched his original. Obito body hopped, and gave him the Sharingan from his chakra. That is perfectly inline with what Tobirama explained to us.


----------



## takL (Dec 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> i want a shit storm related to my interests. all my interest lies in are sasuke, itachi, sakura, oro, and karin.... yagami rekendeled my interest....... lair


hey dont blame yagami. hes honest but the twitter of a fan lied to him.


Narutossss said:


> then you clearly don't know what lazy means.



when kish has worked hard like 8 days a week for 15 years. 
and yet some call him lazy, my ass.


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2014)

You guys get that butt hurt over some opinions huh?


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

takL said:


> hey dont blame yagami. hes honest but the twitter of a fan lied to him.



ok then    


takL said:


> when kish has worked hard like 8 days a week for 15 years.
> and yet some call him lazy, my ass.



the guy was referring to the kishi when it comes to the manga. not kishi directly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 3, 2014)

What "truth" about Neji's death?

It wasn't exactly a mystery.


----------



## CometHalo (Dec 3, 2014)

Hm, I'd like to know what he has to say about Neji's death. Imo it was not especially dramatic (and I say this as a Neji fan) and I don't feel it really added much to the story. 
"Lots of shinobi + 1 secondary character dead" doesn't seem much worse than "Lots of shinobi dead" anyway. And in the end he died protecting the Hyugga heiress, which was expected from him as a member of the branch family , so we cannot exactly said he defied fate. 
I'd really like to know if there was more to his death than that. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What "truth" about Neji's death?
> 
> It wasn't exactly a mystery.



the true  reason he died....  the JFK assassination. yes,  JFK supported NH too and died for their them to happen.


----------



## Kage (Dec 3, 2014)

What secrets? both of these are pretty straight forward. Neji died for NH and everything about Sakura is definitive proof of kishi's inability to properly understand the basics of functional relationships and what being a respectable woman really means.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> It was explained:
> 
> ​
> Uchiha power comes from their special chakra. The eyes reflect the state/strength of their chakra. There exist a number of abilities which don't actually require an eye to invoke: "_Susano'o, 7 Pain Techniques_."


then why was it so tied to the eyes before that explanation? why do they even go blind?  also how can other people use uchiha's eyes? you mean to tell me that their chakra last forever in dead body parts? while there are examples of this it is inconsistent within the manga because people run out of chakra when using their own chakra or other people's. 

what really hurts it is the fact that madara needed his own original eyes to use rinnegan...  how in the fuck does that make sense? if its all about chakra why does it matter whose eyes they use? why did uchiha kill one another for years when going blind using izanagi when they could have took and used any person's eyes? i mean its all about the chakra...


i'm going to call it what it is a retcon. Then it makes sense to me.


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> then why was it so tied to the eyes before that explanation? why do they even go blind?  also how can other people use uchiha's eyes? you mean to tell me that their chakra last forever in dead body parts? while there are examples of this it is inconsistent within the manga because people run out of chakra when using their own chakra or other people's.



Blindness has nothing to do with the source of their ocular powers.

Because the eye contains the chakra; chakra comes from cells. I believe the human eye is made up of tissue which contains cells. Obito stuffed a bunch of eyes in jars filled with liquid which probably prevented those cells from dying out?

I don't know.



Milliardo said:


> what really hurts it is the fact that madara needed his own original eyes to use rinnegan...  how in the fuck does that make sense?



He used Petra Path multiple times after his Edo Rinnegan vanished.



Milliardo said:


> if its all about chakra why does it matter whose eyes they use? why did uchiha kill one another for years when going blind using izanagi when they could have took and used any person's eyes? i mean its all about the chakra...



Not sure what you're trying to say here. The only thing that doesn't make sense to me, is the reason why jutsu like Amaterasu and Tsukyomi function from a particular eye.

But I just chalked that up to something that he simply didn't bother to explain in detail.



Milliardo said:


> i'm going to call it what it is a retcon. Then it makes sense to me.



That's fine with me. But you can't say he hadn't attempted to explain no eye and blind Susano'o, and all of the Rinnegan's abilities (Limbo and Amenotejikara excluded).


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> He used Petra Path multiple times after his Edo Rinnegan vanished.


he still went after his original eye to complete the power of the rinnegan. 



> Not sure what you're trying to say here. The only thing that doesn't make sense to me, is the reason why jutsu like Amaterasu and Tsukyomi function from a particular eye.
> 
> But I just chalked that up to something that he simply didn't bother to explain in detail.


see thats kind of what i'm asking. why does a particular eye matter? say if sasuke goes blind why can't he just take naruto's eyes and still use sharingan? why does an uchiha eye matter? 





> That's fine with me. But you can't say he hadn't attempted to explain no eye and blind Susano'o, and all of the Rinnegan's abilities (Limbo and Amenotejikara excluded).


ok fine he explained it so yea you are right i can't say it came out of nowhere.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2014)

We can all agree it was just a bullshit excuse to excuse Sasuke from being crazy, but then why just retcon it in the last chapter then. If its in their brains they he's gonna snap one day once again cause its a DNA defect and not something punch and a talk is gonna solve


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 3, 2014)

the only thing I like about sakura is when she punches naruto. thats it. i dont think she was portrayed that well. in the beginning of the 2nd part. it looked promising. but not later. in the first part however. not good at all.


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> he still went after his original eye to complete the power of the rinnegan.



Eyes also contain chakra. So, more power? Besides, why wouldn't he? 



Milliardo said:


> see thats kind of what i'm asking. why does a particular eye matter? say if sasuke goes blind why can't he just take naruto's eyes and still use sharingan? why does an uchiha eye matter?



Ugh, I see what you're saying now...........


Well, if you consider what happened when Obito possessed Kakashi's body .......

Yes? 


I don't know, and honestly don't want to think about it. 



Milliardo said:


> ok fine he explained it so yea you are right i can't say it came out of nowhere.



Indeed, all I was saying. Never said I liked it. 


Look, I know for a fact that all ocular powers — all abilities for that matter — rely on chakra. I don't think anyone can possible disagree with that. So  if we think about those select few powers which are not invoked from the eye directly, then it makes sense for doujutsu users whom awakened those abilities to still use them.

The chakra powering the eye is the same chakra flowing through the rest of their body.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 3, 2014)

Man, I was awaiting a real storm, but perhaps we dodged a bullet. If you like Sakura, I don't believe you really want to know what he thinks of her.

Like others have said, if the new interview only consists of answers about Sakura's parents and Neji's death, there is little doubt that Kishimoto will just tell us things we already know are figured out on our own.



Klue said:


> It was explained:
> 
> ​
> Uchiha power comes from their special chakra. The eyes reflect the state/strength of their chakra. There exist a number of abilities which don't actually require an eye to invoke: "_Susano'o, 7 Pain Techniques_."



Klue, man...stop trying to make sense of this. That is not to say you haven't made a sound connection between earlier developments and the information given to us LATE in the story...

But that's one of the problems I have. We were given this information late in the story, so it comes off as a bit of a retcon. Much of the Uchiha power was connected to their eyes and what could be done with them. Sure, Obito would tell us in the Kage Summit Arc that Uchiha also had strong chakras, but until that point, the Sharingan were treated as their own entity.

There is also no real explanation for Madara needing his original Rinnegan. Shouldn?t he had had them once being revived? The rest of the enhancements given to him by Kabuto (and Orochimaru?) were still there . 

Besides that, I think the eyeless Susuno?o and Obito?s fuckery with Kakashi really worked to cheapen the Sharingan and kekkei genkai. Granted, the eyes were being used by lawdy dawdy and everybody at that point, but chakra alone should not be the defining trait of a kekkei genkai. In that case, anyone should be able to use a Byakugan with a Hyuuga?s chakra or the Kaguya clan?s Shikotsumyaku if given the chakra.

I don't like certain developments from the war and this was one of them .


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 3, 2014)

Eyeless susanoo was just kishimoto going on autopilot when he was writing the fight scenario.  there's no explanation for it.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 3, 2014)

The source of their power were not actually their eyes, but their special chakra. Which is why Kakashi could not unlock his Sharingan's insane potential to its fullest.

The eye, however, it's still an important part as it can be used for purposes such as Genjutsu or those Ninjutsu that heavily rely on precision and vision as Amaterasu.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 4, 2014)

And they said the Library is going to die. If Kishi does these interviews on a basis, especially some controversial ones then the library will always be active


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2014)

kish says he likes all charas save sasuke as sasuke's been the problem child.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

takL said:


> kish says he likes all charas save sasuke as sasuke's been the problem child.



he is the one who made him hard to write XD

i mean, his development could have ended with the hokages TNJing his ass after itachi TNJd him but guess who decided to prolong the drama? 

still, really weird hearing this stuff from kishi but i like it 

sasuke hated by kishi, and sakura hated by the fandom. it's like a dream come true


----------



## UchihaJaime (Dec 4, 2014)

takL said:


> kish says he likes all charas save sasuke as sasuke's been the problem child.



Source?

I actually find this amusing. Sasuke helping in the war was one of the most well written phases of his development. It's Kishimoto's own fault for rushing the revelation of Sasuke true intentions, the fight between the two, and world peace somehow happening all so the story could end on magical number 700.


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2014)

UchihaJaime said:


> Source?



why'd u aks a source when u cant read it? No point.

im translating more than several articles at once and kish says that in one of them.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

UchihaJaime said:


> Source?
> 
> I actually find this amusing. Sasuke helping in the war was one of the most well written phases of his development. It's Kishimoto's own fault for rushing the revelation of Sasuke true intentions, the fight between the two, and world peace somehow happening all so the story could end on magical number 700.



takL is a trusted source.  the only trusted source as far as i am concerned and many can vouch for him 

i guess kishi wants to challenge himself as he said he even thought at one point but dropped the idea  of making a story where sasuke searches for the origins of kaguya.


----------



## Zef (Dec 4, 2014)

Someone already translated a source where Kishi said he gets mad at Sasuke because of the things he does. Can't remember who it was though. Yagami? or Mezzo?


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2014)

na he doesnt say hes mad at sasuke in the article released today or any article ive seen so far.

By contraries he says sasuke is the most memorable chara for him in the Jin no sho intervew.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 4, 2014)

It's probably along the same lines as Kishimoto's comment in the Entermix interview that he got "upset" with Sasuke when he was doing bad things.  Or his comment in the Asahi piece that the Naruto manga lasted so long because the "characters demanded it".

A bunch of authors express their relationship with their characters in a similar manner.  George R. R. Martin does it all the time (I'm not saying that the writing of Naruto is comparable to ASOIAF).


----------



## Amol (Dec 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> he is the one who made him hard to write XD
> 
> i mean, his development could have ended with the hokages TNJing his ass after itachi TNJd him but guess who decided to prolong the drama?
> 
> ...



It is match made in heaven


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

takL said:


> na he doesnt say hes mad at sasuke in the article released today or any article ive seen so far.
> 
> By contraries he says sasuke is the most memorable chara for him in the Jin no sho intervew.



well, people generally tend remember the bad about stuff more than the good


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

Amol said:


> It is match made in heaven



i know, it's like one causes problem to kishi, while the other causes problems to the fans, yet they have the most story outside of naruto XD


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, people generally tend remember the bad about stuff more than the good



truer words were never spoken.



Hexa said:


> as Kishimoto's comment in the Entermix interview that he got "upset" with Sasuke when he was doing bad things.



err in my copy of  Entermix he sounds slightly different 
"sasuke is a difficult fellow who's got sulker and suker as many things happened to him. to such an extent I get irritated writing (about him)."

i agree with ur point tho.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

takL said:


> truer words were never spoken.



yeah, it has something to do with one or more of the sense being connected to a bad memory unlike most good memories.

some crap i took in psychology :/


----------



## UchihaJaime (Dec 4, 2014)

takL said:


> why'd u aks a source when u cant read it? No point.
> 
> im translating more than several articles at once and kish says that in one of them.



I would like to know the exact translation, not a summary of the translation.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

UchihaJaime said:


> I would like to know the exact translation, not a summary of the translation.



than wait until he is done translating


----------



## UchihaJaime (Dec 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> than wait until he is done translating



I didn't know he was inthe process of translating. I don't know if that's from a short interview or a long interview or a tweet. I'm not criticizing or hating takl. I was just asking for a source because I've learned to trust nothing on the internet.


----------



## takL (Dec 4, 2014)

its a short interview i saw yesterday and no kish doesnt use twitter.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

UchihaJaime said:


> I didn't know he was inthe process of translating. I don't know if that's from a short interview or a long interview or a tweet. I'm not criticizing or hating takl. I was just asking for a source because I've learned to trust nothing on the internet.



ok     



takL said:


> its a short interview i saw yesterday and no kish doesnt use twitter.



he also doesn't use social media in general, right?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2014)

takL said:


> na he doesnt say hes mad at sasuke in the article released today or any article ive seen so far.
> 
> By contraries he says sasuke is the most memorable chara for him in the Jin no sho intervew.


A recent interview?! 



takL said:


> truer words were never spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolkishi. 



takL said:


> its a short interview i saw yesterday and no kish doesnt use twitter.



Looking forward to it


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

man, takL is like the new kishi and his translation are like the new manga. 

right now, we are getting spoilers from him


----------



## ch1p (Dec 4, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> that face  he knows what he's getting into with this stinker



I thought so too.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't believe Kishi said he hates/ does not like Sasuke! 
I think he misspoke, and he actually meant Narudo (and most likely his parent as well ). 
I just see no way that Kishi hates any damn uchiha! 
because surely the manga does not reflect that!


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2014)

be says it is hard writing about him and he doesn't like seeing sasuke causing  trouble. not that he hates him.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 4, 2014)

If he does not like seeing Sasuke causing terrible, then why did HE make him do that!  
oh well, at least that's more understandable than hating him or not liking him. lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2014)

This is what Sasuke does to people, even his own maker 

On a serious note, Idk either  Guess Kishi sees him like his son, a bad son.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Dec 4, 2014)

part 1 takl is far superior to part 2 takl


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2014)

i imagine  sasuke is like a motor cyclist infront  of kishi's house and he "vroom vroom"s infront of it until sakura comes out with kishi being like you halogens  " like in that loony toones episode "rebel  without  a glove" and then daffy TNJs his ass


----------



## takL (Dec 7, 2014)

Masashi Kishimoto: 15years with Naruto, tells anecdotes 
(Naruto has closed its15 yrs history in WSJ. having a combined circulation of more than 200 million worldwide, it kept... blah blah) 

◇the pressure of serializing in Jump "it was tough at first"

What have 15 years of keeping the series running as one of Jump's impregnable banner mangas been like For Mr Kishimoto? 
Although the series made a good start attaining popularity, behind the scenes he had difficulties.
"The toughest time was in the beginning (of the series)"  says Mr. Kishimoto looking back. 
"I ran a fever and threw up.  I think that was psychological stress as the presser of having a series in Jump wasn't half ass or something... I didn't know it'd be that heavy" 
We know because, in addition to the fact that it was his first ever weekly series, the battlefield was that 'Jump' with a cutthroat competition for votes in the name of reader survey is. "it was severe. cos popularity is everything. Basically (Jump has) no use for unpopular stuff" Mr. Kishimoto explains how harsh it is.  

He had more meetings (with his editor) not to mention longer hours at his desk working on the manga, than other manga writers. First meeting for a brainstorming, the second with a rough plot, the third with a storyboard and then... 
The number of times of meeting was reduced to half by the end but still that alone tells how elaborately the manga was made. "Say, I worked all through the night to finish the chap and then went to bed. In 6 hours my editor would call to ask me” is the next storyboard ready?' I thought 'this world is dangerous!'" Mr. Kishimoto looks back the good old days.

◇Number-One for the first time with the Shuriken transformation 

The first good response was felt around the time Zabrze appeared and Naruto transformed himself into a shuriken in the first part of the story. Mr. Kishimoto says "seeing that Naruto won the 1st place in the popularity poll and that pleased my editor" he thought it might be going well. Moreover, when he went to a doctor with a high fever, the doctor happened to be his reader. "He told me 'take some time off from work' 'Your cells are dead' 'take care of yourself'. He asked about my work and I said 'I'm a mangaka writing a manga called Naruto.' 'Ah I know, that one (with the boy) alchemized himself into a shuriken' said the doctor. I thought 'this doctor is watching too. Sure I cant get off of work'" he smiles.

Not just Naruto or Zabza, characters in the manga are appealing with distinctive traits, which is one of the characteristics of the manga. Mr. Kishimoto's favourite chara is shikamaru. Although extremely lazy he's a strategist type with a razor-sharp mind.  That said, 
"I like Naruto too. And choji lee...  ...well actually I like all the charas." Mr. Kishimoto expresses his love for his charas. *Only, he doesn't like Sasuke, the rival of the main chara, very much he adds. "Cos he has given me a lot of trouble. He isnt ductile/obedient... ...that I had a hard time (writing him)" *

◇Naruto in Love? What is the highlight of the movie version?

About his feelings now that the series concluded, "with regard to Naruto, I did pretty well. " says Mr. Kishimoto with an air of satisfaction. 
(Although the serialization ended the movie version...Blah blah)
"There aren't love romances with Naruto (in the manga), you know. What is it like to see a guy youve known for ages fall in love? Things like His kiss scene might be embarrassing (to watch)?" said Mr Kishimoto  merrily as if he was just one of his readers.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 7, 2014)

So Kishimoto having Sasuke favoritism debunked.  It's actually the opposite.


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks brah for the trans 

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn, kishi worked hard at the start :amazed



ChickenPotPie said:


> So Kishimoto having Sasuke favoritism debunked.  It's actually the opposite.



i can't remember who said it but i think  sasuke unconsciously began to oppress kishi and kishi began to have a love hate relationship with him


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, this explains alot of the Sasuke bullshit.


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Well, this explains alot of the Sasuke bullshit.



yeah, all the screentime and focus and retcon shit......... rebel


----------



## ch1p (Dec 7, 2014)

takL said:


> The first good response was felt around the time Zabrze appeared and Naruto transformed himself into a shuriken in the first part of the story. Mr. Kishimoto says "seeing that Naruto won the 1st place in the popularity poll and that pleased my editor" he thought it might be going well. Moreover, when he went to a doctor with a high fever, the doctor happened to be his reader. "He told me 'take some time off from work' 'Your cells are dead' 'take care of yourself'. He asked about my work and I said 'I'm a mangaka writing a manga called Naruto.' 'Ah I know, that one (with the boy) alchemized himself into a shuriken' said the doctor. I thought 'this doctor is watching too. Sure I cant get off of work'" he smiles.



Kishi is a hard worker.  Even so, when he says that he was 'too lazy' to explain someting (or off panels), I wonder. You know, he would've been better if he published every fortnight, or monthly. More time to plan and work. He doesn't seem to be suited for a weekly publication.



> Only, he doesn't like Sasuke, the rival of the main chara, very much he adds. "Cos he has given me a lot of trouble. He isnt ductile/obedient... ...that I had a hard time (writing him)"



So Sasuke bullied Kishi into writing so much about him?


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Dec 7, 2014)

Why does it seems like he's giving these "insights" to run damage control?

He's blaming Sasuke, a character HE made?


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2014)

ch1p said:


> So Sasuke bullied Kishi into writing so much about him?



imagine sasuke talking in a fonzie like accent.

sasuke "yo, look at that neeeeeeerd and his manga " 

kishi "leave me alone "

sasuke "yo yo yo, listen  to me uhhhhhhhh kishit."

kishi "it's kishi!!! "

sasuke "yeah, that's what i said, kishit. anyway, i heard your uh... making a story, eh?".

kishi "yes  it's about nin-"

sasuke "yeah, whateva. i wanchya put me in da story and maybe some mechas and shit"

kishi "but i-"

sasuke finishes his soda can and crushes it in his bear hands.

kishi "sure! "

sasuke "and uh, make me a babe magnet "

fonzie if you dont know who he is 

[YOUTUBE]9A-DCWlLfOQ[/YOUTUBE]

true fact, this is how sasuke proposed to sakura. he bitch slapped her father and told her to spread her legs...... no questions asked


----------



## Rosi (Dec 7, 2014)

Sasuke rustling Kishi's jimmies


----------



## KibaforHokage (Dec 7, 2014)

Sasuke was too popular

THe editor forced him to write more on him


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Sasuke rustling Kishi's jimmies





KibaforHokage said:


> Sasuke was too popular
> 
> THe editor forced him to write more on him



sasuke got his homies until the manga ended


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 7, 2014)

Most hilarious thing I've ever read in my life. Sasuke actually disobeyed Kishi. Lol my fucking sides. How is that even possible. Did he write Sasuke to do one thing and Sasuke said fuck it no?


----------



## Zef (Dec 7, 2014)

Now all the people who bitch about Kishi's favoritism can shut the fuck up

Kishi dislikes Sasuke yet he still shits on your fave in terms of relevance to the plot


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2014)

He clearly favors Itachi.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 7, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Most hilarious thing I've ever read in my life. Sasuke actually disobeyed Kishi. Lol my fucking sides. How is that even possible. Did he write Sasuke to do one thing and Sasuke said fuck it no?



It?s an odd thing with writers.  characters start to shape themselves  in odd ways , or get too demanding  and suddently it seems they get  a life of their own. In other words, Kishi made a dispoportionate mess with Saskay and there he had him , scowling.
 That?s why we have the myth of Shakespeare having to kill Mercutio or else Mercutio would have killed him.

Now picture Kishimoto with the messy bundle he created in part 2. and you pretty much get Ady?s post.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 7, 2014)

Kishi fell into the trap of wanking characters as most of us fans do for certain characters. But loooool that is hilarious. It's like he Genjutsu'd himself


----------



## RFujinami (Dec 7, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Most hilarious thing I've ever read in my life. Sasuke actually disobeyed Kishi. Lol my fucking sides. How is that even possible. *Did he write Sasuke to do one thing and Sasuke said fuck it no?*



 it's like Sasuke has fourth wall breaking powers.


Kishimoto: Sasuke go back to Konoha.

Sasuke: No 

Kishimoto: Listen to me boy, I created you.

Sasuke:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 7, 2014)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks takL!

Kishi should have a good rest now.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 7, 2014)

takL said:


> *Only, he doesn't like Sasuke, the rival of the main chara, very much he adds. "Cos he has given me a lot of trouble. He isnt ductile/obedient... ...that I had a hard time (writing him)" *



I knew it.  He should really have asked for help on that.  _I_ would have helped.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 8, 2014)

sasuke b rulin ur mangaz


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I knew it.  He should really have asked for help on that.  _I_ would have helped.



honey, if i helped kishi make his manga............ yeah, i would ruin it


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eyes also contain chakra. So, more power? Besides, why wouldn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think those eyes are important to channel the power of jutsus that come straight out of an eye like Amaterasu or Kamui. Susanoo though does not come out of the eyes but rather the user body. If it came to eyes then Itachi shouldnt be able to keep Susanoo active after going blind.

And yeah, i think that madara wanted his eyes back because there was powerful chakra within them and he wanted to increase his power. Also limbo seems to specifically require the eyes as we get a close up of them(well just one as he used it the most with one and it most likely required the focus of both to use more limbo clones).

That said madara also simply needed both rinnegan eyes for the 3rd eye to cast MT.

The obito feat might have been made possible with rs chakra which gave kakashi ms.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 9, 2014)

Interesting.
Let's see how he's gonna handle it


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2014)

wait, tomorrow is the new interview?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, if you want to keep your character "in character" you can't really do anything you want too much.


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, if you want to keep your character "in character" you can't really do anything you want too much.



well, that is why character development exists which kishi is very opposed to


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 11, 2014)

Is it coming ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 11, 2014)

takL said:


> kish says he likes all charas save sasuke as sasuke's been the problem child.



Oh so Kishi loves all the character but Sasuke despite he been drawing more about him throughout until the end of the manga?

What Irony.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is it coming ?



it had an accident and died


----------



## Hexa (Dec 11, 2014)

The actual interview is at 22:00 Japan time on the 13th.

It should be good.  Like one of the questions advertised is about why Jiraiya wasn't resurrected as an Edo Tensei, which I feel like is a question someone who actually read the manga might have.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The actual interview is at 22:00 Japan time (~21 hours from the time of this post).
> 
> It should be good.  Like one of the questions advertised is about why Jiraiya wasn't resurrected as an Edo Tensei, which I feel like is a question someone who actually read the manga might have.



yeah, that is a question i always had  

what other questions were advertised?


----------



## Rios (Dec 11, 2014)

Is Sakura's bush pink too?


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2014)

What interview? And what is it going to be about? O_O
&
How long?


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Rios said:


> Is Sakura's bush pink too?



she shaves down there so we will never know :ignoramus



Hussain said:


> What interview? And what is it going to be about? O_O
> &
> How long?



idk about the length but it seems to be the length of a normal episode by the guy who does. 

the subject of interview seems to be various questions


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2014)

Man, I really pray to God that the questions wont be  their usual utter retarded questions. -_____-
like

- What's your favourite jutsu?
- who do you want to go out with if you were female?
- Which female character do you want to go out with? 

...etc

I'll be really pissed. -_____-

anyway, is it the guy who's going to ask the questions (like his own)
or is he only going to present the fans' questions to him?

Edit:
I have a feeling that I said this before. lol


----------



## Hexa (Dec 11, 2014)

The episode is 57 minutes long.  I don't know how much of these episodes are typically interview.

Otherwise, other things advertised are 





takL said:


> all kobayashi says in the link are
> 
> The shooting with Kishimoto sensei just finished!
> 
> ...



And from 


> Source:
> Blog link includes a picture of him editing the footage.
> FujiTV interviewer updated his blog with more questions that he asked:
> 中忍試験、優勝するのはアイツだった！？
> ...



No idea what the chuunin exam question is about.  In truth, I think Kishimoto has answered some of these questions (Boruto's name, why Sakura's parents aren't in the manga) before.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Man, I really pray to God that the questions wont be  their usual utter retarded questions. -_____-
> like
> 
> - What's your favourite jutsu?
> ...


well, so far, there are three questions advertised:

1- why did neji have to die.
2- why didnt kishi show sakura's parents in the manga (this was answered several years back as he said it was too late to introduce them).
3- why didn't he ET jiraya.

what i hope is that each question takes less than a minute to answer or indirectly give more info about other stuff.





Hexa said:


> The episode is 57 minutes long.  I don't know how much of these episodes are typically interview.
> 
> Otherwise, other things advertised are
> 
> ...



two questions were already answered


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> well, so far, there are three questions advertised:
> 
> 1- why did neji have to die.
> 2- why didnt kishi show sakura's parents in the manga (this was answered several years back as he said it was too late to introduce them).
> ...



so, stupid questions. -_-
1- for Naruhina moment. lol
or because he was right about destiny. XDDDDD 

2- Yeah, he already answered this one as you said.
3- to not ruin him as he did with every damn character. 

and what I hope is for them to ask about fucking Minato, and the spinoff Kishi said he would do it for him. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> so, stupid questions. -_-
> 1- for Naruhina moment. lol
> or because he was right about destiny. XDDDDD
> 
> ...



well, i think we see minato in the silhouette of the new era so he could be a part of it 

 however, we also see teen naruto....... for some reason 




































another shitty time travel movie but with bolt this time


----------



## Trojan (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think that means anything honestly. Just the grandpa, the son, the grandson thing. 

Even though I, sometimes, wish that he would never do it because God knows what awful things
he would do to him.


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I don't that means anything honestly. Just the grandpa, the son, the grandson thing.
> 
> Even though I, sometimes, wish that he would never do it because God knows what awful things
> he would do to him.



honestly, i really dont get the point of trolling minato as ET. why did we get to see him TNJ sasuke like itachi did to naruto......... what is the problem with that?


----------



## Hero (Dec 11, 2014)

I honestly need to hear his opinion on Sakura


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2014)

Hero said:


> I honestly need to hear his opinion on Sakura


that was fake unfortunately.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 12, 2014)

btw, is the episode itself is 57 minutes, or does that include all the stops for advertising and those stuff?
So the actual interview is actually much less than that?


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2014)

i think  its a full episode or else why bother?


----------



## Addy (Dec 12, 2014)

any nee info here?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 12, 2014)

New info on Jiraiya? 

Hopefully, Kishi's opinion on Sakura is no different than the general consensus of the fandom.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> any nee info here?





> • During series, and surprising character who continued plagued Kishimoto sensei! ?
> - Naruto and feelings ... I put in Sasuke's last battle
> reasons for that character who has not appeared in and final times! ?
> ? Next spring start to the contents of the short-term intensive series, and the next installment of initiative which began to move Kishimoto sensei Dezuppari! Much "NARUTO" story! "NARUTO" to send only for the fans is a 1-hour of "ShinobuMichi Kobayashi" you too deep!



There is no need to thank me for the translation. 
Japanese is easy.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 12, 2014)

In other words. VotE 2 gave him trouble to write (no wonder, that thing was contrived) and Orochimaru villain for part 3 confirmed.

ETA: on second thought the 'not shown character' might not be orochimaru. it may be sakura's parents. it was one of the points of the interview to talk about why they weren't shown after all.



Bruce Wayne said:


> New info on Jiraiya?



The only thing is why he wasn't an Edo with the rest.

He... already answered this. Same for Sakura's parents not making an appearance, supposedly a topic in this conversation, but that he has already explained.

In before this "interview" is just old interviews broadcasted again and then like 2~3 question about the series since then.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 12, 2014)

> In before this "interview" is just old interviews broadcasted again and then like 2~3 question about the series since then.



I don't expect more than that. :rofl



> He... already answered this.


When? I don't remember "him" saying something like that. Unless you mean the reason he put in the manga. lol
because if so, that was only an excuse to not bring him back. Hell, Deidara blow himself up completely and he still brought him back, so I don't see how Jiraiya's condition is any worst than that. lol


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Dec 12, 2014)

"She's just a normal girl, so I didn't give it much thought." 

Hahahaha

*dead*


----------



## ch1p (Dec 12, 2014)

Hussain said:


> When? I don't remember "him" saying something like that. Unless you mean the reason he put in the manga. lol
> because if so, that was only an excuse to not bring him back. Hell, Deidara blow himself up completely and he still brought him back, so I don't see how Jiraiya's condition is any worst than that. lol



I believe he did answer it? I can't remember it anymore, sorry.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 12, 2014)

it's fine. ^_^

either way, even though Jiraiya gets extremely underrated because he was not brought back, but that's
still better for his character overall. U_U


----------



## Arceus The Great (Dec 12, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I'm not excited for the interview. Kishimoto's answers are just going to be generic, like ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*This is exactly why I call Bullsh*t on most if not all of what Kishimoto's says on his interviews! He has a habit of contradicting himself a lot. In one interview he said that Shikamaru and Temari were not going to end up together, but look what happened?*


----------



## Rios (Dec 12, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> "She's just a normal girl, so I didn't give it much thought."
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> *dead*



If Sakura and Bella from Twilight are indeed what "normal girls" today are like I think I will be fine remaining a hermit.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 12, 2014)

Arceus The Great said:


> *This is exactly why I call Bullsh*t on most if not all of what Kishimoto's says on his interviews! He has a habit of contradicting himself a lot. In one interview he said that Shikamaru and Temari were not going to end up together, but look what happened?*


 InoShikaCho part 3 had to happen somehow.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

Only 8 more hours to go.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Only 8 more hours to go.



that awkward moment when kishi half asses his answers.......... again


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> that awkward moment when kishi half asses his answers.......... again



I know the interview is going to be useless for the most part, but I can't help it. 
It's less than 3 hours now to start the interview. I wonder if someone is going to translate it though
or not. 

The interview is supposedly 1 hour long!
I'm trying to sleep now, so I hope when I wake up it's already translated
(that If I was able to sleep to begin with lol)


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

your too hyped for this interview 

have low expectations for anything kishi related and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

Wonder which part of the fandom he'll piss off today?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> Wonder which part of the fandom he'll piss off today?



idk. he pissed off so many with every interview. idk who is left 

i still cant get over "i forgot to give naruto's kids the byakugan "


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2014)

He's not very careful with his words, is he ?


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

I seriously think that Byakugan comment was tongue in cheek. Just refuse to believe he actually forgot that. Knowing Kishimotos fetishes for dojutsu I wouldn't be surprised if he made up an all new one in the miniseries. Their parents have both Hamura and Hagaromo chakra so why the fuck not?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 13, 2014)

So what happened to this?

any news?


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

Not happened yet


----------



## freeforall (Dec 13, 2014)

・連載中、岸本先生を苦しめ続けた意外なキャラとは！？
・ナルトとサスケのラストバトルに込めた想い・・・
・最終回にあのキャラ達が登場しなかった理由！？
・来春スタートする短期集中連載の内容、そして動き始めた次回作の構想

岸本先生出ずっぱり！ずっと『NARUTO』話！
『NARUTO』ファンのためだけにお送りする
ディープすぎる『忍道コバヤシ』な１時間です！



Misha said:


> Translated it best I could since it has actual valuable information in it
> 
> *• During the series run, the surprising character that plagued Kishimoto-sensei was..?!
> • The feelings that were loaded into Naruto and Sasuke's final battle...!
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

Taka? Let's see how he covers his ass.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, he's mentioned Taka? 

*NOW* I give a shit.

Let's hope he's got a good reason for them ,as well as Orochimaru and Kabuto, to completely be absent in the final chapter ...buuut I doubt it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

thanks!!!!!!!!11



> • In the final episode (chapter), the character-group (I assume taka) that did not appear? The reason is?


 the other questions were answered by kishi in other interviews.


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Oh, he's mentioned Taka?
> 
> *NOW* I give a shit.
> 
> Let's hope he's got a good reason for them ,as well as Orochimaru and Kabuto, to completely be absent in the final chapter ...buuut I doubt it.


"I forgot. Yeah, sorry."


----------



## Rashman (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> all kobayashi says in the link are
> 
> The shooting with Kishimoto sensei just finished!
> 
> ...



Looking forward to this hmm


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> "I forgot. Yeah, sorry."



"It was a red herring to make you believe Sasuke would care about them, he cared about Team 7 all along."


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

Seriously though, hasn't it been established that Kishimoto doesn't really care about Taka? Could've sworn he stated in an interview an editor forced his hand on their inclusion.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> Seriously though, hasn't it been established that Kishimoto doesn't really care about Taka? *Could've sworn he stated in an interview an editor forced his hand on their inclusion.*



Heard this too. I want to meet that editor and thank him, I may be a Sasuke fan but I sure as hell might've found him unbelievably boring if he didn't have that colorful group with him.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a theory!-

What if Karin is actually Salad's mother and not Sakura?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> Seriously though, hasn't it been established that Kishimoto doesn't really care about Taka? Could've sworn he stated in an interview an editor forced his hand on their inclusion.


he said that his assistants forced him to make taka.



-JT- said:


> Hey guys, I have a theory!-
> 
> What if Karin is actually Salad's mother and not Sakura?



not even kubo has the ballz to troll that hard


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> he said that his assistants forced him to make taka.
> 
> 
> 
> not even kubo has the ballz to troll that hard


Thought it was something like that.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Hey guys, I have a theory!-
> 
> What if Karin is actually Salad's mother and not Sakura?



I was actually hoping for this twist, not because 'LUL FUK SAKURA MAN SHE'S GHEY!' but because I think it would just be a GREAT plot twist. 

But yeah, Kishimoto doesn't have the balls, and after he admitted NH was out of pity I don't think he has the heart to do something like that to Sakura. Would be interesting, admittedly, to see that happen though. It would complicate their relationship even more, and I love when relationships aren't the simple Disney love stories everyone wants them to be. 

Bring me angst


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> he said that his assistants forced him to make taka.
> 
> 
> 
> not even kubo has the ballz to troll that hard



Only if he makes ChouHina an item too 

With Himawari and Bolt being adopted and their whiskers painted. 

Then divorce for SasuKarin as Sasuke ditches her for Ino.

The rage...


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Only if he makes ChouHina an item too
> 
> With Himawari and Bolt being adopted and their whiskers painted.
> 
> ...



him being like "you had your month of joy....... time to crush it and destory any possibility this manga has to stay alive "



btw, the interview  will start in exactly one minute (22:00 japan time) 



so if someone can get us live tweets or shit like that, it would be appreciated.


edit:

it started


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

-JT- said:


> Hey guys, I have a theory!-
> 
> What if Karin is actually Salad's mother and not Sakura?


 
That's ridiculous. 

Kishi assistant already said Sakura is Sarada's mother when asked about by some fans. He said that there's no hiding meaning behind Sarada's birth and what is show in the manga is the truth. He even added "lol" to his answer because of how silly the question was.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it that day already about the TV show about revelation on Naruto and reason behind Neji's death?

And the characters didn't appear in the last chapter like Orochimaru?


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Shitstorm is coming...


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> Shitstorm is coming...



now,  i am hyped


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

Doesn't look like anything particularly interesting was said. I'd assume something would've been posted by now considering the interview is almost over.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

hese things take some  time so wait at least 24 hours


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2014)

I am just curious what "secrets" the most straight forward(and awful) character in this manga has


----------



## Patrick (Dec 13, 2014)

These two were explained already before weren't they? Sakura was supposed to be the relatable character next to the out of this world Naruot and Sasuke. That's why he retconned her development so often to remain an angsty teen. 

Neji died as food for NaruHina.

Nothing interesting to see here.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 13, 2014)

Where is my promised shitstorm?!


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rios said:


> I am just curious what "secrets" the most straight forward(and awful) character in this manga has



"i fapped to her  "


----------



## boot (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you think this one was from the interview?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Regarding Neji's death..............

But it's not confirmed those are real or not.


----------



## boot (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> But it's not confirmed those are real or not.



I see, so we'll just have to wait then


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Regarding Neji's death..............
> 
> But it's not confirmed those are real or not.



it has stuff i heard before like kishi wanting to be the heroine instead of sakura and other stuff......... doesn't seem  to have anything new


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> it has stuff i heard before like kishi wanting to be the heroine instead of sakura and other stuff......... doesn't seem  to have anything new



Based on that site, my favorite one is Kishi's favorite akatsuki character is Hidan


----------



## MaxMelody (Dec 13, 2014)

rogersmattr said:


> Seriously though, hasn't it been established that Kishimoto doesn't really care about Taka? Could've sworn he stated in an interview an editor forced his hand on their inclusion.



yeah, even Taka had so little panel in the manga, they still all had  deep backstories than Sakura the heroin.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Based on that site, my favorite one is Kishi's favorite akatsuki character is Hidan



i thought he said it was itachi......... i think it might be fake


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i thought he said it was itachi......... i think it might be fake



The poster who posted that said he watched it and listed what he saw, but of course I ain't believing some random dude.  So far all the rumors seems to match each other, but Lets wait and see.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Stuff that might cause shitstorm from that link 
I'll leave it here:- 
Sakura's parents were never introduced due to her popularity. And they considered replacing Sakura with Hinata as the heroine because Hinata is more popular than Sakura. 

Neji's death is to bring Naruto and Hinata closer 

Might be fake though. Most of it are stuff we already know


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The poster who posted that said he watched it and listed what he saw, but of course I ain't believing some random dude.  So far all the rumors seems to match each other, but Lets wait and see.



takL can only save us


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it bad I'm not surprised Kishi's thought process was on the level of a Youtube commenter?


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

It seems Kishi confessed to him liking Sakura very much, that he didn't understand why she wasn't popular, that he tried real hard to make her likable, that both Sakura and Sasuke gave him a hard time writing and that he pushed to keep Sakura the heroine despite haters   and there being a brief period of wondering to make Hinata main female due to popularity.

So where is that Rindaman guy who said Kishi dun care about popularity issues


----------



## Hexa (Dec 13, 2014)

Supposedly Orochimaru is going to be appearing in the miniseries (or movie?).  That feels like the biggest thing, other than it supposedly turning out that Kishimoto is a huge Sakura fan.

I don't know when we'll actually get confirmation on stuff.  Really, it was just a TV program that presumably a ton of people watched.  So I'm guessing it shouldn't be too hard to trust things.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> It seems Kishi confessed to him liking Sakura very much, that he didn't understand why she wasn't popular, that he tried real hard to make her likable, that both Sakura and Sasuke gave him a hard time writing and that he pushed to keep Sakura the heroine despite haters   and there being a brief period of wondering to make Hinata main female due to popularity.
> 
> So where is that Rindaman guy who said Kishi dun care about popularity issues



Do we know if those information are even conformed or not? @>@


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Gonna take a few days for the Tv program to be uploaded prolly...



Hexa said:


> Supposedly Orochimaru is going to be appearing in the miniseries (or movie?).


Yeah seems like orochimaru might appear, is he going to be the villain again though lol.



> That feels like the biggest thing, other than it supposedly turning out that Kishimoto is a huge Sakura fan.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Supposedly Orochimaru is going to be appearing in the miniseries (or movie?).  That feels like the biggest thing, other than it supposedly turning out that Kishimoto is a huge Sakura fan.
> 
> I don't know when we'll actually get confirmation on stuff.  Really, it was just a TV program that presumably a ton of people watched.  So I'm guessing it shouldn't be too hard to trust things.



wait for takL.............. oro appearing again might be as  a good guy  or something like that. i doubt he is a bad guy anymore


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Gonna take a few days for the Tv program to be uploaded prolly...


takL can make things better 



> Yeah seems like orochimaru might appear, is he going to be the villain again though lol.


good guy oro 



>



he loves the queen and the king despite what others think of them


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 13, 2014)

_takL_ calls bullshit on this so I'll have to wait.

He said several times Sakura wasn't liked in his staff. In JF 2010, he even outright stated "you all say Hinata Hinata but Sakura isn't Hinata. I will make her more heroine like from now on." 

Honestly I like Sakura as a character but I think she works way better as a side character. (The Last proved this too) Hinata wouldn't have worked as main focus too.(she's too shy for shonen) The only thing that would make it more interesting would be Hyuuga focused arcs and more light onto other clans...Now that I think about it, Hinata being main heroine doesn't sound too bad. Well in the end his own assistant stated there are no heroines in manga.

Anyway, Sasuke and Sakura being the main focus always dampened P2. I wish (not only Hinata) but all Rookies played more part in manga. Not to mention those two characters effected main hero VERY NEGATIVELY thus the whole manga itself. 

Sakura and Sasuke are not bad as individuals but when they come together with Naruto, things get unbearable. It's really not their character's fault but their bond with Naruto. Kage Summit was everything ugly about their relationship. (which made me quit manga for a looong time)

I take it as Kishi loves his core cast equally and never liked them being pitted against each other. On more than one occasion he called them his own kids.

Neji's death...I call bullshit on this. What made NH canon was Hinata's confession. Even the Last ignored Neji's death and focused on Pein arc & heck Hinata's bloody ointment in exams. They didn't need Neji to come closer, well _they did_ in _Chuunin exams_ but it wasn't Neji, it was their ninja way. *He was going to kill someone to make Naruto & Obito equals. *I guess he picked Neji as a plot device of some sorts and killed him to create hand holding. That would be a slap in the face for Neji fans, indeed.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

well, takL has spoken 

aaaaaaaaah, so no orochimaru? 

and no shitstorm about sakura? 

oh well, i can at least hope for some slurs at sakura here and there since he will talk about her parents. that should create a mini shitstorm 

on a side note, i think people should take it down a bit. some of them are seriously thinking the manga focused on sasuke and sakura which is just wrong. sakura's screentime seems a lot compared to every other character after naruto and sasuke but it really wasnt that much :/


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

dont know what hte guy is saying but he seems funny


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know why the hell am I watching that when I don't know what they are saying! lol

even though I guess he was talking about making a manga about Ramen and those kinda of stuff. lol


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Hexa said:


> other than it supposedly turning out that Kishimoto is a huge Sakura fan.



Oh well.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

Even though I am almost sure he was talking shit about Minato, I want to know what he was saying  (other than being Naruto's father).


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

it seems they are talking in a chronological order from the start of the series to the end.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

Saw in this in Narutobase


> 1.When Kishimoto first created Naruto he was inspired by a roadside ramen stall, he wanted to write about a youth eating ramen. his theme is considered questionable, bujt in the end it still became serialized while under doubts.
> 
> 2.The fourth's appearance was inspired by carelessly jumbling up kiba and akamaru's combination. and so naruto father's image was set.
> 
> ...



with the source being:


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

it seems new info are in the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

they talk about the love letter ninja in one segment


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

^
Really? LOL


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> Really? LOL



yeah, the guy raises up the page and i think asks something. then kishi is like "that is (the only japanese word i know lol)...... blah blah anime blah blah blah." maybe it was supposed to be a tie in?


----------



## takL (Dec 13, 2014)

kish got the frieza statue at a jump fest. there was also a Goku one which he really wanted to get but it went to Oda.

the asistants cleared things off their desks and left that the room looks bare. 

about his 2 desks. the right one is for colour pages. he works on regular black and white pages at the left desk.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> kish got the frieza statue at a jump fest. there was also a Goku one which he really wanted to get but it went to Oda.



wait he actually *owns* that frieza status and lol at oda cock blocking him.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

that freeze thing is scary


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

i think the interview Hussain posted was right. i see a scene where kishi is discussing the smoking shikamaru stuff.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

So Neji was a true pairing fodder in the end. Every dog called that, but it's nice to have it confirmed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think the interview Hussain posted was right. i see a scene where kishi is discussing the smoking shikamaru stuff.



Yup. The dude wasn't lying. Hidan is Kishi's favorite akatsuki character!


----------



## Cereza (Dec 13, 2014)

So Neji did Die for naruhina...


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Neji was never a favorite character of mine, but it makes me sad that he was killed for such a thing...


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So Neji was a true pairing fodder in the end. Every dog called that, but it's nice to have it confirmed


now, everyone could shut the fuck up about me being delusional 

naruhina was so weak neji had to die 



Haruka Katana said:


> Yup. The dude wasn't lying. Hidan is Kishi's favorite akatsuki character!


oh well, itachi and hidan are great anyway and would work in my fanfic


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

I actually put Neji's death as one of the moments I really dislike....:/



Addy said:


> oh well, itachi and hidan are great anyway and would work in my fanfic


I love all akatsuki members  And it makes me happy that Kishi likes Hidan, hoping we can see more of him...even if he's burried LoL


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

there is so much in this interview but i think most of it is about camera work (panel views) and stuff of the sort. there is a page with itachi vs sasuke but i think they were discussing that camera work again. some stuff about hinata, love fodder and a small tidbit about the cat being released from MT XD


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I actually put Neji's death as one of the moments I really dislike....:/



i felt really sad that week because of how cheap and synthetic it felt :/



> I love all akatsuki members


 even tobi?


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 13, 2014)

Tobi was good. Obito was..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> there is so much in this interview but i think most of it is about camera work (panel views) and stuff of the sort. there is a page with itachi vs sasuke but i think they were discussing that camera work again. some stuff about hinata, love fodder and a small tidbit about the cat being released from MT XD


Yeah the cat. And fucking Mifune no one gives a shit about.



Addy said:


> i felt really sad that week because of how cheap and synthetic it felt :/
> 
> even tobi?


Just find Neji's death to be...ugh. Kishi's treatment of him >_>

I like Tobi before the obito reveal.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

It surprises me that he speaks so openly about his motivations for naruhina, reasons for narusaku not happening and other things...yet no word on SasuSaku. It seems suspicious to me


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

And wow, Christina Ricci? 

That's why around Kage Arc Sakura looked like a freakin' Suigetsu in some panels? 

You should stop talking, Kishimoto.




> This 15 years he suffered because of Sasuke and Sakura


us too


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> It surprises me that he speaks so openly about his motivations for naruhina, reasons for narusaku not happening and other things...yet no word on SasuSaku. It seems suspicious to me



Only goes to show that even Kishi believes SasuSaku is terrible.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2014)

I expected most of those. Good, Kishi !


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

> 6.Kishi is troubled by Sakura's popularity among the readers. While he was drawing covers, it was easy drawing naruto and sasuke, but for sakura kishi have to spend more time re-drawing and adjusting, worrying that he might draw her ugly. sakura's family is not revealed because of popularity reasons, but hinata with low number of appearances were consistently popular with the readers, kishi once had the idea to change hinata to the heroine.Kishi referenced celebrities before making Sakura, 2ch said something like Christina Ricci.



oh snap


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Only goes to show that even Kishi believes SasuSaku is terrible.



But shouldn't he just say that in an interview?...He just admitted he killed of a beloved and well developed (in part 1) chara because of a *pairing* reasons . That usually doesn't even happen in shoujo .


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah the cat. And fucking Mifune no one gives a shit about.


again, i think they are discussing camera works and such.



> Just find Neji's death to be...ugh. Kishi's treatment of him >_>


he still lives........ in our hearts 


> I like Tobi before the obito reveal.


fair enough


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> oh snap



My reaction exactly


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

so kishi can never personify the queen no matter how hard he tries? 



Fay said:


> But shouldn't he just say that in an interview?...He just admitted he killed of a beloved and well developed (in part 1) chara because of a *pairing* reasons . That usually doesn't even happen in shoujo .



someone had to be sacreficed in order for NH to happen...... it was that forced


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

that thing about Neji's death  c'mon Kishi.....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> But shouldn't he just say that in an interview?...He just admitted he killed of a beloved and well developed (in part 1) chara because of a *pairing* reasons . That usually doesn't even happen in shoujo .



Even so, Neji was not killed just for a pairing. His death also served to destroy Naruto's claim of him not letting anyone die. 

Besides, who cares, Neji was irrelevant anyway.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> But shouldn't he just say that in an interview?...He just admitted he killed of a beloved and well developed (in part 1) chara because of a *pairing* reasons . That usually doesn't even happen in shoujo .



And that's why Kishi shouldn't write romance.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> But shouldn't he just say that in an interview?...He just admitted he killed of a beloved and well developed (in part 1) chara because of a *pairing* reasons . That usually doesn't even happen in shoujo .



NH was that important.


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Even so, Neji was not killed just for a pairing. His death also served to destroy Naruto's claim of him not letting anyone die.
> 
> Besides, who cares, Neji was irrelevant anyway.



Kishi outright said Neji's death was cupid though 



Addy said:


> so kishi can never personify the queen no matter how hard he tries?



He did but he was pained that haters were too blind to see it I guess 



Yagami1211 said:


> NH was that important.



Here we go again.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

> Kakashi got more popular than Naruto so he had to decrease his appearance


dat Kakashi  
Owning Nardo in his own work.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> someone had to be sacreficed in order for NH to happen...... it was that forced





HolyHands said:


> And that's why Kishi shouldn't write romance.



Let's hope he learns from his mistakes for his part 3 pairings


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah... I think Kishi needs to shut up before he hurts someone's feelings.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 13, 2014)

What's funny about the whole thing is that Neji's death wasn't even mentioned during The Last. In the movie, Naruto falls for Hinata simply by having flashbacks to the academy, chuunin exams, and Pain. Neji's death wasn't even necessary, yet Kishi did it anyway because that's how he feels NH should have happened. It was definitely a good decision that The Last was directed by someone with actual experience in romance.


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

Neji died to force a Naruto/Hinata moment in the middle of the war. Who didn't know this already?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Even so, Neji was not killed just for a pairing. His death also served to destroy Naruto's claim of him not letting anyone die.
> 
> Besides, who cares, Neji was irrelevant anyway.



i do 

man, i thought i killed and buried that little neji fan inside me for some while. he is still there


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

> Kakashi got more popular than Naruto so he had to decrease his appearance



I was already suspicious but now we know for sure that characters who get more popular than Naruto get sabotaged...


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> us too



 i enjoyed them


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> NH was that important.



This made me laugh.  

He didn't want to write about NH tho. And the _pitiful _part.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Even so, Neji was not killed just for a pairing. His death also served to destroy Naruto's claim of him not letting anyone die.
> 
> Besides, who cares, Neji was irrelevant anyway.


Yeah, but it probably would have been a non-Neji character who died in his place if Kishimoto wasn't interested in  making a Naruto x Hinata moment happen during the war.


----------



## urca (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm dying from laughter over the fact that Neji died for NaruHina.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Even Kishi doesn't get the hate the queen receives.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh.  He didn't want to write about NH tho. And remember the pitiful part.



i am disappointed in kishi. i thought he would say that he hated sakura but queen would prevail regardless like with sasuke


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> It surprises me that he speaks so openly about his motivations for naruhina, reasons for narusaku not happening and other things...yet no word on SasuSaku. It seems suspicious to me



Unlike with SS which kinda got a foreshadowing in the final chapters with the "love" poke, NH surprisingly did not get any conversation between Naruto and Hinata. Then booom...they have kids in the epilogue.

Most of all though SasuSaku does not have a movie centered around it. NaruHina does and so Kishi will have to answer more questions related to it. And NaruSaku is connected to NaruHina more than SasuSaku. NaruSaku got plenty of tease in manga and for NaruHina to happen it had to be closed definitely with Naruto's feelings being explained properly.

SasuSaku needs no more explanations than SaiIno or ShikaTema in that sense.

Though being a pairing of two mains I guess Kishi may answer stuff when we see Sarada and Boruto again in spring. Possibly Sasuke and Sakura will have some flashbacks of how they reunited after Sasuke's atonement quest was over.

Anywaaaay SS fans should be glad that he keeps quiet about SS. Wherever he talks about NH or NS his words cause major trolling. Especially after what NS got lately. Or now that it was sorta hinted that Hinata got with Naruto out of pity(Kishi's) and thanks to Neji cupid.

The less he talks the less fans will rage.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Kishi please don't stop doing interviews I want to know more about all your dirty little secrets


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 13, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, but it probably would have a non-Neji character who died in his place if Kishimoto wasn't interested in  making a Naruto x Hinata moment happen during the war.



Neji was convenient. Kishi ended up killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have even more respect for the guy now !


----------



## Kurama (Dec 13, 2014)

Neji's death is because somebody notable and close to Naruto on their end HAD to die for Obito's words to hit home, same as Naruto wasn't gonna steamroll Pain and eventually needed assistance and Kurama definitely needed to be brought out. Just so happens Neji allows for NH progression and also allows a tribute via their kids. I'd prefer he lived to be Uncle Awesome, but can't do nothin bout it now. Neji was cupid? Well, yea he was. Naruto still saw Hinata's value before that though so its not forced at all.

And the "pitiful" part is in the same vein as declaring Sakura a "terrible woman" if she seitched to Naruto after being in love with Sasuke for so long. Its trashing NaruSaku more than anything.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

...The past aside...the future


> 10.When NARUTO ends, Kishi introduces next year's movie and naruto exibition 2015, revealing that orochimaru, kabuto, and lesser characters will be re-appearing in the boruto series, to finish the main plot. then kishi says he will be relaxing for the time bring, call an assistant to discuss about the new series. it is unclear whether the new series will still be centered around ninjas or around *a totally new theme*.


Orochimaru and Kabuto . New theme? But this is a manga about ninjas, why the change?


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 13, 2014)

> 6.Kishi is troubled by Sakura's popularity among the readers. While he was drawing covers, it was easy drawing naruto and sasuke, but for sakura kishi have to spend more time re-drawing and adjusting, worrying that he might draw her ugly. sakura's family is not revealed because of popularity reasons, but hinata with low number of appearances were consistently popular with the readers, *kishi once had the idea to change hinata to the heroine.* Kishi referenced celebrities before making Sakura, 2ch said something like Christina Ricci.



 

Okay, but seriously he only _thought_ about it. That means he didn't actually do it, so while popularity troubled him, he didn't let it get the better of him. He planned NaruHina from early on (he said this was the original intended pairing many times already), therefore popularity has nothing to do with the actual pairing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 13, 2014)

Except Neji's death didn't add anything to their bond just created hand hold scene. They were going to happen even without that. Last doesn't mention Neji's death besides wedding pic. Naruto falls Hinata for completely different reasons and his flashbacks doesn't include 615.

That's even a cheaper way to go imho.



Fay said:


> It surprises me that he speaks so openly about his motivations for naruhina, reasons for narusaku not happening and other things...yet no word on SasuSaku. It seems suspicious to me



It's because SS was an after thought. It seems to be all about NS vs NH in Kishi's mind.



Bruce Wayne said:


> Even so, Neji was not killed just for a pairing. His death also served to destroy Naruto's claim of him not letting anyone die.
> 
> Besides, who cares, Neji was irrelevant anyway.



Yeah someone was gonna die there, he picked Neji to create hand holding.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you based Kishi !


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

> *At the end when Naruto and Sasuke fight, the original intention is that they finish while holding hands*, but kishi changed his mind and cut their hands, making a more gory ending.




Oro and kabuto will be back for the bolt series? so does that confirm the mini-series will focus on bolt?

Minato is a hybrid of kiba and akamaru, well he did look kinda fugly in part 1.

lee is jackie chan not bruce lee? that was a surprise.

lol Neji. well he'll live on in bolt I guess/


----------



## rogersmattr (Dec 13, 2014)

It's a stupid thing to say no matter how you slice it, especially considering the movie you just put out in theaters focuses almost entirely on that subject matter. If you're honestly THAT bad at writing romantic interactions, you really don't need to be including it in your manga. Just go the One Piece route and completely omit it. His first editor forcing a love triangle on him was pretty fucked up in hindsight.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's because SS was an after thought. It seems to be all about NS vs NH in Kishi's mind.



But if that's the case WHY doesn't he SAY it? He's honest about everything, why not just clearly say if he likes or despises this pairing or if it's for the lolz or if it's planned. 
I just find it weird that he's not saying anything about it.


----------



## gershwin (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> ...The past aside...the future
> 
> Orochimaru and Kabuto . New theme? But this is a manga about ninjas, why the change?


He means totaly new series, not Boruto.



Arya Stark said:


> Except Neji's death didn't add anything to their bond just created hand hold scene. They were going to happen even without that. Last doesn't mention Neji's death besides wedding pic. Naruto falls Hinata for completely different reasons and his flashbacks doesn't include 615.



Cause The Last is filler crap. Neji`s death and what happens afterwords between them was a major bonding moment that Naruto had to share with Hinata in order to truly see and feel her.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Kishi is quite sweet tho.  He wanted Sakura to be popular and didn't understand why she wasn't, and tried his best with her. Thankfully he didn't fall for peer pressure and kept Sakura as heroine. She may not be the most popular, but I agree with Kishi, she's a great character and I'm glad that he didn't forsake her character for the sake of popularity.

Lol at Neji though.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

I knew liking this post on Tumbler would be good at one point or the other! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 13, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Okay, but seriously he only _thought_ about it. That means he didn't actually do it, so while popularity troubled him, he didn't let it get the better of him. He planned NaruHina from early on (he said this was the original intended pairing many times already), therefore popularity has nothing to do with the actual pairing.


"Heroine" in Japanese/Kishimoto means the main love interest, isn't it?
That's why he kept the red herring to keep Sakura as the main love interest of Naruto.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

It's hilarious that the guys who did the interview actually asked him whether they could air that shit 





Sakura in the Last


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

gershwin said:


> He means totaly new series, not Boruto.


Ah, that makes sense now. Got confused for a while


----------



## Pinkarette (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> It's hilarious that the guys who sis the interview actually asked him whether they could air that shit


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Sakura in the Last


They look alike, big catlike eyes and big forehead but very cute


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Oro and kabuto will be back for the bolt series? so does that confirm the mini-series will focus on bolt?
> 
> /



That's not confirmed Bolt is gonna be focused on the miniseries because Kishi said he want to draw Naruto as the father.

I like getting better translation of that interview.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> That's not confirmed Bolt is gonna be focused on the miniseries because Kishi said he want to draw Naruto as the father.
> 
> I like getting better translation of that interview.



Yeah, best to wait for reliable translation.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's because SS was an after thought. It seems to be all about NS vs NH in Kishi's mind.



It's so much of an after thought that Kishi allowed it to take the spotlight in the finale. 

If this is what Kishi has to say about NH and NS, it's better that there's nothing. Then again when he did have something to say about SS in the past, it was positive.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 13, 2014)

gershwin said:


> Cause The Last is filler crap. Neji`s death and what happens afterwords between them was a major bonding moment that Naruto had to share with Hinata in order to truly see and feel her.



It isn't filler. 

It's so kawaii how you ignore "it's all in your eyes" speech.



Fay said:


> But if that's the case WHY doesn't he SAY it? He's honest about everything, why not just clearly say if he likes or despises this pairing or if it's for the lolz or if it's planned.
> I just find it weird that he's not saying anything about it.



It isn't because he despises it, he said he did that to make Sakura happy.

But it's obviously came as an outcome of NS not happening.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

gershwin said:


> He means totaly new series, not Boruto.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cause The Last is filler crap*. Neji`s death and what happens afterwords between them was a major bonding moment that Naruto had to share with Hinata in order to truly see and feel her.



nope.jpg, already confirmed canon.


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It isn't because he despises it, he said he did that to make Sakura happy.
> 
> But it's obviously came as an outcome of NS not happening.



When exactly did he say that? Last time I checked, he said he couldn't make NS happen because Sakura was in love with Sasuke and Hinata with Naruto


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It
> 
> It isn't because he despises it, he said he did that to make Sakura happy.
> 
> But it's obviously came as an outcome of NS not happening.



Contrary wording, as a matter of fact-NS not happening becasue Sakura in constant sentimental autoblock since part one.SS was a given ever since the failfession.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It isn't because he despises it, he said he did that to make Sakura happy.



He never said this.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol at the NH vs SS "mine is better"!!!! 
why not both?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It isn't filler.
> 
> It's so kawaii how you ignore "it's all in your eyes" speech.
> 
> ...



Is this what your resorting to now?  You're not fooling anyone here. At least do damage control on what Kishi said, which I won't reference because I'm not that mean, not invent what he never said.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I knew liking this post on Tumbler would be good at one point or the other!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I love that Gaara is in every single poll


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Waiting for the rest of the interview.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Lovely said:


> *It's so much of an after thought that Kishi allowed it to take the spotlight in the finale. *
> 
> If this is what Kishi has to say about NH and NS, it's better that there's nothing. Then again when he did have something to say about SS in the past, it was positive.



oh fuck we're back to this are we?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> It's hilarious that the guys who did the interview actually asked him whether they could air that shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he put more work into sakura than other characters


----------



## Arisu (Dec 13, 2014)

Tanuki said:


> Lol at the NH vs SS "mine is better"!!!!
> why not both?




Words of wisdom


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kishi just needs to stop talking. Thoughts of replacing Sakura with Hinata due to popularity. Kakashi being tossed aside because he was too popular. Please Kishi just stop talking.  

The good news is that we'll see Orochimaru and Kabuto in the upcoming mini-series. Or was it the movie he was talking about?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> oh fuck we're back to this are we?



Only because it was mentioned that SS was an after thought. The last chapter is a clear indication that it isn't, which is why I brought it up.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tanuki said:


> Lol at the NH vs SS "mine is better"!!!!
> why not both?



well, both are shit


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Kishi just needs to stop talking. Thoughts of replacing Sakura with Hinata due to popularity. Kakashi being tossed aside because he was too popular. Please Kishi just stop talking.



the Kakashi and Neji one are just so damn stupid. I'm done with these shittastic interviews


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> he put more work into sakura than other characters






Altair21 said:


> The good news is that we'll see Orochimaru and Kabuto in the upcoming mini-series. Or was it the movie he was talking about?


It is never stated which, but I'm guessing mini series.


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I knew liking this post on Tumbler would be good at one point or the other!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Clearly sakura is more popular than hinata . When they collected the popularity in the databook sakura got much more votes 

The difference is 

hinata is popular even with the little screentime she get 

Sakura on the other hand is not popular enough for a main character (more like hated by lot of people then unpopular)


----------



## gershwin (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It isn't filler.
> 
> It's so kawaii how you ignore "it's all in your eyes" speech.



It is filler in relation to manga because anything from that will never be mentioned in it due to being different type of media. Unlike Neji that wasn`t mentioned in the movie, but is labeled as matchmaker by Kishi himself.
And Im not saying all the moments they had before didnt matter - they are part of their love story. But Neji`s death serves as catalyst for very important scene between them, that help their bond become stronger and made Naruto see even more of Hinata`s self. Because of Neji Boruto has his name like that. Neji is what referenced in 700 when we discover Hinata being Naruto`s wife. It maybe somewhat a bad or clumsy writing but this is love story Kishi created and wanted to show, not something almost completely made by others.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

so the love letter fodder?

i can hear "anime" and it seems like it was meant to be a tie in.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Only because it was mentioned that SS was an after thought. The last chapter is a clear indication that it isn't, which is why I brought it up.



the finale was the only positive interaction they've had since I don't know, part one? so sure I'll give 'em that. SS fans waited long enough


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 13, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Only because it was mentioned that SS was an after thought. The last chapter is a clear indication that it isn't, which is why I brought it up.



Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't he say he was dead set on Sasuke's fate after his fight with Itachi?

He decided on NaruHina at the beginning of Part 2.

There you have your answer.


(annnnnd i'm done on this thread)



gershwin said:


> It is filler in relation to manga because anything from that will never be mentioned in it due to being different type of media. Unlike Neji that wasn`t mentioned in the movie, but is labeled as matchmaker by Kishi himself.
> And Im not saying all the moments they had before didnt matter - they are part of their love story. But Neji`s death serves as catalyst for very important scene between them, that help their bond become stronger and made Naruto see even more of Hinata`s self. Because of Neji Boruto has his name like that. Neji is what referenced in 700 when we discover Hinata being Naruto`s wife. It maybe somewhat a bad or clumsy writing but this is love story Kishi created and wanted to show, not something almost completely made by others.



wow...you are like...Turrin level wrong here.

(now i'm really done)


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

1 hour interview = all you care about are pairings 

this is why all pairing fans are leaches. god dammit you just ruined the effing thread


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It isn't filler.
> 
> 
> But it's obviously came as an outcome of NS not happening.



Well, we could argue that few things did happen not because they were destined to but because something happened or not happened.

Like NaruHina needed Neji to die to happen, NaruSaku needed Sakura to keep loving Sasuke to not happen, SasuSaku needed Naruto encouraging Sakura that Sasuke can be saved(with Naruto doing most of the job "saving" his friend) for it to happen, SaiIno needed Sasuke to be unreachable for Ino in order to happen, ChouKarui also was to keep poor Chouji happy as he kept worrying about never marrying way to often, etc.

Nevertheless the pairings that happened happened. I think all 3 major pairings all got a fairy bug amount of tease and foreshadowing but it was to Kishi to decide which should be a real build up and what a red herring.

The only destined thing from the go was Naruto's goal of becoming hokage and his children of destiny status to fulfill the prophecy. All else was an afterthought for Kishi.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I knew liking this post on Tumbler would be good at one point or the other!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



there are a couple of polls missing from this I believe. and gaara seems to be slightly more popular than itachi, that's interesting.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 13, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Words of wisdom


Ever since NS was brought down, comparison just keeps coming 



Addy said:


> well, both are shit


I like shit then :ignoramus


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> the Kakashi and Neji one are just so damn stupid. I'm done with these shittastic interviews



Yea the Kakashi one especially just bleeds stupidity. Who the fuck tosses a character aside because they're too popular? That's the most idiotic reason to take away screen time from a character.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tanuki said:


> I like shit then :ignoramus



i like shit as well


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't he say he was dead set on Sasuke's fate after his fight with Itachi?
> 
> He decided on NaruHina at the beginning of Part 2.
> 
> ...



This makes no sense


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> so the love letter fodder?
> 
> i can hear "anime" and it seems like it was meant to be a tie in.



I'm interested in this too  There's also something about Karin


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yea the Kakashi one especially just bleeds stupidity. Who the fuck tosses a character aside because they're too popular? That's the most idiotic reason to take away screen time from a character.



i found the kakashi and hinata comment  extremely weird 

popular =/= less screen time. 

da fuck? 

i hope takL makes this clear because this is beyond stupid.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 13, 2014)

Salada said:


> Clearly sakura is more popular than hinata . When they collected the popularity in the databook sakura got much more votes
> 
> The difference is
> 
> ...



Throughout the years there have been a few official polls. Some polls have Hinata above Sakura, some have Sakura above Hinata. However in the most recent poll, Hinata is above Sakura. Kishimoto is openly acknowledging that Hinata is more popular but he didn't let that get the better of him and he kept Sakura the main lead female. That's a good thing, especially because you can't say he "sold out".

Well regardless you couldn't say that since NaruHina was decided on long ago.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

I am amused at Orochimaru and Kabuto in the new series. I called this back in the day. I wonder how exactly. I said it would be the Chunin exams, but Bolt in the cutout looks too small to be a genin. Perhaps a diplomacy visit or something. I wonder what they look like. Orochimaru must be an old man now and Kabuto... well Kabuto has weirdass addons now. 

Kishi considered Sakura not being the heroine the same way he considered Sakura switching for Naruto at some point. I remember some of those fans dismissed that (very vehemently I might add) and yet the are happy with this one. Flip flop, flip flop, flip flop.

Sakura was modeled after a beauty.  I remember that volume 66, Kishi said he hadn't had fun drawing in a long time. He redraw Sakura over and over again and modeled her after such a beauty. AhHA Also,  Based Kishi. Thank you very much for keeping Sakura. Now that I know that he had to make a decision and still kept her. That's even better.

The one thing I'm upset about, Kakashi. Even so, Kishi kept him to the end too, so even if he was a bit miffed and thought of scrapping him, he didn't. I'm grateful for that. I hope he appears in the last volume cover, but somehow, it's probably going to be just Naruto and Sasuke. 



Addy said:


> 1 hour interview = all you care about are pairings
> 
> this is why all pairing fans are leaches. god dammit you just ruined the effing thread



I agree.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> 1 hour interview = all you care about are pairings
> 
> this is why all pairing fans are leaches. god dammit you just ruined the effing thread


be nice to me us leeches please, we can't help it 


Altair21 said:


> Yea the Kakashi one especially just bleeds stupidity. Who the fuck tosses a character aside because they're too popular? That's the most idiotic reason to take away screen time from a character.



I will never forgive Kishi for that :rofl


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, didn't he say he was dead set on Sasuke's fate after his fight with Itachi?



lol no-he sad he had  just decided the character?s course of action-probably the por Kishi didnt had to do to keep him antagonizing  the Messiah.But precisely the final fight of Sasuke and Naruto and Sasuke?s final  post conversi?n speech must be like two of the oldest things he had planned with him, and it shows.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm interested in this too  There's also something about Karin



yeah, about the sucking scene. seems to me that kishi will give a fun answer as to why he made it so XD


----------



## Arisu (Dec 13, 2014)

Tanuki said:


> Ever since NS was brought down, comparison just keeps coming



Ikr, I can't enjoy my pairings getting canon because of it, I'm torn between people I love in both fandoms, this makes me sick. I wish it would end


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Throughout the years there have been a few official polls. Some polls have Hinata above Sakura, some have Sakura above Hinata. However in the most recent poll, Hinata is above Sakura.* Kishimoto is openly acknowledging that Hinata is more popular but he didn't let that get the better of him and he kept Sakura the main lead female. That's a good thing, especially because you can't say he "sold out".*
> 
> Well regardless you couldn't say that since NaruHina was decided on long ago.


Yeah exactly.


ch1p said:


> *Sakura was modeled after a beauty.* That's new.  I remember that volume 66, Kishi said he hadn't had fun drawing in a long time. He redraw Sakura over and over again and modeled her after such a beauty. AhHA Also,  Based Kishi. Thank you very much for keeping Sakura. Now that I know that he had to make a decision and still kept her. That's even better.


Indeed I was surprised! 



Addy said:


> yeah, about the sucking scene. seems to me that kishi will give a fun answer as to why he made it so XD



People might not like what he says, just saying


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Arisu said:


> Ikr, I can't enjoy my pairings getting canon because of it, I'm torn between people I love in both fandoms, this makes me sick. I wish it would end



I have ended  having to choose sides and that killed me inside. as I love Hinata to pieces.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> be nice to me us leeches please, we can't help it



youv been  at it for over some months now man 

sasusaku happened in the manga. naruhina happened in the movie. both are shit, and you didnt get laid because naruto got laid. just move on......


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> I have ended  having to choose sides and that killed me inside. as I love Hinata to pieces.



Eh? 

What sides were those?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Throughout the years there have been a few official polls. Some polls have Hinata above Sakura, some have Sakura above Hinata. However in the most recent poll, Hinata is above Sakura. Kishimoto is openly acknowledging that Hinata is more popular but he didn't let that get the better of him and he kept Sakura the main lead female. That's a good thing, especially because you can't say he "sold out".
> 
> Well regardless you couldn't say that since NaruHina was decided on long ago.



 

you know that is a good thing. i respect kishi because of it. he didnt let popularity cloud what he wanted. yes, hinata and kakashi were popular but he wanted a story about naruto and more of sakura, not less of her. granted, it would have me more fans for the manga but his artistic integrity was more important. 

i think this should show some pairing fans the manga was not about pairings no matter how much they want they to delude themselves.


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

Where people seeing the video from? I have seen one link but only part 1 works 
The other parts doesn't play.


----------



## Sora (Dec 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S-JCSWR5Cyc[/YOUTUBE]
go to 1:13


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 13, 2014)

This interview definitely puts an end to all of the "sold out" accusations made against Kishi. He thought about NaruSaku, but decided against it. He thought about making Hinata the lead female due to popularity, but decided against it.. He realized that Kakashi was more popular than Naruto, and thus toned him down instead of pandering.

Kishimoto has a lot of flaws as a writer, but at the very least he stays true to how he wants to write the story, and doesn't seem to be the type to cave-in for the sake of money.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Indeed I was surprised!


in other word.

"hinata? yeah, give her bigger tits"

"sakura? fuck tits. what is a beautiful actress? "



> People might not like what he says, just saying



its about karin so i like everything related to her good or bad........ like sakura


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sora said:


> [YOUTUBE]S-JCSWR5Cyc[/YOUTUBE]
> go to 1:13



LK is kishi!!!!!!!!!!!!! mind blown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Needless2say (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't wait to hear more about part 3. Kishi made an interesting world with more technology and cities. I wouldn't mind if Kishi makes part 3 to have a more adventurous/exploring theme.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think that position of mangaka in Jump is usually a super principled position.  It's not necessarily the place for artists of deep integrity to create their work while unfettered by issues like popularity.

I don't know if it's right to say Kishimoto is not a sellout.  However, if he is a sellout, he sold out about 15 years ago I'd say.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Sora said:


> [YOUTUBE]S-JCSWR5Cyc[/YOUTUBE]
> go to 1:13



  Holy shit. 

That's Little Kuriboh right? Fucking genius.


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

Someone please answer where do you get the video from?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Needless2say said:


> I can't wait to hear more about part 3. Kishi made an interesting world with more technology and cities. I wouldn't mind if Kishi makes part 3 to have a more *adventurous/exploring *theme.



kishi said recently he wanted to make a story about naruto as a father and you see bolt having daddy issues with salad........... the only exploration they will do is of their feelings


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i found the kakashi and hinata comment  extremely weird
> 
> popular =/= less screen time.
> 
> ...



Only IF they are more popular than Naruto himself or get close enough to threaten his popularity.

Sasuke also had looong periods of absence. Possibly so his lack of screentime helped Naruto to catch up.

LOL even Iruka got less and less panel time.

Shika was never nr.3 or so and as such he was a "safe" character. That and Kishi seemed to genuinely like him.

Kishi's other favorites change all the time. In one of Kishi's interviews his favorite was Deidara, in another Itachi and yet in a different one Tobi. Kishi probably liked Deidara only after his popularity was well below Naruto's....


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Salada said:


> Someone please answer where do you get the video from?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm curious about Oro and Kabuto. I hope Suigtesu is really that guy behind Chojuro in the Kage Summit. 



ch1p said:


> Kishi considered Sakura not being the heroine the same way he considered Sakura switching for Naruto at some point. I remember some of those fans dismissed that (very vehemently I might add) and yet the are happy with this one. Flip flop, flip flop, flip flop.



IKR. 




ch1p said:


> Sakura was modeled after a beauty.  I remember that volume 66, Kishi said he hadn't had fun drawing in a long time. He redraw Sakura over and over again and modeled her after such a beauty. AhHA Also,  Based Kishi. Thank you very much for keeping Sakura. Now that I know that he had to make a decision and still kept her. That's even better.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone else think Kishi should have swtiched to Hinata, then may be he could have forced himself to develop the plot lines concerning the Hyuga he setup in Part 1. 

Sakura didn't do shit. Naruto did all the work in bringing Sasuke back. He even lost his arm.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 13, 2014)

He better explain the important stuff like everything related to kaguya, sasukes unique rinne sharingan design, and how certain characters died like hashirama.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> you know that is a good thing. i respect kishi because of it. he didnt let popularity cloud what he wanted. yes, hinata and kakashi were popular but he wanted a story about naruto and more of sakura, not less of her. granted, it would have me more fans for the manga but his artistic integrity was more important.
> 
> i think this should show some pairing fans the manga was not about pairings no matter how much they want they to delude themselves.



Basically, but Kishi does like Hinata though in general. When asked in a past interview if he had to date anyone, he chose her. And he also said in a tv interview maybe two (?) weeks ago that he is "quite fond of Hinata". I don't want to belittle her.

But yeah, at least he tried his best with Sakura. Honestly though come on when you make a character "irritating" on purpose what else would you expect? As for pairings, romance was never the main focus but Kishi wanted certain couples to happen. Those ended up canon.



HolyHands said:


> This interview definitely puts an end to all of the "sold out" accusations made against Kishi. He thought about NaruSaku, but decided against it. He thought about making Hinata the lead female due to popularity, but decided against it.. He realized that Kakashi was more popular than Naruto, and thus toned him down instead of pandering.
> 
> Kishimoto has a lot of flaws as a writer, but at the very least he stays true to how he wants to write the story, and doesn't seem to be the type to cave-in for the sake of money.



Pretty much. He does what he wants. NaruSaku didn't happen because Kishi thought it would be a bad idea for the story, not because he "sold out". Especially when he openly said NaruHina was the pairing planned from early on.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Anyone else think Kishi should have swtiched to Hinata, then may be he could have forced himself to develop the plot lines concerning the Hyuga he setup in Part 1.
> 
> Sakura didn't do shit. Naruto did all the work in bringing Sasuke back. He even lost his arm.



i keep saying this, but no one listens. kishi wanted to put sakura over hinata BUT he still fucked her up the more we saw her.

do you honestly think hinata would have been spared the same fate?


----------



## CHEH (Dec 13, 2014)

it started out as an interview thread and turned in to Sasusaku vs NaruHina thread? and a Sakura vs Hinata thread?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that thing about Karin legit tho?


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

ShadowFox88 said:


> Eh?
> 
> What sides were those?



Canonship troubles, AKA who do you love, mom or dad?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Anyone else think Kishi should have swtiched to Hinata, then may be he could have forced himself to develop the plot lines concerning the Hyuga he setup in Part 1.
> 
> Sakura didn't do shit. Naruto did all the work in bringing Sasuke back. He even lost his arm.



Yeah I'd take hinata as main heroine any day of the week. sakura was mostly useless outside of some shining moments here and there, shit I believe ino did more during the war.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Anyone else think Kishi should have swtiched to Hinata, then may be he could have forced himself to develop the plot lines concerning the Hyuga he setup in Part 1.
> 
> Sakura didn't do shit. Naruto did all the work in bringing Sasuke back. He even lost his arm.



IMO the situation would have been the same :/ Kishi only focused a lot on Naruto and Sasuke.

Regarding Naruto losing an arm...Kishi mentioned how he made both Nardo and Saske losing an arm for gory purposes, but if they didn't lose an arm they would be holding hands..................


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> IMO the situation would have been the same :/ Kishi only focused a lot on Naruto and Sasuke.
> [



This.


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Yeah I'd take hinata as main heroine any day of the week. *sakura was mostly useless outside of some shining moments here and there, shit I believe ino did more during the war.*



Poor Sakura. Her feats getting ignored so easily. This is why Kishi is upset


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> Basically, but Kishi does like Hinata though in general. When asked in a past interview if he had to date anyone, he chose her. And he also said in a tv interview maybe two (?) weeks ago that he is "quite fond of Hinata". I don't want to belittle her.



Do you see anyone here saying Kishi dislikes Hinata?  On the contrary, what I see is people trying to make it look like he doesn't like Sakura, when in fact he likes her very much.



> Honestly though come on when you make a character "irritating" on purpose what else would you expect?



Kishi said before he made Naruto's speech to be complicated (uncouth and purposelly misleading and vague) and irritating (dattebayo). He thought it would be interesting. He also said (once) that Hinata's strong point were her huge breasts. Is that what you think her whole character amounts to or what's more important about her? Not really, right? Then there is no difference.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Choco said:


> Poor Sakura. Her feats getting ignored so easily. This is why Kishi is upset



since when was spreading your legs open considered a feat?ck


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a reddit thread up, trying to summarize what I can hear. It's roughly the same as the baidu post. 



But I really do think that I can hear this at around 24:06. Kishi really did answer that Sakura's family and background weren't included because she was unpopular.

What I think that I heard:



> Kishi「なんかぶっちゃけ、あの、サクラそんな人気なかったんでそこを広げてでも。(笑)」
> 
> Interviewer?「(笑)ぶっちゃけ人気で無かったから広げなかったんすか？」
> 
> Kishi「そう、そうかに。。。」


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Yeah I'd take hinata as main heroine any day of the week. sakura was mostly useless outside of some shining moments here and there, shit I believe ino did more during the war.



nah, that kaguya bitchslapping scene is worth the entire war XD


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Choco said:


> Poor Sakura. Her feats getting ignored so easily. This is why Kishi is upset



Kishi is upset about people like *narutossss *not get how the queen really is awesome.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Anyone else think Kishi should have swtiched to Hinata, then may be he could have forced himself to develop the plot lines concerning the Hyuga he setup in Part 1.
> 
> Sakura didn't do shit. Naruto did all the work in bringing Sasuke back. He even lost his arm.


Yes.

So many great possibilities thrown away.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> since when was spreading your legs open considered a feat?ck



didn't hinata do the same?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I have a reddit thread up, trying to summarize what I can hear. It's roughly the same as the baidu post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you'd think a member of team 7 would be more popular


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> since when was spreading your legs open considered a feat?ck



Didn't other female characters spread their legs too? How does that erase how a character contributed in the war?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Kishi is upset about people like *narutossss *not get how the queen really is awesome. :sannin



nah, narutosss has a point. she does suck but she did had feats in the war like soloing kaguya


----------



## Kusa (Dec 13, 2014)

How could he do that to Neji ? 

And lol at the holding hands thing


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, narutosss has a point. she does suck but she did had feats in the war like soloing kaguya



And healing the army of shinobis


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> you'd think a member of team 7 would be more popular



two words............ naruto uzumaki 

the fuck do we know about his family compared to sasuke?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Choco said:


> And healing the army of shinobis



fuck dat. all i care about is that she, as the underdog, soloed an overrated rennigan bitch like itachi did once.

it makes my itasaku headcanon even more fanficy


----------



## Lord Aizen (Dec 13, 2014)

N120 said:


> Typical kishi interview.
> 
> Interviewer:  kishimoto sensei, thankyou for coming. The fans are dying to know what went wrong with sakura?
> 
> ...


 It's like you saw into the future because I bet it's going to be like this. Kishi is going to keep everything politically correct and general.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

sakura solo'd kaguya?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> i keep saying this, but no one listens. kishi wanted to put sakura over hinata BUT he still fucked her up the more we saw her.
> 
> do you honestly think hinata would have been spared the same fate?



Yeah, switching to Hinata would have created positive results. Hinata's character was attached to a complex plotline that could have introduced the way clan politics worked. Sakura's character has nothing that can compare to that. Sakura, as Kishi stated, was supposed to portray a normal girl.

Besides, we would probably have been spared all the Sasuke and Ataksuki bs for a couple of chapters. 



Narutossss said:


> Yeah I'd take hinata as main heroine any day of the week. sakura was mostly useless outside of some shining moments here and there, shit I believe ino did more during the war.



What feats? 



Haruka Katana said:


> IMO the situation would have been the same :/ Kishi only focused a lot on Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> Regarding Naruto losing an arm...Kishi mentioned how he made both Nardo and Saske losing an arm for gory purposes, but if they didn't lose an arm they would be holding hands..................



That's another problem on its own. 

I'm glad Kishi changed it.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> sakura solo'd kaguya?



yup, as Rois put it (i think it was him):

naruto and sasuke were the trap. sakura pushed her into the trap blitzing her, breaking her horn, and wrecking her face even though she noticed sakura was behind her and at  a considerable distance.

[1]

therefore, she soloed her  

this is when hinata was spreading her legs in lala dream land


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yeah, switching to Hinata would have created positive results. Hinata's character was attached to a complex plotline that could have introduced the way clan politics worked. Sakura's character has nothing that can compare to that. Sakura, as Kishi stated, was supposed to portray a normal girl.
> 
> Besides, we would probably have been spared all the Sasuke and Ataksuki bs for a couple of chapters.


not really, the kaguya crap was recent to the manga (she was first mentioned in 649sh) and with her was the hyuuga relevance. he could have easily siad "harono" instead of "byakugan" and same shit :/

i get your grievances but these are fictional characters written by the same writer at the end.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> What feats?



well she did pretty good against sasori and I was impressed she could manually pump Naruto's heart.


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

So that's why Kakashi doesn't show much, and was pushed to the back....Oh well. The series is Naruto, and can't outshine the hero, unless it's Sasuke apparently lol


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, that kaguya bitchslapping scene is worth the entire war XD



The final nail in the coffin of Kaguya's dignity.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> well she did pretty good against sasori and I was *impressed she could manually pump Naruto's heart*.



............. please dont tell me you actually believe that heart pumping shit?


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

What with the sources for this interview ? 

NF post was sourcing reedit 
Reedit post was sourcing NF post And another NF post  was sourcing nb post ,but NB post was sourcing tumblr post and that tumblr post was sourcing the NF post.  :/


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Do you see anyone here saying Kishi dislikes Hinata?  On the contrary, what I see is people trying to make it look like he doesn't like Sakura, when in fact he likes her very much.



What's wrong with saying Kishi likes _both_ of them? I wasn't comparing her to Sakura. That was a general statement. I didn't look through the whole thread to see what people said; I made my own comment.



> Kishi said before he made Naruto's speech to be complicated (uncouth and purposelly misleading and vague) and irritating (dattebayo). He thought it would be interesting. He also said (once) that Hinata's strong point were her huge breasts. Is that what you think her whole character amounts to or what's more important about her? Not really, right? Then there is no difference.



Kishimoto made her whole being in the beginning irritating, not just her speech or breasts. Almost everything about her was "annoying". With that, you can expect a character to not be as popular as some others. I'm sure Kishi's hope was to have people change their minds with her development, but some never did. He can only say he tried his best. And again, I think it's a *good thing* he didn't give in to popularity. He also had to put up with negative opinions his assistants and editor had on her from as early as he designed her (said by him in volume 3), and those didn't put a dent on his plans for her character.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

C-Moon said:


> The final nail in the coffin of Kaguya's dignity.



the funny thing is that she hammered her from above like a nail into her coffin


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

lol being dropped by kakashi is now a feat


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Silver Fang said:


> So that's why Kakashi doesn't show much, and was pushed to the back....Oh well. The series is Naruto, and can't outshine the hero, unless it's Sasuke apparently lol



Well, the moment Sasuke became too popular, Kishi quickly gave him the whole crush Konoha bullshit personality to make him less popular is my suspicion.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol being dropped by kakashi is now a feat



random bltizing and kicking her ass is a feat  

see the page again. you will see kishi cuts to sakura punching kaguya evne though sakura was afar from her and kaguya noticed her


----------



## takL (Dec 13, 2014)

kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho


He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.

Neji died like a cupid for naruto and hinata. if he ever writes a series about Bolto(we all know he is writing it, plus later in the show he says he wouldn't have shown those kids for nothing), Neji will be brought up. and Orochimaru too.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> 
> Neji died like a cupid for naruto and hinata. if he ever writes a series about Bolto(we all know he is writing it, plus later in the show he says he wouldn't have shown those kids for nothing), Neji will be brought up. and Orochimaru too.



Poor Kishi...readers don't always like the characters you care for, such a thing is life.


----------



## santanico (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> youv been  at it for over some months now man
> 
> *sasusaku happened in the manga. naruhina happened in the movie. both are shit, and you didnt get laid because naruto got laid*. just move on......



wha...???   crazy


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Come on, Sakura still sucks, she's ultimate fail and I would trade her for Hinata any day. Not that Hinata is way better but she has powerful bloodline, some background, story of her own, politeness and parents. Everything Sakura lacks.

And may be I'm wrong but Kishi loves trolling Sakura and her stans to much to push her on the background. :rofl


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> 
> *He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree.* Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> ...


I can't understand him at all. He never gave his supposedly beloved heroine any background which will lure readers into liking her but tried everything for her to be eyecandy.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> Come on, Sakura still sucks, she's ultimate fail and I would trade her for Hinata any day. Not that Hinata is way better but she has powerful bloodline, some background, story of her own, politeness and parents. Everything Sakura lacks.
> 
> And may be I'm wrong but Kishi loves trolling Sakura and her stans to much to push her on the background. :rofl



Too bad Kishi didn't agree with you. 



samishige said:


> I can't understand him at all. He never gave his supposedly beloved heroine any background which will lure readers into liking her but tried everything for her to be eyecandy.




Awww.


----------



## Kage (Dec 13, 2014)

I like that his solution to Sakura's unpopularity was attempting to make her prettier.

Come on guys look how cute she is! this totally compensates for her shit personality and lack of dimension! i can make her even cuter too! do you like her now? no?


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

starr said:


> wha...???   crazy



 shippers are acting like this. it's fucking creepy 



takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> 
> He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> ...



poor kishi, i know that feeling of trying to make someone look good but it doesn't work no matter what 

and oro :amazed


----------



## Kusa (Dec 13, 2014)

I love how the reason why Kishi believed Sakura was not so popular was because of her looks and tried to make her prettier 

Seriously, Kishi...

People might be shallow, but there is such a thing as a personality. You should have tried to improve that part.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Too bad Kishi didn't agree with you.


Did you read the actual translation? Read it again. With you eyes now.


----------



## Fay (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> shippers are acting like this. it's fucking creepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what Oro's roll will be .


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> I can't understand him at all. He never gave his supposedly beloved heroine any background which will lure readers into liking her but tried everything for her to be eyecandy.



he stuck to his guns no matter what hatters said. a story should be written by the author, not the fans.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> 
> He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> ...


 so he never said oro would be in it? but brought up as in mentioned and not shown? and yeah I'm calling a bolt anime happening. Neji's ghost will be a supporting character


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

takL there is a scene about the love letter ninja. what about it? 

and the karin scene


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Fay said:


> Wonder what Oro's roll will be .



most likely a good guy


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

kishi should have just replaced sakura if his readers didn't like her.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> I love how the reason why Kishi believed Sakura was not so popular was because of her looks and tried to make her prettier
> 
> Seriously, Kishi...
> 
> People might be shallow, but there is such a thing as a personality. You should have tried to improve that part.



Too bad that Sakura's bashing often include being flatchested or ugly, so he had some reason to think he should make her model-like.  



Addy said:


> most likely a good guy



I thought he'd meddle with the Chunin exams again (where Sarada would be), but Bolt seems too young to be competing for that.



Narutossss said:


> kishi should have just replaced sakura if his readers didn't like her.



First, Sakura's fandom is as big as her hatedom. Second, are you really defending that Kishi should have forsook his original ideas for popularity's sake? I know you dislike Hinata and like Sakura, but that's no reason to be a tard.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> kishi should have just replaced sakura if his readers didn't like her.



But Kishi likes her so she stays.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> kishi should have just replaced sakura if his readers didn't like her.



kishi "fuck the readers "

gotta love it when ya stick to your guns


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> 
> He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> ...



Heard theres a long talk about his hemorroids and karin?


----------



## takL (Dec 13, 2014)

i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> I love how the reason why Kishi believed Sakura was not so popular was because of her looks and tried to make her prettier
> 
> Seriously, Kishi...
> 
> People might be shallow, but there is such a thing as a personality. You should have tried to improve that part.



>implying Sakura being flat is not the biggest insult that gets thrown at her by fanboys  


And popularity has always been shallow. Guys like Iruka, Sasori and Deidara sure have endearing personalities and deep backgrounds to come in the top 5 SJ popularity contests


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



That's why even Kishi is confused about the hate


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reliable translation takL.

Well Kishimoto succeeded in nailing Sakura's looks in her sketches for the movie, she's a beauty. The animation in the film gives them justice.

And reading it the way takL translated the Neji part it doesn't strike as if he died to make NH, he was talking about the way he died for his friends. Plus Boruto's name is a good homage to him, Good to have it in a better context now.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Kage said:


> I like that his solution to Sakura's unpopularity was attempting to make her prettier.
> 
> Come on guys look how cute she is! this totally compensates for her shit personality and lack of dimension! i can make her even cuter too! do you like her now? no?


He must be trolling. He can't be this clueless, he must be trying to cover his with come sugar. I hope so. Because if not... WTF?! You make her prettier and brutally shows the way she fails and sucks every time she does something! People hate her even more but you make her eye candy and let her loose last shreds of self-respect and dignity. I imagine Kishi is like this:





Kusanagi said:


> I love how the reason why Kishi believed Sakura was not so popular was because of her looks and tried to make her prettier
> 
> Seriously, Kishi...


In a way it's all right. She's a comic relief and willing womb for Sasuke so she must be pretty. She has no over point in the manga. Just stay pretty and fail hard, Sakura.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 13, 2014)

Kishi likes Sakura, yet for the majority of the manga's life, nobody could tell


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



Oh, easy for the standard basher mode

1-Sister figure isnt enough-better spinster
2-On the other way, her dusting books means retired  abused  housewife
3-She is abused and abandoned and probabbly not maried
4-She?s rearing  a bastard

Kishi loves trolling her hue hue hue hue


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

^is that a joke? 

with that reading comprehension Kishi could give her the most badass ending and you would still interpret it badly.

Abused housewife because she cleaned her house ?wth
__




takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



Indeed .


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

I may not like Sakura, but she got a really good life. Considered one of the best medical shinobi in the world, got the man she wanted all her life, and even has a daughter. Not to mention one of her best friends and teammate became the Hokage. She also aged really well. 

Can't exactly bitch about a life like that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



she also solos a god


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Lovely said:


> But Kishi likes her so she stays.



This. 

Also she has a pretty big fandom too.


----------



## Tenrol (Dec 13, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thanks for the reliable translation takL.
> 
> Well Kishimoto succeeded in nailing Sakura's looks in her sketches for the movie, she's a beauty. The animation in the film gives them justice.
> 
> And reading it the way takL translated the Neji part it doesn't strike as if he died to make NH, he was talking about the way he died for his friends. Plus Boruto's name is a good homage to him, Good to have it in a better context now.



what part of ''Neji died like a cupid for naruto and hinata'' strikes as if he died for his friends?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



Yes. :33



C-Moon said:


> Kishi likes Sakura, yet for the majority of the manga's life, nobody could tell



Could you tell that Kishi was irritated by Sasuke disobeying his wishes even though he features as much as Naruto? 



Corvida said:


> Oh, easy for the standard basher mode
> 
> 1-Sister figure isnt enough-better spinster
> 2-On the other way, her dusting books means retired  abused  housewife
> ...


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

In narutoverse yeah sure, in the eyes of the fanbase, clearly not. even after all the exposure she got in the manga, anime and movies, she got usurped in popularity by hinata a side character that barely appears in the series.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> she also solos a god


And surpassed Tsunade.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

^
She really did. 



takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



Yeah and she's also beautiful.


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Dec 13, 2014)

Fucking Kishimoto.

How do you fuck up a character like Sakura?

Honest question. 

Just fucking HOW?


----------



## Kage (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> He must be trolling. He can't be this clueless, he must be trying to cover his with come sugar. I hope so. Because if not... WTF?! You make her prettier and brutally shows the way she fails and sucks every time she does something! People hate her even more but you make her eye candy and let her loose last shreds of self-respect and dignity.


I think he managed to resonate with the people who actually consider Sakura a success story if only for being rewarded with her dreamboat for her years as a devoted airhead fangirl with no respect for herself.


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> In narutoverse yeah sure, in the eyes of the fanbase, clearly not. even after all the exposure she got in the manga, anime and movies, she got usurped in popularity by hinata a side character that barely appears in the series.



If you are going to count anime then hinata gets more screentime and shining moments there .


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Kage said:


> I think he managed to *resonate* with the people who actually consider Sakura a success story if only for being *rewarded *with her *dreamboat *for her years as an airhead fangirl with no respect for herself.







 Sniff sniff sniff -I scent Seto?s stench of sefinsertion. We are about to be resonated with ideal notions of romantic love.


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> And surpassed Tsunade.



lol         no


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2014)

Sure, if you want a character whose sole existence is based on parallels and pairings I guess you are satisfied with Sakura because she has both. If you wanted something outside of the box though you may want to lower your standards.

The biggest mistake Kishimoto made was to give her so much panel time when nothing of worth was achieved.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

Honestly I'd rather be Sakura and be relevant for the entirety of the manga and be unpopular than be irrelevant for most of the manga (Hinata) and be popular.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 13, 2014)

Kage said:


> I think he managed to resonate with the people who actually consider Sakura a success story if only for being rewarded with her dreamboat for her years as a devoted airhead fangirl with no respect for herself.



A bimbo end for a bimbo girl  Successful Sakura is successful.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> >implying Sakura being flat is not the biggest insult that gets thrown at her by fanboys
> 
> 
> And popularity has always been shallow. Guys like Iruka, Sasori and Deidara sure have endearing personalities and deep backgrounds to come in the top 5 SJ popularity contests



Deidara and Sasori have a more interesting personality Sakura could ever wish to have, especially Deidara. If we only go by looks Naruto would have been never the number one in popularity if the fans were that shallow, but Sasuke, Itachi or some other bishi.

Chiyo is seen as a really good female character despite being anything but pretty in her old age.

By the way Kishis plan did not work out. She is very pretty now and has even bigger boobs as a mother. Yet, her fanbase did not get that much bigger.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Salada said:


> If you are going to count anime then hinata gets more screentime and shining moments there .



I stopped watching the anime a long time ago but no way did hinata get more screentime in the anime. wherever Naruto is, so is sakura, so it's technically impossible.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> In narutoverse yeah sure, in the eyes of the fanbase, clearly not. even after all the exposure she got in the manga, anime and movies, she got usurped in popularity by hinata a side character that barely appears in the series.



Again, so? Iruka was more popular than he deserved, because ya know, yaoiz fans shipped him with Kakashi. What does this even matter? And do you think Kishi should have written them in a relationship to appease the very large fanbase?



Narutossss said:


> I stopped watching the anime a long time ago but no way did hinata get more screentime in the anime. wherever Naruto is, so is sakura, so it's technically impossible.



It may be exaggeration, but that user is right. Sakura in the anime is dislikable. They make her real petty and a flip flopper. Even as a Sakura fan, I don't really like anime!Sakura and she's quite grating at times. Like me there are many.

And they have hyped Hinata a hella lot, there are many filler episodes galore and even a movie. The anime team has said Hinata were their favourite character too. I don't think she got a better deal either, but most of her fans liked how she was portrayed there.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 13, 2014)

Kishi sure has a weird way of showing his love for Sakura and Sasuke. He's irritated by Sasuke, but still made him the most important character in the series. And he apparently likes Sakura, but kept sidelining her until the finale.

I do find it funny how Kishi wrote himself into a corner with Sakura. A huge chunk of Sakura's backlash is that she doesn't get enough development, so Kishi responds by giving her less backstory because she's not popular. If Sakura had gotten the large role that she was foreshadowed to have for years, then Sakura wouldn't have the hatebase she has now. What we should have gotten from the start was a Sakura that uses genjutsu, is more willing to stand up to Sasuke, and gets most of her powerups naturally throughout the series rather than tacked on at the very end.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Deidara and Sasori have a more interesting personality Sakura could ever wish to have, especially Deidara. If we only go by looks Naruto would have been never the number one in popularity if the fans were that shallow, but Sasuke, Itachi or some other bishi.


I loved Deidara because he was funny and had a nice design, but what personality did he have other than "my art is cool, brah" and "damn, those uchihas, i jelly". One-dimensional villain and nothing more than that.



Narutossss said:


> In narutoverse yeah sure, in the eyes of the fanbase, clearly not. even after all the exposure she got in the manga, anime and movies, she got usurped in popularity by hinata a side character that barely appears in the series.


Well, Hinata has a mellower personality, which is usually very much loved, much bigger tits, she loves the main character unconditionally and she is not that much of a threat to teh yaoi by being the female lead who hangs around the boys too much. So her popularity is explainable. You just can't hate Hinata. I mean, for what?  I've only seen salty NS fans do that. She is probably boring to some, but that's not saying much. Kishi created an almost perfect waifu.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> She really did.
> Yeah and she's also beautiful.



The problem is that she's not. Tsunade saved all Konoha, she was cut in half but survived and saved other kages, she healed Shikamaru when Sakura couldn't do it and after all of this it was good ol' Tsunade who made new arms for the boys. Sakura is ok as a medic but she demonstrates nothing more. She has no her own techniques, no sage mode, no axe... nothing. Sorry. She could surpass Tsunade in some distant future but to state this we must see something. 



Kage said:


> I think he managed to resonate with the people who actually consider Sakura a success story if only for being rewarded with her dreamboat for her years as a devoted airhead fangirl with no respect for herself.


I really can't understand him. Stay shallow, look pretty and in time I will trade you for nice girl Hinata.


----------



## cag (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, that was actually less offensive than what I thought it would be.
I don't like quite a few of Kishi's decisions, but I can't see how anyone can accuse him of being a sellout.
If anything, what he did is the opposite of selling out.


----------



## takL (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> takL there is a scene about the love letter ninja. what about it?
> 
> and the karin scene




when kish says he has to write those who arent shown in #700 like orochimaru kabuto karin to really end the story, kobayashi brings up the karin scene and says kish mustve been very frustrated to make her ability like that (=bites all over the body). 

the love letter insident took place in order to give the anime team food for their animes original story. "i myself was like 'what the hell i am writing'"


----------



## Rios (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I loved Deidara because he was funny and had a nice design, but what personality did he have other than "my art is cool, brah" and "damn, those uchihas, i jelly". One-dimensional villain and nothing more than that.



What do you not consider one dimensional then? Both dimensions you pointed out were explored through his quarrels with Sasori and his meeting with Itachi. Furthermore we have a whole other dimension regarding his interactions with Tobi, you know, your favorite. 

He is one of the more developed secondary Akatsuki and to call him one dimensional is an insult. There is a big difference between him and Kakuzu for example.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 13, 2014)

Rios said:


> What do you not consider one dimensional then? Both dimensions you pointed out were explored through his quarrels with Sasori and his meeting with Itachi. Furthermore we have a whole other dimension regarding his interactions with Tobi, you know, your favorite.
> 
> He is one of the more developed secondary Akatsuki and to call him one dimensional is an insult. There is a big difference between him and Kakuzu for example.


idk, to me he always seemed like a one-trick pony, who was saying the same shit over and over again. I was mad that when part of his back story was revealed, it was all about Itachi and not his childhood or something.

I pointed out Deidara and the rest to say that you don't have to have much of a personality to be very popular and that popularity is pretty shallow.




takL said:


> the love letter insident took place in order to give the anime team food for their animes original story. "i myself was like 'what the hell i am writing'"



wat   

preparing filler for anime in his own damn manga. awesome.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 13, 2014)

I think Kishi's referring to her looks not her character.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 13, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Honestly I'd rather be Sakura and be relevant for the entirety of the manga and be unpopular than be irrelevant for most of the manga (Hinata) and be popular.


Seeing how sakura turned out I consider it a good thing hinata wasn't the main heroine


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Seeing how sakura turned out I consider it a good thing hinata wasn't the main heroine



One page ago you were saying he should have switched them. Can you keep your trolling consistence for the sake of appearances or aren't you even trying?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Seeing how sakura turned out I consider it a good thing hinata wasn't the main heroine



What can I say. Kishi doesn't know how to write a strong female character, which really sucks considering manga with great female leads tend to be really good.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol @ at a terrorist blowing things up for fun being considered as having "personality".

Insanity=/="Personality"


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

takL said:


> when kish says he has to write those who arent shown in #700 like orochimaru kabuto karin to really end the story, kobayashi brings up the karin scene and says kish mustve been very frustrated to make her ability like that (=bites all over the body).
> 
> the love letter insident took place in order to give the anime team food for their animes original story. "i myself was like 'what the hell i am writing'"


thanks 

so i was right. it was for the anime XD

lol that scene  made hkm frustrated


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Rios said:


> Sure, if you want a character whose sole existence is based on parallels and pairings I guess you are satisfied with Sakura because she has both.* If you wanted something outside of the box though you may want to lower your standards.*
> 
> The biggest mistake Kishimoto made was to give her so much panel time when nothing of worth was achieved.


May be you're right. But we still have Jiraya, Sasori, Gaara, Ino, Shikamaru, Tsunade and many others to relate on as realistic, kinky and amazing. Sakura is one-dimensional pairing fodder and we must make our peace and move on.



Kusanagi said:


> *Deidara and Sasori have a more interesting personality Sakura could ever wish to have*, especially Deidara. If we only go by looks Naruto would have been never the number one in popularity if the fans were that shallow, but Sasuke, Itachi or some other bishi.
> 
> Chiyo is seen as a really good female character despite being anything but pretty in her old age.
> 
> *By the way Kishis plan did not work out. She is very pretty now and has even bigger boobs as a mother. Yet, her fanbase did not get that much bigger*.


Agree, both were amazing but I prefer Sasori because he's kinky as hell and his death was tragic. Deidara is mysterious, wish we could have more of him (and Iwa in whole).



ch1p said:


> Again, so? *Iruka was more popular than he deserved*, because ya know, yaoiz fans shipped him with Kakashi. What does this even matter? And do you think Kishi should have written them in a relationship to appease the very large fanbase?


Iruka is amazing, he's a dad for Naruto and he was the only one who came to him and cheered him up when Ji died. Imagine if it's not Iruka what will Naruto do in the beginning? What will he do after his teacher's death?


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> One page ago you were saying he should have switched them. Can you keep your trolling consistence for the sake of appearances or aren't you even trying?



I was about to ask him the same thing


----------



## Addy (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Seeing how sakura turned out I consider it a good thing hinata wasn't the main heroine



that is my point


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> so i was right. it was for the anime XD
> 
> lol that scene  made hkm frustrated



Not, what made him frustrated was writing Karin?s healing abilities-did I heard something about a pain in a delicate part?


----------



## Kage (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Seeing how sakura turned out I consider it a good thing hinata wasn't the main heroine



You say this as if Hinata got out unscathed.

Ultimately she was pitied and didn't have to suffer for her love on account of not being in love with a psychopath.

The price for her prize was becoming a satellite love interest.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Seeing how sakura turned out I consider it a good thing hinata wasn't the main heroine


I disagree. Hinata has background unlike Sakura, she's from powerful bloodline and Kishi would address Hyuuga and byakugan in his story. He obviously stuck with Sakura's having no other options to grow aside being pairing fodder, he couldn't introduce her parents and they weren't interesting to him. She has no other relations aside team 7, shallow friendship with Ino (destroyed for some boy) and Tsunade (ready to let her be killed for some boy).


----------



## Choco (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> I disagree. Hinata has background unlike Sakura, she's from powerful bloodline and *Kishi would address Hyuuga and byakugan in his story*. *He obviously stuck with Sakura's having no other options to grow aside being pairing fodder, he couldn't introduce her parents and they weren't interesting to him.* She has no other relations aside team 7, shallow friendship with Ino (destroyed for some boy) and Tsunade (ready to let her be killed for some boy).



Putting words in Kishi's mouth.  Regardless of who the heroine is, whether Hinata or Sakura, they would have the same fate. Hinata would be sidelined just as badly


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yea I'm not sure why people think if Hinata was the main heroine she wouldn't get shafted just as badly as Sakura was. She would, such is the fate of any female in this manga. Hopefully Sarada is the exception since she's Sasuke's daughter.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Choco said:


> Putting words in Kishi's mouth.  Regardless of who the heroine is, whether Hinata or Sakura, they would have the same fate. Hinata would be sidelined just as badly


Why is this? She's Hyuuga, I could imagine her having some relevance in last arc with Kaguya for example. And Hagoromo being not like: "Oh, my glorious Sasuke and wonderful Naruto, I'm your ancestor!. And you famous ninja Kakashi, how's your imaginary friend! And... who are you?" but telling us something about his brother, about Hyuugas and their role in all this.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I loved Deidara because he was funny and had a nice design, but what personality did he have other than "my art is cool, brah" and "damn, those uchihas, i jelly". One-dimensional villain and nothing more than that.



I was not talking about well written characters. We don't have any of that sort in this manga 

I think i would have liked Sakura better if she had a more freaky and unique side.


----------



## Kurama (Dec 13, 2014)

Yea....not getting how people are assuming Hinata would get sidelined like Sakura when she has the exact background Sakura lacks to make her highly relevant. She has her bond with Naruto, is already a distaff counterpart of Sasuke [in shadow of more talented older sibling, clan drama, etc] so they could easily bond over that and of course, she represents Hamura's line and wouldn't be overlooked by Kaguya. And the Hyuugas issues would get deeper spotlight as a good breakaway from the monotony of Chase Sasuke-Fight Akatsuki-Chase Sasuke-Fight Akatsuki that Pt2 became. A bit more internal conflict within Konoha's walls wouldve been welcome I think. And Sakura could still get sufficient training as Kurenai's apprentice and bond with Sasuke much the same way Hinata managed to bond with Naruto. Just my opinion on that issue.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 13, 2014)

You guys don't get it. Females get shafted in this manga. Hinata is no different nor would she be any different had she been the main heroine. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Salada (Dec 13, 2014)

I love hinata but hell no 

I don't want anyone replacng team 7 .it won't be the same without sakura.

They are the reason i started and kept reading the story .


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2014)

i can do without sakura i think any female could have taken her spot. the whole thing was always about naurto and sasuke. any way.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Without Sakura this manga wouldn't be the same.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Without Sakura this manga wouldn't be the same.


How so? She's irrelevant. Anyone could spread her legs for Sasuke (it doesn't take some skills) and any random medic could do his job without so much fuss.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> How so? She's irrelevant. Anyone could spread her legs for Sasuke (it doesn't take some skills)



The problem is Sasuke woudnt stick between the legs of just  anyone-Hence the incesant bitching and gnashing of teeth for five consecutive weeks-that was relevant enough to cover the  Cantabric seas with tears



> and any random medic could do his job without so much fuss.



No other medic has thr forehead for that seal, sorry. Only one and only could be a Tsunade in training


----------



## Esket (Dec 13, 2014)

So Kishi literally had Neji die to ship NaruHina.

Fuck you Kishi. 

Fuck...You


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Esket said:


> So Kishi literally had Neji die to ship NaruHina.
> 
> Fuck you Kishi.
> 
> Fuck...You



 Fuck Neji.

His chaarcter was done, he went full circle from trying to kill Hinata to dying defending her, That was more than enough.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 13, 2014)

Esket said:


> So Kishi literally had Neji die to ship NaruHina.
> 
> Fuck you Kishi.
> 
> Fuck...You



When you think about it, this makes Kishi the most hardcore NH shipper in the world. He ships NaruHina so hard he'll literally kill people to make it canon.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> The problem is Sasuke woudnt stick between the legs of just  anyone-Hence the incesant bitching and gnashing of teeth for five consecutive weeks-that was relevant enough to cover the  Cantabric seas with tears
> 
> No other medic has thr forehead for that seal, sorry. Only one and only could be a Tsunade in training


Yes, yes, we got that you're canon! Calm down, we really got it.  But looking at epilogue Sasuke could bang Anko and it would be ok because it's random as hell. And SS is still shitty with no positive development for whole second season and Sasuke was seriously trashed to even look at Sakura as a sister at least. 

So, she has especially large forehead and that's why she asspulled that seal? Ok. Anyway, that was asspull, anyone could do this just like her: randomly and with no serious impact on plot.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> i can do without sakura i think any female could have taken her spot. the whole thing was always *about naurto and sakura any way.*


That fail.


samishige said:


> How so? She's irrelevant. Anyone could spread her legs for Sasuke (it doesn't take some skills) and any random medic could do his job without so much fuss.


> Irrelevant
> Saved Naruto's life
> Helped seal Kaguya
> Prevented Naruto and Sasuke from bleeding out
> Breaks Naruto and co out of genjutsu in The Last

But stay butthurt that Karin was forgotten by both Sasuke and Kishi. 


sasusakucannon said:


> Without Sakura this manga wouldn't be the same.


Apparently Hinata's stoicism, and shyness would add to a team dynamic where three out of the four members are mostly quiet.What an exciting main cast


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Fuck Neji.
> 
> His chaarcter was done, he went full circle from trying to kill Hinata to dying defending her, That was more than enough.



Neji should've just died in Part 1 during the Sasuke retrival arc, the setup was perfect, he didn't completely attone himself but after such a long time being tormented and realizing he was looking at everything the wrong way all along it was only fair in a tragic sense that he'd get a send off by defeating a strong enemy, proving his worth to the people who considered inferior and attacked, and could die in piece knowing he did what he could. He didn't die though, and dying soon afterwards would've been odd and senseless.

Neji's point in the story was long lost, so him being used as a plot point for Naruto and Hinata/his loved ones growing closer actually made him more relevant than he had been in a while, and now that he had spent the last 2/3 years attoning himself, a send off would not be so bad, know that he's payed for his trangretions. I just wish the death sentence had been more built up and foreshadowed though... But otherwise Neji dying as one of the few points in the war arc (Piece of shit arc) that I'd say were done well, for the most part.


----------



## Kage (Dec 13, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> When you think about it, this makes Kishi the most hardcore NH shipper in the world. He ships NaruHina so hard he'll literally kill people to make it canon.



How else do people fall in love.

You need a blood sacrifice or else don't need a reason at all.

Kishi logic.


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 13, 2014)

Zef said:


> That fail.
> 
> > Irrelevant
> > Saved Naruto's life
> ...



Ino also saved Naruto's life. Guess she is relevant too! 

She's irrelevant because doesn't drive the story and could easily written out.


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess this interview wasn't that bad, much of what was said was expected.

Hell, it'll even make some NH fans jump ship.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Agreed with everyone who said Sakura can easily be replaced by anyone of the other females and be more interesting. Since she really isn't connected to anyone and has no backstory. Oh and why does she love Sasuke so much? Oh right his looks. She is one of the worst "developed" characters in the series. Maybe if she had a back story Kishi would have had more to work with. Than she would have had more development and importance to the plot.

However people always need a character to hate might as well be her.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> Yes, yes, we got that you're canon!



But that?s besides the point of the berrrinche and your tantrum, isnt it?And poor me, changing the avy specially for you.



> Calm down, we really got it.


  Now there is where you are about to lose it, prepare the antidepressants-yes, I?m breathing deeply.



> But looking at epilogue Sasuke could bang Anko and it would be ok because it's random as hell. And SS is still shitty with no positive development for whole second season and Sasuke was seriously trashed to even look at Sakura as a sister at least. [



Seee?. PWOAR, RAWR,  There, there, who has been drowning in  green vomit since Guy Fawkes day? Rant over, Maleficent?i I still  regret to tell you that Sasuke is super special to where he sticks it.  Follow the finger.oh, eidt, the mighty Uchiha finger to the forehead of fate





> So, she has especially large forehead and that's why she asspulled that seal? Ok. Anyway, that was asspull, anyone could do this just like her: randomly and with no serious impact on plot.



The seal was a given as soon as she became Tsunade disciple.if there is one thing lacking in Sakura is lack of originaliity-she had the seal, and the slug summon. She kept Messiah alive, was essential to saving the Bastard from the chimbambas and punched a goddess.

And she became more relevant than a certain used  pantyliner.:amazed


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 13, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> Agreed with everyone who said Sakura can easily be replaced by anyone of the other females and be more interesting. Since she really isn't connected to anyone and has no backstory. Oh and why does she love Sasuke so much? Oh right his looks. She is one of the worst "developed" characters in the series. Maybe if she had a back story Kishi would have had more to work with. Than she would have had more development and importance to the plot.
> 
> However people always need a character to hate might as well be her.



She loves him unconditionally because he was nice to her for like 5 moments when they were on a team for less than half a year.


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Again, so? Iruka was more popular than he deserved, because ya know, yaoiz fans shipped him with Kakashi. What does this even matter? And do you think Kishi should have written them in a relationship to appease the very large fanbase?
> 
> *It may be exaggeration, but that user is right. Sakura in the anime is dislikable. They make her real petty and a flip flopper. Even as a Sakura fan, I don't really like anime!Sakura and she's quite grating at times. Like me there are many.*
> 
> And they have hyped Hinata a hella lot, there are many filler episodes galore and even a movie. The anime team has said Hinata were their favourite character too. I don't think she got a better deal either, but most of her fans liked how she was portrayed there.



My condolences. I feel your pain. I think the  same about the *D.Gray-Man* anime, where they completely derailed Cross' character, and made him into a huge dick-moreso than the manga. I don't really watch due to that. 

And yeah, anime Sakura is a bit messed up with her violent mood swings, which don't really happen much in Shippuden. She's only hit Naruto twice hasn't she? When he 1st came back to the village, and playfully after the Pain battle. But anime Sakura hasn't let up on the abuse.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Ino also saved Naruto's life. Guess she is relevant too!
> 
> *She's irrelevant because doesn't drive the story and could easily written out*.


Yes, that's the problem. Anyone could take her place and nothing would changed to the worse. As I stated before even Hinata would have more relevance in last arc being a Hyuuga.



Cocidius said:


> Agreed with everyone who said Sakura can easily be replaced by anyone of the other females and be more interesting. *Since she really isn't connected to anyone and has no backstory.* Oh and why does she love Sasuke so much? Oh right his looks. She is one of the worst "developed" characters in the series. Maybe if she had a back story Kishi would have had more to work with. Than she would have had more development and importance to the plot.
> 
> However people always need a character to hate might as well be her.


Her only connection is being Sasuke's fangirl. Her ultimate goal and her purpose in life to end up his wife. That doesn't sound like kunoichi for me. She has no parents, no bonds, no nindo, no views on shinobi's system, no techniques of her own, no single ninjutsu or new stance during whole manga. Of course, she can be replaced with any other random fangirl or random medic.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Ino also saved Naruto's life. Guess she is relevant too!



> Scan of Ino, Temari, TenTen, Hinata saving a Jinchūriki who just had their Bijuu ripped out.

> Scan of Ino, Temari, TenTen, Hinata having the physical capabilities to punch a horn off the progenitor of chakra. 

> Scan of Ino, Temari, TenTen, Hinata showing genjutsu breaking feats.

No scans? Then GTFO. 

Konohamaru defeated a Pein body. 
His relevance> The females I listed above bar Hinata (Despite her getting shat on by Tendo)



> She's irrelevant because doesn't drive the story and could easily written out.



Only Naruto and Sasuke drive this story  That doesn't make the rest of the cast irrelevant.  

Unless you're saying Iruka can replace Kakashi. 
Or Kabuto replacing Oro.
Or Mei taking Tsunade 's role.
Or Sai, Sasuke's


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> Her only connection is being Sasuke's fangirl.
> 
> [



And Naruto?s _false_ love interest thus creating the part one dynamic of the plot.




> [/Her ultimate goal and her purpose in life to end up his wife.




Nope-she swore and vowed at the beginning of part 2 she would helpt to save them this time, and she finally did.



> That doesn't sound like kunoichi for me.



Best  medic nin with  Tsunade at the time of the Last



> She has no parents, no bonds, no nindo, no views on shinobi's system, no techniques of her own, no single ninjutsu or new stance during whole manga. Of course, she can be replaced with any other random fangirl or random medic.



No random medic would had been accepted by Tsunade to inherit her techniques-not even Shizune reached her level at the end of part 2.Her speciality was chakra control, and thr spirit her own.And hey, perhaps she could havd been replaced by any fangirl,,,,in the opini?n if the fangirl but the finger says otherwise.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

Zero Requiem, your petty little negs only emphasize the amount of salt in your system. Stay irate.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

SS negs everyone who disagree again. Oh, how shallow...


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

SK bashing Sakura  because she isn't terrible like Karin. Shallow indeed.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Dec 13, 2014)

What was the "secret" behind Neji's death? Was it anything interesting or was it what we suspected all along (dying for the ship)?


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Kishimoto should have stuck to his guns at the beginning and never created Sakura. 

Sasuke stays though.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 13, 2014)

No take him out too please


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> SS negs everyone who disagree again. Oh, how shallow...





 Not that you refrained your salty hand. my dear. 






Raniero said:


> Kishimoto should have stuck to his guns at the beginning and never created Sakura.
> 
> Sasuke stays though.



Bollocks. They were created in t?ndem an by the same mandate.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> No take him out too please


But those eyes...



Corvida said:


> Bollocks. They were created in t?ndem an by the same mandate.


A rival was needed, especially for a shonen. 

Whatever the hell Sakura was was not.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> What was the "secret" behind Neji's death? Was it anything interesting or was it what we suspected all along (dying for the ship)?



Wasn't one, it was just a headliner to get us super interested when we all knew from the start that's what he died for.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> And Naruto?s _false_ love interest thus creating the part one dynamic of the plot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's be honest. Any other rookie girl could have done the same thing. However all the others had their own way of fighting by this time. She still needed to get the basics of having a style. Wouldn't that be late blooming? She still hasn't passed Tsunade by the end. smh

*Also if you really think about it Sakura's like a fodder ninja that got spotlight(mmm this could be it's own thread)
*


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Raniero said:


> But those eyes...
> 
> 
> A rival was needed, especially for a shonen.
> ...



 You perfectly know what Sakura was for.And there she stayed.And like hell she wasnt needed-like May rains-
those two in t?ndem are the only thing able to keep this alive more than a month after the manga?s ending.



Cocidius said:


> Let's be honest. Any other rookie girl could have done the same thing.


 
Being Naruto?s false interest? Nope, she was specifically designed to be that way.

.



> [However all the others had their own way of fighting by this time.



And Sakura had hers-As if Kiba, Shino, Ino or even author darling  Shika were the most original, ninjas on earth, with their clan justsus



> She still needed to get the basics of having a style. Wouldn't that be late blooming? She still hasn't passed Tsunade by the end. smh




But was on her way of doing it, at 17 and according to Tsuna own granddad. Such late blooming.



> *Also if you really think about it Sakura's like a fodder ninja that got spotlight(mmm this could be it's own thread)
> *



Have you seen a real fodder ninja in part 2?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 13, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Wasn't one, it was just a headliner to get us super interested when we all knew from the start that's what he died for.




What a pathetic reason for Neji to die.


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 13, 2014)

Zef said:


> > Scan of Ino, Temari, TenTen, Hinata saving a Jinchūriki who just had their Bijuu ripped out. *Anyone of those girls can learn to perform CPR.*
> 
> > Scan of Ino, Temari, TenTen, Hinata having the physical capabilities to punch a horn off the progenitor of chakra. *Sakura doesn't really have super strength. She just releases chakra from her fist on contact. Anyone with good chakra control like a Hyuuga can learn to do that.*
> 
> ...



My point was that even side characters get moments like those.

By "drive" I mean add something to the plot.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

If Kishi hadn't created Sakura the red herring that is NS wouldn't have existed.Pairings keep people reading. 

As for Sasuke....the popularity poles speak for itself. Part 1 ended with Sasuke being more popular than Naruto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

Reiji said:


> What a pathetic reason for Neji to die.





We've lost a hero, but may his story live on in our hearts ...cause, I mean, that's apparently where he is now.

In our hearts.

And stuff.



No srsly RIP Neji. Team Gai won't be the same.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 13, 2014)

If Neji did not die, what is he going to do anyway? 
stay in the sideline for the rest of the manga?

The only thing Kishi gave to him was the fight at the very start of part 2, and even then, he got fodderized
by Kisame's clone's clone. lol

other than that he did absolutly nothing until he died. So really I don't think it matters much even before obito killed him he was already dead in another way. 

Or that's how I see it at least...


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> You perfectly know what Sakura was for.And there she stayed.


You won't be upset if I say "pairing fodder" will you? 



> And like hell she wasnt needed-like May rains-


What place did her teenage angst desperate love boo-hoo tear jerker shit have in a battle shonen aimed at teenage boys? 



> those two in t?ndem are the only thing able to keep this alive more than a month after the manga?s ending.


Most people don't read Naruto only for pairings. Certainly not for _Sakura._

If that is the case though, it's only because Kishimoto unfortunately appealed to that part of the fanbase. It's actually kinda sad that pairings is all people want to talk about after the manga ended.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 13, 2014)

Zef said:


> SK bashing Sakura  because she isn't terrible like Karin. Shallow indeed.



Kishi showing how fanboy of Sakura he is in other hand with Karin ... hemorrhoids. 

Forever laughing. .


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Zef said:


> If Kishi hadn't created Sakura the red herring that is NS wouldn't have existed.Pairings keep people reading.


Pairings aren't needed to keep readers interested. Look at One Piece, Dragon Ball, or most high selling manga.



> As for Sasuke....the popularity poles speak for itself. Part 1 ended with Sasuke being more popular than Naruto.


Sasuke is pretty legit when he isn't being a crybaby, which is why I said he stays


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Darkhope said:


> What's wrong with saying Kishi likes _both_ of them? I wasn't comparing her to Sakura. That was a general statement. I didn't look through the whole thread to see what people said; I made my own comment.



I never said it was bad for Kishi to like both. I did take offence at the people implying otherwise, which included people you quoted.



> Kishimoto made her whole being in the beginning irritating, not just her speech or breasts. Almost everything about her was "annoying". With that, you can expect a character to not be as popular as some others. I'm sure Kishi's hope was to have people change their minds with her development, but some never did. He can only say he tried his best. And again, I think it's a good thing he didn't give in to popularity. He also had to put up with negative opinions his assistants and editor had on her from as early as he designed her (said by him in volume 3), and those didn't put a dent on his plans for her character.



I owe volume 3. Kishi never said he made Sakura irritating there.  Kishi did say he designed her to be slightly irritating (yet he said he was very fond of her) on the first artbook. Slightly is not synonym with her whole being irritating or that almost everyhting about her was annoying, so you're exaggerating.

And like I said, Kishi designed Naruto to be irritating as well and in that case, he said that he wanted people to be peeved by him. The main character, whom he has admitted that he put another character in the background so he'd be more popular. Even if he made them irritating, his intent was to make them interesting (he said this about Naruto), not to make them disliked, so you have no point about bringing them beign irritating. Like I also told you, Kishi said the idea for Hinata's design was a character with big breasts, yet we both know there's more to her than that. You have no reason to be so focused on a design point such as this.

Regarding Kishi's staff, there was never any indication they didn't like her. The only staff members that have been linked to Sakura have been the one who advised him to create Sasuke and Sakura, the one who helped him write 181, and that one on twitter who got really upset at Sakura hate. So I have no idea where are you getting that there staff members dislike Sakura. Studio Pierrot aren't Kishi's assistants.



Corvida said:


> His character was done, he went full circle from trying to kill Hinata to dying defending her, That was more than enough.



I liked this. I just wish he hadn't died while doing it.



Silver Fang said:


> My condolences. I feel your pain. I think the  same about the *D.Gray-Man* anime, where they completely derailed Cross' character, and made him into a huge dick-moreso than the manga. I don't really watch due to that.
> 
> And yeah, anime Sakura is a bit messed up with her violent mood swings, which don't really happen much in Shippuden. She's only hit Naruto twice hasn't she? When he 1st came back to the village, and playfully after the Pain battle. But anime Sakura hasn't let up on the abuse.



Oh boy, you just reminded me of another adaptation I dislike. 

Even so, either will never beat my utter dislike for one spinoff adaptation of my favourite character of all time, Sonic (yeah, child nostalgia). I love the game character (and a few of his adatptations too), so much its still my favourite gaming franchise after all the bulshit, and yet I completely and utterly loath Archie!Sonic from the american comics. The hate cannot be contained. I want to wrangle that little piece of shit.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> If Neji did not die, what is he going to do anyway?
> stay in the sideline for the rest of the manga?
> 
> The only thing Kishi gave to him was the fight at the very start of part 2, and even then, he got fodderized
> ...




It's so sad, that I can't even deny this. Neji was so cool, Number 1 Rookie, Lee's eternal rival and the first of the Konoha's 11, who became a Jounin. And see what happened to him? He died for a fucking pairing. A PAIRING - the most irrelevant matter in this manga, at least in my honest opinion.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

@Zero Requiem

"Anyone can do ____" argument

Thing is...not just "anyone" did those, Sakura did.

Anyone can be a police officer. 
Anyone can be a politician
Anyone can be a doctor

Just because someone has the potential to do something doesn't make them relevant if they can't actually do it.

Fact is, Sakura can do the things I listed. So could every other character Kishi created if he felt like doing so.But he didn't choose another character. 
These "could've" arguments don't work since every characters role can be interchangeable if the author started from scratch.

If Kishi was on drugs he could put Akamaru in an orange jumpsuit and make him the main character.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Raniero said:


> You won't be upset if I say "pairing fodder" will you?



The  only upset people left after Guy Fawkes day have a very different denomination of origin. Go ahead- For  Kishi and the edotors, she was a plot motivator.



> What place did her teenage angst desperate love boo-hoo tear jerker shit have in a battle shonen aimed at teenage boys?



But you are answering yourself, nunursus-completing the Messiah  circle  motivations. Havent you realized how Kishi adores drama and tears?



> [
> Most people don't read Naruto o*nly for pairings*. Certainly not for _Sakura._
> 
> If that is the case though, it's only because Kishimoto unfortunately appealed to that part of the fanbase. I*t's actually kinda sad that pairings is all people want to talk about after the manga ended.*





Dont you notice the sweet contradiction in what you?re saying?

Dont youy hear the internet roar, the yellings, the internet pages defacings, the collective hysteria of  a certain western fanbase  against Kishi .... daring to call Naruto a scumbag and a disappointment  just  because  he saved the world, and the Evilemofagstard, but.......
he didnt got t_he girl?_.just becasue unfortunately pairngs is ALL THAT PEOPLE WANT TO TALK ABOUT THE MANGA?

Pairings are serious business. Very.

And Sakura was always the key. If She yielded, all the pairing castle woulf fall down.

She didnt-and look at what happened.-that?s the power of a pairing fodder.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Being Naruto?s false interest? Nope, she was specifically designed to be that way.



Yes or any other fodder girl.






Corvida said:


> And Sakura had hers-As if Kiba, Shino, Ino or even author darling  Shika were the most original, ninjas on earth, with their clan justsus



That was my point. She didn't have one or anything special about her. There is nothing distinct about Sakura. If you can point one out I'll listen.






Corvida said:


> But was on her way of doing it, at 17 and according to Tsuna own granddad. Such late blooming


.

Another thing about this is she never made the style her own. Honestly think about it? Everyone else adapted to a style, but came up with their own variation. 




Corvida said:


> Have you seen a real fodder ninja in part 2?



This you have a point, but she could have and it's be fine and dandy. just like Nenji.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> The  only upset people left after Guy Fawkes day have a very different denomination of origin. Go ahead- For  Kishi and the edotors, she was a plot motivator.


Take away Sakura and make a few modifications and the plot really wouldn't have been that much different. Sasuke would have still left the village. Naruto would have still chased him 80% of the manga. The Obito and Madara shit would have still went down. Etc. 



> But you are answering yourself, nunursus-completing the Messiah  circle  motivations.


Nah, you avoided my question. Sakura's entire character had no real value to the manga.  



> Havent you realized how Kishi adores drama and tears?


Naruto wasn't the right manga to do it. 



> Dont you notice the sweet contradiction in what you?re saying?
> 
> Dont youy hear the internet roar, the yellings, the internet pages defacings, the collective hysteria of  a certain western fanbase  against Kishi .... daring to call Naruto a scumbag and a disappointment  just  because  he saved the world, and the Evilemofagstard, but.......
> he didnt got t_he girl?_.just becasue unfortunately pairngs is ALL THAT PEOPLE WANT TO TALK ABOUT THE MANGA?
> ...


Because the pairing fandom are vocal. To an insane degree. Everybody else just shakes their heads and laughs at them in the background. All that drama in the pairing fandoms isn't a good thing. All of it would never have happened if Sakura never existed.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 13, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Because the pairing fandom are vocal. To an insane degree. Everybody else just shakes their heads and laughs at them in the background. All that drama in the pairing fandoms isn't a good thing. All of it would never have happened if Sakura never existed.




The eyes of love are blind. In any way you can think of.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> Yes or any other fodder girl.


Then you are equating girls with fodder, which in Kishi?s mind is not very far from the truth. But no, not anything with vag would do, sorry.She had to be...colourful enough, and that was mandated, too.




> [
> That was my point. She didn't have one or anything special about her. There is nothing distinct about Sakura. If you can point one out I'll listen.



The mere fact that she doesnt come from a ninja clan with inherited family jutsus and convinced a legendary sannin to be her teacher, and had talent enough to become like her. What groundbreaking difference Shika, Ino, ShIno and Kiba make  respectt to their dads and mom?

.


> Another thing about this is she never made the style her own. Honestly think about it? Every one else adapted to a style, but came up with their own variation.
> [



Do you think so? I see  all the ninja clans predictable as leches, variations or not-lets see if the intervillage  mixing add something.



> This you have a point, but she could have and it's be fine and dandy. just like Nenji.


Nenji wastna a fodder-he got fodderized, Even in a worse way Sakura ever was in danger of becoming.








Raniero said:


> Take away Sakura and make a few modifications and the plot really wouldn't have been that much different. Sasuke would have still left the village. Naruto would have still chased him 80% of the manga. The Obito and Madara shit would have still went down. Etc


. 

The genera, bare,l one line resume of the plot. The dynamics would have changed completely.



> Nah, you avoided my question. Sakura's entire character had no real value to the manga.



Hell yes, one very precise that simple will makes us go in circles and give you lexatin



> Naruto wasn't the right manga to do it.



Are you Kishi? The man loves drama more than the town?s fool a  stick.



> [
> Because the pairing fandom are vocal. To an insane degree. Everybody else just shakes their heads and laughs at them in the background. All that drama in the pairing fandoms isn't a good thing. *All of it would never have happened if Sakura never existed*.



Ah?-there you have the answer to all your questions, your pains and your complainings-Sakura was there to torment you with the romantic subplot that have made peole insane-but really insane with rage-and the pairings fandoms are not only vocal-thye are numerous and  they are movers. What is happening with Naruto, is a proof. Why do you think SP decided to go all love story?
The insane degree only show the insane amount of people that was reading this as _loser gets girl story.
_

Only which girl was to be determined, hence the earthquake.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Take away Sakura and make a few modifications and the plot really wouldn't have been that much different. Sasuke would have still left the village. Naruto would have still chased him 80% of the manga. The Obito and Madara shit would have still went down. Etc.



So true hence why she's disposable/fodder.


----------



## Mikasa Morano (Dec 13, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Only because it was mentioned that SS was an after thought. The last chapter is a clear indication that it isn't, which is why I brought it up.



Well...since he gave them a kid solely for part 3, he had to throw in a POSITIVE INTERACTION between them since there had been NONE in ALL of part 2.....

.....if Kishi wasn't doing a part 3, I predict he would've only made NaruHina canon....we saw interviews with him from years ago where he said he'd only make one couple canon (which I think was NaruHina bc first off, Naruto is the MC and secondly, Hinata was conceived to be his love interest in the EARLIEST stages of the story....google it.....you'll find concept art of Hinata in a sun dress and she was originally intended to work at the ramen shop)....

...so yea...SasuSaku is absolutely an afterthought. Kishi would've left them open ended if not for part 3....

Bookmark this post for when Kishi starts giving interviews on part 3 and discusses Sarada and SasuSaku in more detail...I fully expect to be proven right if he's as candid in those interviews as he has been in the last few he has given.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Then you are equating girls with fodder, which in Kishi?s mind is not very far from the truth. But no, not anything with vag would do, sorry.She had to be...colourful enough, and that was mandated, too.


True. It's unfortunate the females get shit. It would have been awesome for one female to be badass and lived. Konan my you rest in peace. 






Corvida said:


> The mere fact that she doesnt come from a ninja clan with inherited family jutsus and convinced a legendary sannin to be her teacher, and had talent enough to become like her. What groundbreaking difference Shika, Ino, ShIno and Kiba make  respectt to their dads and mom?



You do know she would have never been her apprentice if not for Naruto? hence why anyone who was his friend could of been her apprentice. Ch 236 speaks for it's self. 




Corvida said:


> Do you think so? I see  all the ninja clans predictable as leches, variations or not-lets see if the intervillage  mixing add something.


I see it as tradition and something worth passing on each generation.




Corvida said:


> Nenji wastna a fodder-he got fodderized, Even in a worse way Sakura ever was in danger of becoming.


Agreed


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> The genera, bare,l one line resume of the plot. The dynamics would have changed completely.


It really wouldn't have made much of an impact on the plot as a whole. Any character dynamics involving Sakura have been relatively shallow and forgettable to me. 



> Hell yes, one very precise that simple will makes us go in circles and give you lexatin


huh? lol 



> Are you Kishi? The man loves drama more than the town?s fool a  stick.


And I'll criticize him for poorly written drama. The romance has generally been poisonous to the manga. What's crazy is that he admitted to being shit at romance and female characters, but tries to play around with it anyway.



> Ah?-there you have the answer to all your questions, your pains and your complainings-Sakura was there to torment you with the romantic subplot that have made peole insane-but really insane with rage-and the pairings fandoms are not only vocal-thye are numerous and  they are movers. What is happening with Naruto, is a proof. Why do you think SP decided to go all love story?
> The insane degree only show the insane amount of people that was reading this as _loser gets girl story.
> _
> 
> Only which girl was to be determined, hence the earthquake.


Why are you acting like any of this is a good thing?

And my main problem with Sakura isn't her role in romance. It's her entire character.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 13, 2014)

> [/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > No-she was her apprentice to improve herself-as she herself was the one to comvince Tsunade, who saw ssomething of her young self in Sakura?s determination in saving Sasuke and helping Naruto-as comparing with his losing Dan and Nawaki.
> 
> 
> That was my point no matter how you cut it. If it wasn't her being a friend of Naruto she would have never taken her. If all it had to be was improve yourself anyone could have been her apprentice, So that also proves the point of Sakura could have been any fodder ninja, but she's the fodder that got spotlight. There is really nothing in the manga that makes her necessary.


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

The delusions continues. 



Mikasa Morano said:


> Well...since he gave them a kid solely for part 3,


Assumptions 



> he had to throw in a POSITIVE INTERACTION between them since there had been NONE in ALL of part 2.....


Incorrect. Read the entire War Arc again please. Start at chapter 685 then read backwards. 



> .....if Kishi wasn't doing a part 3, I predict he would've only made NaruHina canon....


Kishi, who relegated the development of NH to a movie would have only made it canon?



> I saw interviews


Fake ones no doubt


> from years ago where he said he'd only make one couple canon (which I think was NaruHina bc first off, Naruto is the MC and secondly, Hinata was conceived to be his love interest in the EARLIEST stages of the story....google it.....you'll find concept art of Hinata in a sun dress and she was originally intended to work at the ramen shop)....


More assumptions



> ...so yea...SasuSaku is absolutely an afterthought.


Yet both Sasuke and Sakura are the only two out of the other pairings to have any interaction before the epilogue. 



> Kishi would've left them open ended if not for part 3....


Assumptions



> Bookmark this post for when Kishi starts giving interviews on part 3 and discusses Sarada and SasuSaku in more detail...


Kishi already said the reason Sakura didn't end up with Naruto is because she has always been about Sasuke. Your theory is dumb


> I fully expect to be proven right if he's as candid in those interviews as he has been in the last few he has given.



I hope there are SS moments in Part 3. I'll thoroughly enjoy the cringing  and saltiness that comes from this fandom.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Was Sakura always planned to be the main female? I thought Hinata was Kishi's original idea and that Sakura was only there by the creator to make a love triangle happen. Well either way, Sakura is one of the worst characters in fiction. She added absolutely zero entertainment factor to the story and she completely failed in her role. She was supposed to be likable, she was the most hatable, she was supposed to be sympathetic, she wasn't, her undying love for Sasuke was supposed to be noble, it made most people sick and left most confused. Kishi should have replaced her. There are no good Sakura moments in the story.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 13, 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread. Did Kishimoto actually state that he liked Sakura, or did he just say he was troubled by the backlash over her character?



Hussain said:


> If Neji did not die, what is he going to do anyway?
> stay in the sideline for the rest of the manga?
> 
> The only thing Kishi gave to him was the fight at the very start of part 2, and even then, he got fodderized
> ...



Literally dying for a ship is pretty much a slap in the face. Now, it would be a different story if Neji died to just develop Hinata as a singular character, to strengthen her resolve, and there was an overarching arc about the Hyuuga to follow, but that was not the case. Neji died to bring Naruto and Hinata closer, but that was unneeded. All Kishimoto needed to do was follow up on the confession in front of Pain.

Beyond that , yeah, Neji was hardly used in Part 2. If he was going to die anyway, he really did have a great "death" scene after his fight with Kidomaru.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

Corvida said:


> And seeing how people responded-do you think he was unwise in adding, the old fox it?Blood has been metaforically spilled and demanded.


Yes. 



> Because is story telling tactic old as dirt-for leches sake, When Ivanhoe was published people got so pissed that the Hero got with boring Rowena insteasd of Rebecca the jewess that the very William Thackeray-a grown respected  illustrious- wrote a fanfiction solving the ending.


Doesn't change the fact that it's all a pile of shit. 



			
				Zef said:
			
		

> More assumptions


True, actually. Hinata being Naruto's love interest was something he had planned before the creation of Sakura and Sasuke, who he was more or less forced to create. 



> Yet both Sasuke and Sakura are the only two out of the other pairings to have any interaction before the epilogue.


NaruHina had an entire canon movie on the way at that point.  (Arguing that giving the pairing its moment in a full length canon movie that was planned two or so years in advance as something negative is laughable by the way) 

Seeing as SasuSaku got shit in the movie and that all the interactions through all of part 2 were mostly negative (on Sasuke's side in particular),  it was almost as though Kishimoto threw that fandom a bone with the forehead poke. It doesn't help that he still hasn't shown how they became a thing.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Seeing as SasuSaku got shit in the movie and that all the interactions through all of part 2 were mostly negative (on Sasuke's side in particular),  *it was almost as though Kishimoto threw that fandom a bone with the forehead poke*. It doesn't help that he still hasn't shown how they became a thing.


Sadly but it looks like SS riding on NH coat tails. I can understand and support NH or any other pairing aside SS because none was as poisonous and horrible as tru lub. May be in spin-off Kishi will resolve some issues with SS but I doubt it. It's too damaged to be repaired at this point. Not after 693 chapter or Sasuke simply leaving in 699. I think he will avoid it at all costs because of his soft spot for Uchiha.



Corvida said:


> That was my point no matter how you cut it. If it wasn't her being a friend of Naruto she would have never taken her. If all it had to be was improve yourself anyone could have been her apprentice, *So that also proves the point of Sakura could have been any fodder ninja, but she's the fodder that got spotlight.* There is really nothing in the manga that makes her necessary.


One lucky fodder and that's all we know about her in the end. Our main heroine! 
She was lucky enough to end up in one team with her silly crush, to meet with Hokage who obviously wouldn't look for some random genin for an apprentice, to fight along granny Chiyo or Sasori would make a puppet of her since the very beginning of fight, to be saved constantly by her team members, to asspull byakugo for paralulz, to end up fighting with Kaguya, to be delivered by Kakashi just on the right spot for this final blow and last but not least she got her silly crush with doing nothing but crying because she end up in the same team. That's the story of Sakura's life of lucky fodder ninja. As I said anyone could be in her place, she has nothing but pairing relations and paralulz in her stash. 

I still vote for Hinata as main heroine anytime and TenTen for Tsunade's apprentice because she was the one who deserved, who wanted to be like Tsunade unlike Sakura who wanted only Sasuke's D.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm glad everyone can agree that Sakura is by definition one of the worst things in this series, in a pool of bad plot twists and horrible cliches she ranks highest 

Even though it turned into a Hinata wanking fest(who isn't much better at all), that's still better than the fail that is Sakura


----------



## Zef (Dec 13, 2014)

Lel, samishige acting like they care about well written females. 

There are a lot of posers in this thread trying to cover up the real reason they dislike Sakura.


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm glad everyone can agree that Sakura is by definition one of the worst things in this series, in a pool of bad plot twists and horrible cliches she ranks highest
> 
> *Even though it turned into a Hinata wanking fest(who isn't much better at all), that's still better than the fail that is Sakura*


I can't call myself Hinata fan but she has some backstory and relations in manga aside Naruto-kun. I would like to read some Hyuuga lore instead of constant wailing and failing.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Zef said:


> Lel, samishige acting like they care about well written females.
> 
> There are a lot of posers in this thread trying to cover up the real reason they dislike Sakura.



What's the real reason? BTW I would while SS got interaction. NH got a panel and a movie;-)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> I can't call myself Hinata fan but she has some backstory and relations in manga aside Naruto-kun. I would like to read some Hyuuga lore instead of constant wailing and failing.



Backstory sure, relations sure. But the character itself? Total non entity unfortunately. Which is a shame cause she had major potential for growth just like Sakura right at the beginning. You expect Kishi to be setting up a growth story hence why she was written so horribly in part 1, only to have her regress to that for the rest of the series after a promising part 2 start, and then nonsensically get applauded for it by Kakashi of all people when talking about the gang's supposed achievements since the beginning. 

"Such a kind girl, loving someone who tried to kill you"  that's the epitome of Sakura's growth over 15 years. I'm not even the one making it about pairings unfortunately, when he's the one who says it like its some great thing. Not "Sakura you sure grew as a warrior and medic." "Sakura you sure became a mentally strong individual capable of focusing under pressure." "Sakura for being a person with no special background you sure went far to becoming a true successor to Tsunade". 



Zef said:


> Lel, samishige acting like they care about well written females.
> 
> There are a lot of posers in this thread trying to cover up the real reason they dislike Sakura.



That's unfortunately all the comebacks defenders of this kind of writing have  "Kishimoto validated my investment in his horrible writing."


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Backstory sure, relations sure. But the character itself? Total non entity unfortunately. Which is a shame cause she had major potential for growth just like Sakura right at the beginning. You expect Kishi to be setting up a growth story hence why she was written so horribly in part 1, only to have her regress to that for the rest of the series after a promising part 2 start, and then nonsensically get applauded for it by Kakashi of all people when talking about the gang's supposed achievements since the beginning.
> 
> "Such a kind girl, loving someone who tried to kill you"  that's the epitome of Sakura's growth over 15 years. I'm not even the one making it about pairings unfortunately, when he's the one who says it like its some great thing.
> 
> ...



Aaaaand I am 24'd, damn it


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Backstory sure, relations sure. But the character itself? Total non entity unfortunately. *Which is a shame cause she had major potential for growth just like Sakura right at the beginning. You expect Kishi to be setting up a growth story hence why she was written so horribly in part 1, only to have her regress to that for the rest of the series after a promising part 2 start, and then nonsensically get applauded for it by Kakashi of all people when talking about the gang's supposed achievements since the beginning.
> 
> "Such a kind girl, loving someone who tried to kill you"  that's the epitome of Sakura's growth over 15 years. I'm not even the one making it about pairings unfortunately, when he's the one who says it like its some great thing. Not "Sakura you sure grew as a warrior and medic." "Sakura you sure became a mentally strong individual capable of focusing under pressure." "Sakura for being a person with no special background you sure went far to becoming a true successor to Tsunade".
> 
> *That's unfortunately all the comebacks defenders of this kind of writing have  "Kishimoto validated my investment in his horrible writing."*


I totally understand you but in my opinion character with close relation to strongest living clan in Konoha and powerful bloodline would be ten times better for the plot. Sakura supposed to represent normal girl who gained everything by her own hardwork but we all know Kishi failed to portrait her like this. She's a failed kunoichi with asspulls and pretty face. If everyone so sure Hinata will end up the same, why can't we have some more information about Hyuuga and wailing-failing instead of only wailing-failing. My problem with Sakura is that I love Naruto's setting and appreciate every detail mangaka grants us but when it comes to main heroine... she has nothing to show and nothing to talk about but Sasuke-kun and how stronk how powerful she got since the last fail. 

The thing I like about SStans the most they will neg you and talk rude with you if they have nothing to say. Like this time: I wrote about Sakura's lucky fodder ninja life and got this in response. They can't defend their Queen and their ship so...


----------



## ch1p (Dec 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm glad *everyone* can agree that Sakura is by definition one of the worst things in this series, in a pool of bad plot twists and horrible cliches she ranks highest



You should read again, then. 



Zef said:


> Lel, samishige acting like they care about well written females.
> 
> There are a lot of posers in this thread trying to cover up the real reason they dislike Sakura.



Ahah! 



samishige said:


> love Naruto's setting and *appreciate every detail mangaka grants us* but when it comes to main heroine...



Really? You have no problems with the story but Sakura? Pftt, what a joke.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 13, 2014)

samishige said:


> Sadly but it looks like SS riding on NH coat tails. I can understand and support NH or any other pairing aside SS because none was as poisonous and horrible as tru lub. May be in spin-off Kishi will resolve some issues with SS but I doubt it. It's too damaged to be repaired at this point. Not after 693 chapter or Sasuke simply leaving in 699. I think he will avoid it at all costs because of his soft spot for Uchiha.


I actually don't mind that SasuSaku happened (I even saw it coming) because I never invested in or really cared about Sakura's feelings for Sasuke (my main problem with Sakura is her disappointing development, characterization, and role in the manga). They got together? Okay, fine, whatever. I like Sarada well enough. But I just find it funny how people treat it like it's the most important or best developed relationship in the manga.

Though I might be contradicting myself since most of her character is based around her feelings for Sasuke


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 13, 2014)

Part of the problem is that there are several literary devices and non-universal features of literature that some folks brandish about with a minimum of appreciation and understanding, cutting away until a very simple pattern or rule emerges, one underlying every story, and of course that pattern or rule is *SUPER* *SUPER* important

It's annoying and totally arbitrary


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 13, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Backstory sure, relations sure. But the character itself? Total non entity unfortunately. Which is a shame cause she had major potential for growth just like Sakura right at the beginning. You expect Kishi to be setting up a growth story hence why she was written so horribly in part 1, only to have her regress to that for the rest of the series after a promising part 2 start, and then nonsensically get applauded for it by Kakashi of all people when talking about the gang's supposed achievements since the beginning.
> 
> "Such a kind girl, loving someone who tried to kill you"  that's the epitome of Sakura's growth over 15 years. I'm not even the one making it about pairings unfortunately, when he's the one who says it like its some great thing. Not "Sakura you sure grew as a warrior and medic." "Sakura you sure became a mentally strong individual capable of focusing under pressure." "Sakura for being a person with no special background you sure went far to becoming a true successor to Tsunade".
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think you're a fan( unless you're the other #FAN) of NH or Hinata even if you claim to be(yes that means not calling out your favs, which you seem to do on a regular). From the few post I've read of your's I think you're a Trojan.  
*#Trojan*


----------



## samishige (Dec 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Really? You have no problems with the story but Sakura? Pftt, what a joke.


Why do you think so? Because I'm on topic in this thread?  Do you want to talk about Uzushio destruction, Oto's way of living, Suna's financial issues or Uchiha's coup? I don't think so.



Raniero said:


> I actually don't mind that SasuSaku happened (I even saw it coming) because I never invested in or really cared about Sakura's feelings for Sasuke (my main problem with Sakura is her disappointing development, characterization, and role in the manga). They got together? Okay, fine, whatever.* I like Sarada well enough. But I just find it funny how people treat it like it's the most important or best developed relationship in the manga.
> *
> Though I might be contradicting myself since most of her character is based around her feelings for Sasuke


I have issues with SS obviously because it's and the T7 "bonds" trashed Sasuke's character. I can see how Kishi never intended for Sasuke to stay in Konoha because he ran away as soon as he can, he has no place in Konoha anymore, no home and no family. Yet it was forced he loved T7 as a family and somehow forced he must be loving Sakura. And that's after whole war arc and last battle with him casually letting them to die.  
I'm a simple reader, I don't want to look underneath the underneath. I want read manga without constant facepalming and see some logic in it.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know why, but I feel like there really should be much more than that in the interview. O_O
an entire hour was for those 10 points? O_O


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> What's the real reason? BTW I would while SS got interaction. NH got a panel and a movie;-)


In samishige' s case, or in general? 

Let's just say there are double standards that apply to Sakura, and not other females. 
ch1p pointed out for example, the fact Sakura is mocked for being a housewife in the epilogue. 
Yet the other female housewives (Temari, Ino, Hinata, etc) don't get the same criticism. There are several causes for this hypocritical dislike of Sakura. Obvious ones such as pairing butthurt. Misogynistic assholes who hate for the sake of hating, and those who legitimately feel she's failed as a heroine. 

The posers I refer to are those using other people's reasoning to cover their nonsensical hate.


Inuhanyou said:


> That's unfortunately all the comebacks defenders of this kind of writing have  "Kishimoto validated my investment in his horrible writing."



My investment was Sasuke, and I was quite pleased how Kishi wrapped up writing his character.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, so I had to waddle through s dozen pages just to find the few posts about what I was really curious about (the reason for Neji's death... which was sadly what everyone and their dog guessed). But anyway, to save future readers here some sifting, here are the relevant posts so far: @_@


Hussain said:


> Saw in this in Narutobase
> 
> 
> > 1.When Kishimoto first created Naruto he was inspired by a roadside ramen stall, he wanted to write about a youth eating ramen. his theme is considered questionable, bujt in the end it still became serialized while under doubts.
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> I have a reddit thread up, trying to summarize what I can hear. It's roughly the same as the baidu post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care. He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> 
> Neji died like a cupid for naruto and hinata. if he ever writes a series about Bolto(we all know he is writing it, plus later in the show he says he wouldn't have shown those kids for nothing), Neji will be brought up. and Orochimaru too.


Aside from takL's post, not sure what's correct and what's wrong.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2014)

Can't you edit it in the first post? O_O


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm glad everyone can agree that Sakura is by definition one of the worst things in this series, in a pool of bad plot twists and horrible cliches she ranks highest


You're stretching it


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Zef said:


> In samishige' s case, or in general?
> 
> Let's just say there are double standards that apply to Sakura, and not other females.
> ch1p pointed out for example, the fact Sakura is mocked for being a housewife in the epilogue.
> ...


I'll say it. I' m a fan of Hinata's that's why I won't publicly pick out her faults like some #FAN fans, but that's also why I won't comment on anything She can be accused of. I don't like Sakura for her character not the traits she shares with my favorite female of the manga. Also won't deny that I like her as a love interest.


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2014)

samishige said:


> I have issues with SS obviously because it's and the T7 "bonds" trashed Sasuke's character.


How did hid bond with Team 7 trash his character when the core of his character is Team 7?  You must have not liked Part 1 Sasuke since going by your logic he was "trashed" since the beginning. 



> I can see how Kishi never intended for Sasuke to stay in Konoha because he ran away as soon as he can, he has no place in Konoha anymore, no home and no family.


Passing your headcanon(which isn't even based on canon)off as facts I see. 


> Yet it was forced he loved T7 as a family and somehow forced he must be loving Sakura. And that's after whole war arc and last battle with him casually letting them to die.
> I'm a simple reader, I don't want to look underneath the underneath. I want read manga without constant facepalming and see some logic in it.



How is it forced that he cares for Team 7 when he acknowledged them as being special to him back in Part 1?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You should read again, then.



Again, i'm glad everyone can agree 



Cocidius said:


> I honestly don't think you're a fan( unless you're the other #FAN) of NH or Hinata even if you claim to be(yes that means not calling out your favs, which you seem to do on a regular). From the few post I've read of your's I think you're a Trojan.
> *#Trojan*



I don't know where you got your information from, but i'm not a fan of NaruHina or Hinata as Kishimoto set them up to be in the story. I lurk in the NH FC every once in a while cause i liked their(and Hinata's) potential the most, but i could say i liked a lot of things that had potential in this series at one point, even Sakura.

Of course, your logic still doesn't make sense to me. How does being fan to begin with mean not calling out flaws? Your saying if your a fan of a character, you defend bad writing to the death and don't take issue with legitimate character issues?


----------



## Mizura (Dec 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Can't you edit it in the first post? O_O


Who me? I'm not a mod, I just have a fancy title but no mod powers. @_@


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2014)

Also thanks fo the repost Mizu, i was wondering wtf people were talking about in this thread, but it seems the interview was pretty much as expected 

I still don't understand what Kishimoto is talking about when he says he tries to make Sakura poplular. Since when!? Since the beginning of part 2? No wonder people hate her, you could not be bothered to try


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Who me? I'm not a mod, I just have a fancy title but no mod powers. @_@



my life is a lie.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course, your logic still doesn't make sense to me. How does being fan to begin with mean not calling out flaws? Your saying if your a fan of a character, you defend bad writing to the death and don't take issue with legitimate character issues?


Umm yes. Do you ever remember being a real fan of someone and picking out their flaws publicly? I now if I like something I don't go pointing it's flaws out to other people. That's how you can tell if you're a fan or not(just liking it).


----------



## Azula (Dec 14, 2014)

In heaven~

Jiraiya: I died to bring down the Rinnegan
Hiruzen: I died to bring down Orochimaru and protect the leaf
Asuma: I died to bring down Akatsuki

Neji:.......


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> In heaven~
> 
> Jiraiya: I died to bring down the Rinnegan
> Hiruzen: I died to bring down Orochimaru and protect the leaf
> ...





*FTFY!*


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 14, 2014)

but wait

isn't there a whole thing about Orochimaru dying because of all of his surgeries and transmutations?


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> *FTFY!*



Thank you based Hiashi.


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> but wait
> 
> isn't there a whole thing about Orochimaru dying because of all of his surgeries and transmutations?


Wasn't it from those fake movie spoilers?



Revolution said:


> *FTFY!*



WOW!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> Umm yes. Do you ever remember being a real fan of someone and picking out their flaws publicly? I now if I like something I don't go pointing it's flaws out to other people. That's how you can tell if you're a fan or not(just liking it).



Uh yeah...i do..all the time. I don't know what your idea of being a fan is, but mine is making sure to atleast voice constructive criticism if there are problems, to make a good character potentially better.


----------



## Azula (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> *FTFY!*



:rofl This is gold.

But hey at least one thing is consistent about pairings in Naruto, you need another boy to make shit happen.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> i dont know how kishi will top off "horrible woman for liking someone else" comment, so i dont think it will cause a shit storm
> 
> however,  neji dying for an NH moment might



To me, there is nothing more horrible then having a character (like one with a vagina) be seen as horrible because they actually are not one-dimensional servants.

Basically it is sexist and SS fans call me "salty transparent passive-aggressive" for noticing.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Kishimoto should have stuck to his guns at the beginning and never created Sakura.
> 
> Sasuke stays though.



Actually it is SASUKE who was almost never created and only the suggestion by his editor gave birth to him.


----------



## Deana (Dec 14, 2014)

It gives me great joy when some folks pretend they care about Neji dying because of NaruHina but wanted Sakura, Sasuke, Hinata, and Karin to die for their shitty ships to sail. 

Hmm . . . in no way is Sakura the worse thing that happened to this manga. Part II Naruto wins that title hands down with Part II Sasuke winning second place. Sakura doesn't even make third. Kaguya solos that coveted title.

*Edit:* I might have to rework this worse character thing. The Sage of 6th paths went a long way in destroying the main story too so he may win the title of worse character with Part II Naruto and Kaguya bringing up second and third spots.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Deana said:


> It gives me great joy when some folks pretend they care about Neji dying because of NaruHina but wanted Sakura, Sasuke, Hinata, and Karin to die for their shitty ships to sail.
> 
> Hmm . . . in no way is Sakura the worse thing that happened to this manga. Part II Naruto wins that title hands down with Part II Sasuke winning second place. Sakura doesn't even make third. Kaguya solos that coveted title.



I disagree with everything you said.

It gives me great joy that I can say that to some people on this website without getting hate.


----------



## Deana (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I disagree with everything you said.
> 
> It gives me great joy that I can say that to some people on this website without getting hate.


No hate here. 

My opinions can't win them all.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uh yeah...i do..all the time. I don't know what your idea of being a fan is, but mine is making sure to atleast voice constructive criticism if there are problems, to make a good character potentially better.



That is not a actual fan. You'll know a fan they tend to neglect the faults in their stars. What that is is a passerbyer. I don't know when people started thinking being a fan is picking their faults out to the public. However you did say you weren't a fan even though you keep saying you are. (looking at your past post now. yes love is the same thing).


----------



## Raniero (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Actually it is SASUKE who was almost never created and only the suggestion by his editor gave birth to him.


Nah, I'm pretty sure it was both of them. The interview was posted here not too long ago.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kishi is quite sweet tho.  He wanted Sakura to be popular and didn't understand why she wasn't, and tried his best with her. Thankfully he didn't fall for peer pressure and kept Sakura as heroine. She may not be the most popular, but I agree with Kishi, she's a great character and I'm glad that he didn't forsake her character for the sake of popularity.
> 
> Lol at Neji though.



I'm conflicted about what I feel at the moment. 
On one hand, it's so sweet of Kishi for sticking with Sakura despite on-going pressure for him to make Hinata the heroine.  
On the other hand, I'm kind of angry about Neji being killed off for NaruHina ...it's like, come on Kishi, wasn't there any other way? I actually liked Neji. 



Narutossss said:


> Yeah I'd take hinata as main heroine any day of the week. sakura was mostly useless outside of some shining moments here and there, shit I believe ino did more during the war.


You have a serious case of selective amnesia.



Kusanagi said:


> I love how the reason why Kishi believed Sakura was not so popular was because of her looks and tried to make her prettier
> 
> Seriously, Kishi...
> 
> People might be shallow, but there is such a thing as a personality. You should have tried to improve that part.



Or maybe he doesn't see anything wrong with her personality. 
 Might be hard for you to believe but not everyone hate Sakura. Have you ever considered that maybe like her fans, Kishi genuinely liked Sakura as a person?  
Welcome to the real world, where what you considered "horrible" is subjective.  

Poor Kishi must have been so confused..."But Sakura is so sweet, why do they hate her so much....it must be because she's not cute enough....yea that's the only way..." 




ghstwrld said:


> but wait
> 
> isn't there a whole thing about Orochimaru dying because of all of his surgeries and transmutations?



Whaaat Orochimaru is dead ? I thought we were expecting to see him in part 3. Where was this mentioned ? :amazed


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

there were parts where i think they were discussing the different camera angels including itachi vs sasuke. any new commentary on it? because i saw kishi and the guy laughing when they mentioned that fight.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Without Sakura this manga wouldn't be the same.



...wow!

What about Sakura is so captivating to you?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Deana said:


> It gives me great joy when some folks pretend they care about Neji dying because of NaruHina but wanted Sakura, Sasuke, Hinata, and Karin to die for their shitty ships to sail.


I dislike this the most. I don't give two fucks for Neji, so when he died for NH it didn't bother me at all.

But X must die for my ship, X and X belong together.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> 1 hour interview = all you care about are pairings
> 
> this is why all pairing fans are leaches. god dammit you just ruined the effing thread



I owe you dinner


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> ...wow!
> 
> What about Sakura is so captivating to you?



i understand what you mean and your frustration with some skaura fans, including myself. however, let us put it this way, i can grantee that 90% of the discussion you see after the manga ended is related to sakura; negative or positive.

kishi is doing  something right if she generate this much buzz.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

I know I'm going to get negged for this, but maybe if Kishi had Sakura fall out of love for Sasuke, that would have made her more popular and NOT a terrible woman.  Also, they could have still ended up together in the end if that's what everyone wanted.  It would just be a lot less pathetic and desperate.  It would have been a lot more likeable.

@Addy, I wanted to like Sakura.  Her problem is being one-dimensional.  It's just that the manga would be the same without her.

Also, I doubt she is generating any buzz outside of NF and tumblr.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I owe you dinner



but please make it kosher and none  of that fancy shit. if you  could  invite me over a  bowl of cornflakes, id be most grateful


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I owe you dinner


You owe me a picture of yourself


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I know I'm going to get negged for this, but maybe if Kishi had Sakura fall out of love for Sasuke, that would have made her more popular and NOT a terrible woman.  Also, they could have still ended up together in the end if that's what everyone wanted.  It would just be a lot less pathetic and desperate.  It would have been a lot more likeable.
> 
> @Addy, I wanted to like Sakura.  Her problem is being one-dimensional.  It's just that the manga would be the same without her.
> 
> Also, I doubt she is generating any buzz outside of NF and tumblr.



andi agree, the manga would  be the same without her. this was kishi  trying to make sakura look good and he failed at it.  imagine hinata got the same screentime but he didn't care to give her as much attention as he did with sakura. remember, this was kishi_ trying his best_ and he failed. i think the same if not worse would apply to hinata. 

i can not speek of other places obviously  but i think we should take them as examples nonetheless


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> You owe me a picture of yourself



last time i saw Sarahmint's true picture, i died.  she was so pretty


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> kishi is doing  something right if she generate this much buzz.


it will be 5 sakura fans vs the entire forum.

she doesnt create much buzz, the hate is just very strong, even in japan nobody likes her.


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> 1 hour interview = all you care about are pairings
> 
> this is why all pairing fans are leaches. god dammit you just ruined the effing thread


And I feel ashamed. But not really because Kishi constantly talks about pairings and pairing fodders. I mean, seriously, what else I can discuss when it's Sakura and Hinata on the table. Their amazing nindos, goals in life or their individual adventures? One doesn't even have parents for god's sake! Another was paired with her prince because her cousin died.


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I know I'm going to get negged for this, but maybe if Kishi had Sakura fall out of love for Sasuke, that would have made her more popular and NOT a terrible woman.  Also, they could have still ended up together in the end if that's what everyone wanted.  It would just be a lot less pathetic and desperate.  It would have been a lot more likeable.
> 
> @Addy, I wanted to like Sakura.  Her problem is being one-dimensional.  It's just that the manga would be the same without her.
> 
> *Also, I doubt she is generating any buzz outside of NF and tumblr*.



You can't imagine, really, you can't. SS and NH everywhere, fighting with each other and NS, taunting anyone... this place is a safe sanctuary for those don't want to praise the Queen and First Lady.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Come on Sakura fans, just admit Naruto is the only big work you've actually read, it'll be easier to see why you think she is so awesome.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Come on Sakura fans, just admit Naruto is the only big work* I've* actually read, it'll be easier to see why you think she is so awesome.




do you mean they/"you"?!
because otherwise, I'm not sure if that makes a lot of sense in this context!


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Its been edited, thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Arinna (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Come on Sakura fans, just admit Naruto is the only big work you've actually read, it'll be easier to see why you think she is so awesome.



I've read enough to know that Naruto is not consider a "big" work.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Arinna said:


> I've read enough to know that Naruto is not consider a "big" work.



So you admit you only like her because of shallow reasons since the only good thing anybody can say about your "queen" is how she got shoehorned into being part of team 7 and therefore becoming her present smashy/medic self?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 14, 2014)

>deflects from subject.
>says a work that sold over 200 million copies isn't big.
>fail
>sakura fan

sounds about right.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

Jesus Christ ...well, here we go again...


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> it will be 5 sakura fans vs the entire forum.
> 
> she doesnt create much buzz, the hate is just very strong, even in japan nobody likes her.



areyou sure they are only 5?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> areyou sure they are only 5?



I only ever see 5 at most defending Sakura, and I don't mean trolls like Bitch.

I've never once seen you defend Sakura. But I see that you Hinata, why do most Sakura fans hate Hinata?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Come on Sakura fans, just admit Naruto is the only big work you've actually read, it'll be easier to see why you think she is so awesome.



that is insulting to me coming from you about me....  from the amount of bitching i do, do you  honestly think naruto is the only work i read?   

sakura is shittly written but i adore her....  problem?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> I only ever see 5 at most defending Sakura, and I don't mean trolls like Bitch.
> 
> I've never once seen you defend Sakura. But I see that you Hinata, why do most Sakura fans hate Hinata?



i cant speek for the rest since i am an outcast among my sakura brethren lovers because of my colorful vocal opinions against her. my opinion towards hinata as a  character is as negative as the one i have towards sakura even if it is more positive in comparison.

i  am base with my feelings but not with my opinion....  i try to lol. 

it just happens that i hate hinata and think she is shit at the same time.  sakura has one of the two, not both


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> that is insulting to me coming from you about me....  from the amount of bitching i do, do you  honestly think naruto is the only work i read?
> 
> sakura is shittly written but i adore her....  problem?



Not a problem if you admit 3 things.

1. You like her because she is powerful
2. You like her looks
or
3. You like her for pairing reasons.

My observation is that Sakura fans like her because of one or all three of these reasons.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont see how it sucks to have a career as one of  best doctors and be a sister figure to one of the leaders of the world, not to mention to get a man she wanted and even a kid with him. basicaly she is one of the most successful people in the world.



Indeed 



takL said:


> kish doesnt say anything bout kaguya in the clip tho
> 
> 
> *He didn't show Sakuras family in the manga because readers wouldn't care.* He believes Sakura is cute but readers disagree. Anyways He had to keep Sakura in the position of one of the 3 main charas since chap #4 that he kept trying to make her popular but to no avail. He even drew her on the model of Hollywood star photos on the vol 66 cover. The high maintenance wasn't payoff while Hinata who he didn't write much about kept gaining popularity more and more. So at some point he thought Hinata better be the heroine. If not, she should get a position close to it. that he brought her to the forefront near the end.
> ...



The sad part is, readers would have probably cared more if he had shown her family. It would have fleshed her out more and made her more relatable. Hoping against hope that he will still include them in the upcoming projects. I would love to see more about Sakura's family. 

Seeing as how he canonized her parents from RtN, I wonder if he wanted to put them in the story all along, but all the hate stopped him. It seems that is what he means in the interview. Shame, really. He should just ignore the haters and do what he feels is right.


Thanks for all the translations, takL, you're awesome


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

Arinna said:


> I've read enough to know that Naruto is not consider a "big" work.



Naruto is big in the sense that it's successful,and the 3rd or 4th in the most sold manga list of all time.

also i still don't understand all this hate for Sakura,and why the haters want to prove her fans wrong.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not a problem if you admit 3 things.
> 
> 1. You like her because she is powerful
> 2. You like her looks
> ...


idk why i like  her. kind of like itachi,  i just do 

maybe  she makes me laugh  like karin  does, idk


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk why i like  her. kind of like itachi,  i just do
> 
> maybe  she makes me laugh  like karin  does, idk



But the point of her character is not to be there for comedy. It seems you have misunderstood what the author was trying to achieve with her, which is fine since he failed anyway :33


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not a problem if you admit 3 things.
> 
> 1. You like her because she is powerful
> 2. You like her looks
> ...



Aren't those the reasons pretty much every Nardo character is liked? 


The first one being the most common on NF.

Don't tell me everyone was on Madara's dick because of his _character development_ and _multiple-layered personality_.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Not a problem if you admit 3 things.
> 
> 1. You like her because she is powerful
> 2. You like her looks
> ...



I like her because she is such a flawed character, but you can tell she is a good person. She can be a bit spoiled and very clueless when it comes to others' feelings. But she is willing to correct herself when called out on it (Sasuke about Naruto's parents) and even when she messes up, she usually has good intentions at heart (the fake confession to Naruto). She is impulsive and brash, but a really kind girl, who got to appreciate Naruto despite her initial wrong judgement of him and who has always tried to do the best for Sasuke despite struggling with her feelings for him when he was deep into darkness. I think that makes her much more human and definitely more interesting than other characters.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> So you admit you only like her because of shallow reasons since the only good thing anybody can say about your "queen" is how she got shoehorned into being part of team 7 and therefore becoming her present smashy/medic self?



Too lazy to rewrite what I wrote many times before. So copied and paste my old answers:



> - I like that Sakura has a flawed personality.  She is genuinely a kind person who has her ups and downs. She would sometimes make a "wrong" decisions or acts irrationally. She is "fickle" and It makes her so much more relatable and realistic .
> 
> No one can say that they are always consistent with themselves. Can you honestly say that you have never done something that you thought "It wasn't the right thing to do....but I acted irrationally"? No other characters in the show do this. Everyone is so consistent with their values and never make a single mistakes or do anything that was not "in character" ; It's unrealistic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> But the point of her character is not to be there for comedy. It seems you have misunderstood what the author was trying to achieve with her, which is fine since he failed anyway :33



oh no, i know what he was trying to do with her and i know how he failed.....  doesn't  make it any less of a  comedy


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> i cant speek for the rest since i am an outcast among my sakura brethren lovers because of my colorful vocal opinions against her. my opinion towards hinata as a  character is as negative as the one i have towards sakura even if it is more positive in comparison.
> 
> i  am base with my feelings but not with my opinion....  i try to lol.
> 
> it just happens that i hate hinata and think she is shit at the same time.  sakura has one of the two, not both


don't you mean sisters?
I've never seen you say anthing bad about Sakura though, only towards Hinata. Every time Hinata has a panel, it's only a matter of time until you make a bash/hate thread about her.


FallFromGrace said:


> The sad part is, readers would have probably cared more if he had shown her family. It would have fleshed her out more and made her more relatable. Hoping against hope that he will still include them in the upcoming projects. I would love to see more about Sakura's family.
> 
> Seeing as how he canonized her parents from RtN, I wonder if he wanted to put them in the story all along, but all the hate stopped him. It seems that is what he means in the interview. Shame, really. He should just ignore the haters and do what he feels is right.


No, it would just make people hate Sakura more and be less relatable. In popular stories the kid is often orphaned or has no parents. Sakura having parents would've increased the hate. It was a smart move.


Rosi said:


> Don't tell me everyone was on Madara's dick because of his _character development_ and _multiple-layered personality_.


Pika would like a word with you


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Aren't those the reasons pretty much any Nardo character is liked?
> 
> 
> The first one being the most common on NF.
> ...



Come on now. Pika, the most prominent Madara fan is all about his personality and world view.



FallFromGrace said:


> I like her because she is such a flawed character, but you can tell she is a good person. She can be a bit spoiled and very clueless when it comes to others' feelings. But she is willing to correct herself when called out on it (Sasuke about Naruto's parents) and even when she messes up, she usually has good intentions at heart (the fake confession to Naruto). She is impulsive and brash, but a really kind girl, who got to appreciate Naruto despite her initial wrong judgement of him and who has always tried to do the best for Sasuke despite struggling with her feelings for him when he was deep into darkness. I think that makes her much more human and definitely more interesting than other characters.



You see, this would have been nice and all if the whole village didnt already appreciate him in part 2. 

The "flawed character" argument doesnt work since every character is flawed in some way except for Naruto.

The correct themselves part is a running theme in the whole manga and pretty much every major villain and anti-hero went through it. Take a look at Neji, a character less important than Sakura, and you'll see how he made a longer journey than her when it came to this.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Aren't those the reasons pretty much any Nardo character is liked?
> 
> 
> The first one being the most common on NF.
> ...



well,there could be or there is more reasons why people like some character.
as for Madara,some people just liked his asshole personality.and some people just wanted to see Naruto and Sasuke to lose to someone.and Madara for some reason looked like the only person who can do that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> don't you mean sisters?
> I've never seen you say anthing bad about Sakura though, only towards Hinata. Every time Hinata has a panel, it's only a matter of time until you make a bash/hate thread about her.



i make anti hinata threads?  you sure?   

i try to avoid them because nh fans get their panties wet confusing character bashing  into pairing bashing. 

and ask whatever sakura fan who knows me. i bash sakura and got the negs to prove it


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

> - I like that Sakura has a flawed personality. She is genuinely a kind person who has her ups and downs. She would sometimes make a "wrong" decisions or acts irrationally. She is "fickle" and It makes her so much more relatable and realistic .



I pointed this out already, every major villain started as a kind person, its the whole theme of this manga. Her being flawed and fickle is by no means a special trait. Put every other character in her shoes and the results would have been the same since in the end Naruto changes everybody anyway. Thats the theme.



> - Despite not having a special bloodlines, she still worked so hard and finally was able to make a name for herself.



Only because she was part of team 7 and had to be shoehorned into working with the third sannin for the sake of parallels. Put any other character in her place, it would have been the same.



> - She had a normal past, a normal family and isn't "dramatic" whereas all the main cast seems to be competing for the "who's the saddest" title". Again, this makes her more relatable.



Kiba? Tenten? Shikamaru? Ino? I dont know, there are tons of characters who dont have much angst going for them. Not to mention that having no problems OTHER THAN THOSE IN TEAM 7 make her once again a shoehorned character without her own individuality.



> - She isn't shy when it comes to showing her feelings and fight for the guy that she wants.



Pairings. A shy girl like Hinata is not afraid to show the same.



> - She tries to act feminine but is secretly a tomboy. Her "inner sakura" is similar to a lot of girls. We acts calm and composed but is secretly freaking out/fangirling inside etc.



Her Inner Sakura disappeared once the author gave up on making her any more complex than needed.



> - Her growth throughout the series. At the start of the series - she was just a "Sasuke fangirl". That was it, it was her identity. She was shallow and didn't care about being a ninja and treated Naruto badly. But she gradually changed throughout the series. She now understands and care for Naruto and all her friends. Take studying ninjutsu seriously and became the one of the most powerful medical ninja in the world. Her shallow crush for Sasuke developed into deeper feelings and she worked hard to help save him.



And another point, where her growth is completely reliant on her teammates. She wouldnt have any goals if she wasnt paired up with them.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> You see, this would have been nice and all if the whole village didnt already appreciate him in part 2.
> 
> The "flawed character" argument doesnt work since every character is flawed in some way except for Naruto.
> 
> The correct themselves part is a running theme in the whole manga and pretty much every major villain and anti-hero went through it. Take a look at Neji, a character less important than Sakura, and you'll see how he made a longer journey than her when it came to this.



I'm talking about her personal growth. She doesn't need to become more than everyone else to become more than what she used to be.

Of course. But the fact remains she still has flaws and I find her flaws compelling, because they do make her an unlikeable character to an extend and that's why it is so much more satisfying when you see there is more to her, and when she does overcome or even struggles with those flaws. Others having flaws doesn't invalidate her flaws.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> Pika would like a word with you



Well, Pika is an exception to the rule. I love Obito for his character development too. Though the reasons Rios mentioned are still part of it. And I'm petty sure for Pika too


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

FallFromGrace said:


> I like her because she is such a flawed character, but you can tell she is a good person. She can be a bit spoiled and very clueless when it comes to others' feelings. But she is willing to correct herself when called out on it (Sasuke about Naruto's parents) and even when she messes up, she usually has good intentions at heart (the fake confession to Naruto). She is impulsive and brash, but a really kind girl, who got to appreciate Naruto despite her initial wrong judgement of him and who has always tried to do the best for Sasuke despite struggling with her feelings for him when he was deep into darkness. I think that makes her much more human and definitely more interesting than other characters.


Don't forget that fact that she's selfish. Let's never forget that. And how is Sakura kind?


> - I think medical ninjutsu are one of the coolest.
> 
> - Her growth throughout the series. At the start of the series - she was just a "Sasuke fangirl". That was it, it was her identity. She was shallow and didn't care about being a ninja and treated Naruto badly. But she gradually changed throughout the series. She now understands and care for Naruto and all her friends. Take studying ninjutsu seriously and became the one of the most powerful medical ninja in the world. Her shallow crush for Sasuke developed into deeper feelings and she worked hard to help save him.


Do you really think medical jutsu is cool or is it because Sakura uses it.

She worked hard to save Sasuke? And her reasons for loving Sasuke make no sense. Even Karin had a better reason for liking Sasuke.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

FallFromGrace said:


> I'm talking about her personal growth. She doesn't need to become more than everyone else to become more than what she used to be.
> 
> Of course. But the fact remains she still has flaws and I find her flaws compelling, because they do make her an unlikeable character to an extend and that's why it is so much more satisfying when you see there is more to her, and when she does overcome or even struggles with those flaws. Others having flaws doesn't invalidate her flaws.



Whats more to her than there is to any other person in Konoha who started appreciating and caring about Naruto? The pairing overtones? The struggle to magically go from completely useless to one of the strongest?

She is supposed to be more than the people surrounding her because she is part of team 7 and every other member of team 7 is already super special in their own ways.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> Don't forget that fact that she's selfish. Let's never forget that. And how is Sakura kind?
> 
> Do you really think medical jutsu is cool or is it because Sakura uses it.
> 
> She worked hard to save Sasuke? And her reasons for loving Sasuke make no sense. Even Karin had a better reason for liking Sasuke.



I do think medical ninjutsu is cool. I'm always the healer when I play MMORPG. 
That question about "why" has been asked and answer so many times on this forum.... everytime someone post a legitimate answer, it just gets ignored and misinterpreted. So think what you want to think really. 



Rios said:


> Not a problem if you admit 3 things.
> 
> 1. You like her because she is powerful
> 2. You like her looks
> ...





Rios said:


> The "flawed character" argument doesnt work since every character is flawed in some way except for Naruto.
> 
> The correct themselves part is a running theme in the whole manga and pretty much every major villain and anti-hero went through it. Take a look at Neji, a character less important than Sakura, and you'll see how he made a longer journey than her when it came to this.



This is why I can hardly bother explaining why I like Sakura.  

When someone tell you why they like Sakura in terms of her character or personality, you would use a straw man argument and say "Well this *insert X character* has similar features too, why don't you like them". 
That's like when someone ask you "why do you love your girlfriend", you tell them why and then they say "Well you know I can think of 20 other girls that have similar features, why don't you love them too?"

Why can't you just accept that people have their own good reasons to like a character just like you have reasons to hate her?  I accept and understand where you are coming from when you say you hate Sakura. I don't go around telling people that "Sakura haters hate her for no good reasons, probably cuz how she looks" No. You guys have your own reasons to hate her. But at the same time, the reasons you listed could be part of the reasons why I like her. Your reasons are just as valid as mine. Why does that bother you so much ? 

You would seriously feel so much better if you would just stop trying to convince everyone that they should feel the same way as you do.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Arinna said:


> This is why I can hardly bother explaining why I like Sakura.
> 
> When someone tell you why they like Sakura in terms of her character or personality, you would use a straw man argument and say "Well this *insert X character* has similar features too, why don't you like them".
> That's like when someone ask you "why do you love your girlfriend", you tell them why and then they say "Well you know I can think of 20 other girls that have similar features, why don't you love them too?"
> ...



Because you dont understand the character, thats why I am calling you out for your superficial tastes.

You see, as I(and many others) pointed out Sakura has no individuality and goals outside of team 7, therefore any other character put in her place would have done the same. And you know whats the worst part? In the end it didnt even matter. A character completely dedicated to her two teammates couldnt even bring them back together, they dealt with their issues without her help making her a complete failure in the only thing she was supposed to do.

If you cant acknowledge this, if you cant acknowledge how the character you like is so bad, then I have news for you - you close your eyes for the truth.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

@Arinna:I think they're looking for traits in Sakura you can't find in any other character already, and that's ...hard for almost any of them. 

 I may not agree on some of the points Arinna made but guys, its OKAY to like a flawed character, at least she's not pretending Sakura is immune to the criticism she gets and was PERFECT. She wasn't. Few characters in this series could be considered that anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> i make anti hinata threads?  you sure?
> 
> i try to avoid them because nh fans get their panties wet confusing character bashing  into pairing bashing.
> 
> and ask whatever sakura fan who knows me. i bash sakura and got the negs to prove it




And a few others, I also remember when she was caught in IT. Oh the Hinata hate that day.


Arinna said:


> I do think medical ninjutsu is cool. I'm always the healer when I play MMORPG.
> That question about "why" has been asked and answer so many times on this forum.... everytime someone post a legitimate answer, it just gets ignored and misinterpreted. So think what you want to think really.


Because there are none other than Sasuke is cool and good-looking.


Rios said:


> Because you dont understand the character, thats why I am calling you out for your superficial tastes.
> 
> You see, as I(and many others) pointed out Sakura has no individuality and goals outside of team 7, therefore any other character put in her place would have done the same. And you know whats the worst part? In the end it didnt even matter. A character completely dedicated to her two teammates couldnt even bring them back together, they dealt with their issues without her help making her a complete failure in the only thing she was supposed to do.
> 
> If you cant acknowledge this, if you cant acknowledge how the character you like is so bad, then I have news for you - you close your eyes for the truth.


I would've preferred Hinata in T7, we could still make the Sannin paralell.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

rois. why you care why we like sakura so much?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> And a few others, I also remember when she was caught in IT. Oh the Hinata hate that day.


dude, edits don't  count. i also made sakura bashing  edits believe  it or not


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> I pointed this out already, every major villain started as a kind person, its the whole theme of this manga. Her being flawed and fickle is by no means a special trait. Put every other character in her shoes and the results would have been the same since in the end Naruto changes everybody anyway. Thats the theme.
> 
> Only because she was part of team 7 and had to be shoehorned into working with the third sannin for the sake of parallels. Put any other character in her place, it would have been the same.
> 
> ...



Truth hurts, my dear! Let them be. You must understand already that character who has no personal backstory, no nindo, no morals and no her own techniques is destined to be self-insert. Her only personal goal is getting Sasuke and she shares it with biggest part of female population. So literally she's nothing but a shell with pretty face for reader to imagine his own Sakura. That's why she's unlike any other female character defended with everything stans have.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> I may not agree on some of the points Arinna made but guys, its OKAY to like a flawed character, at least she's not pretending Sakura is immune to the criticism she gets and was PERFECT. She wasn't. Few characters in this series could be considered that anyway.



yeah,that's right,people can like a flawed character,because most people in real world aren't flawless either.

i think people like Sakura or any other characters mostly because they can relate to those characters.and think those characters are same how they're in real world.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> dude, edits don't  count. i also made sakura bashing  edits believe  it or not


it doesn't work that way


tkpirate said:


> yeah,that's right,people can like a flawed character,because most people in real world aren't flawless either.
> 
> i think people like Sakura or any other characters mostly because they can relate to those characters.and think those characters are same how they're in real world.



you mean sakura fans are shitty, selfish and have no redeeming qualities? makes PERFECT SENSE


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,that's right,people can like a flawed character,because most people in real world aren't flawless either.
> 
> i think people like Sakura or any other characters mostly because they can relate to those characters.*and think those characters are same how they're in real world*.



I hope Sakura stans in denial about her character and they're not so shitty friends, shallow fangirls and useless weeping creatures. Unlike manga, IRL people won't support and babysit Sakura, she'd be suspended from the team or killed on the first serious mission.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> yeah,that's right,people can like a flawed character,because most people in real world aren't flawless either.
> 
> i think people like Sakura or any other characters mostly because they can relate to those characters.and think those characters are same how they're in real world.



no....  just no 


that old conception needs to die in 2015


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> it doesn't work that way



it does.  i already siad both are shit and i made my not popular opinions on sakura as vocal as i do eith hinata. if you  don't  see them, i am sorry, that is your own problem  bro :/


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

klad said:


> it doesn't work that way
> 
> 
> you mean sakura fans are shitty, selfish and have no redeeming qualities? makes PERFECT SENSE



well,what you said is subjective.Obviously her fans don't think she is shitty or selfish.and i myself who isn't a fan or hater,i don't think she is shitty or selfish(in a bad way) either.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

> Cocidius said:
> 
> 
> > ;52458123]
> ...


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> no.... just no
> 
> 
> that old conception needs to die in 2015


what's wrong with it?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> what's wrong with it?



on some characters, it can be applied.  however, lets say oro whom i like. how do i relate to him in any way?.

also, i can relate to naruto but i dispise him. 

this notion of "relatable"  is clunky in light of  the diverse characters we have today.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

samishige said:


> Truth hurts, my dear! Let them be. You must understand already that character who has no personal backstory, no nindo, no morals and no her own techniques is destined to be self-insert. Her only personal goal is getting Sasuke and she shares it with biggest part of female population. So literally she's nothing but a shell with pretty face for reader to imagine his own Sakura. That's why she's unlike any other female character defended with everything stans have.



But my dear-arent you sure you arent descrining miss  hemorrhoids here, with your usual energy?

Do you remember, the one created as the dark shadow of all that you?re desribing?

Becasue all I can read here is still frustration with  the misdirection of the insertion.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Whats more to her than there is to any other person in Konoha who started appreciating and caring about Naruto? The pairing overtones? The struggle to magically go from completely useless to one of the strongest?
> 
> She is supposed to be more than the people surrounding her because she is part of team 7 and every other member of team 7 is already super special in their own ways.



Again, I'm evaluating her personal growth. No her growth compared to the norm. Those are two different things. I don't care about the pairing overtones with NS, because I dislike the pairing. I also don't care about her being one of the strongest (thought I think she worked hard for it), I liked her way before she was. Nor do I care about her looks, since I'm not into girls.

It's obvious you don't see the character as I do, otherwise you wouldn't hate her. I realize and agree she has flaws and she could be very unlikeable. I do have harder time understanding why people would hate her though, as I find hate to be a feeling coming from a very personal place. 

You asked people to tell you why they liked her and I gave my reasons. I've heard countless of Sakura hate arguments and I've come to conclude that people just have different perspectives on the character that lead them to feel differently about her. Arguing about it is moot, no one is changing anyone's opinion xD


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > You are being deliberatedly dense.Naruto didnt go there to personally recomend Sakura, it was Sakura herself, the one who concinvedTsunade to receive he as apprentice  with her determination, same way Naruto convinced Jiraiya-agaian- and impressed her when she started studying, so  had talent enugh with chakra control to keep being so during the time skip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> [
> I think your the one being dense. I said if she wasn't his friend she wouldn't have excepted her. Acting as if Sakura got it on her own is borderline laughable. That's why when she went to her it was after their hospital scene and when she did ask her Tsunade thought about Naruto. There for Naruto had a huge part in the reason she excepted her. So where am I being dense in saying so? I agree with the determination part. However her being Naruto's friend also played a part. It's just easier to see the whole picture when you're not a fan of hers.
> 
> However at least you actually stand by your girl unlike some low-key Hinata(NH) haters. Who make threads about the topic acting like their a fan.
> *#TrojanAmongUs*



No, sorry but nope-See for yourself who talked about her and why Tsunade, looking at Sakura, tought about Nawaki and Dan.

[1]


?"I?ve heard from Kakashi that you are intelligent and you have an strong spirit"-

Nexte time we see Sakura, Tsunade is impressed.Sakura is at her fish reanimation and her teacher is oh ah, hadnt seen someone so talented since Shizune"


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> on some characters, it can be applied.  however, lets say oro whom i like. how do i relate to him in any way?.
> 
> also, i can relate to naruto but i dispise him.
> 
> this notion of "relatable"  is clunky in light of  the diverse characters we have today.



maybe you're like Oro in some way you don't need to be completely like him,you may just have 1 or 2 of his character traits which you also like

maybe you just despise the character traits that you and Naruto have in common.

it's hard to understand human psychology,which i don't understand completely either

though you don't always need to be able to relate to a character to like that character.but i think in most cases people do like a character whom they can relate to.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> No, sorry but nope-See for yourself who talked about her and why Tsunade, looking at Sakura, tought about Nawaki and Dan.
> 
> [1]
> 
> ...



I think you now I'm talking about the pages that precede that one. I also didn't disagree with some of your argument, however she still wouldn't have gotten her foot in the door without being Naruto's friend. I think you're just trying to overlook that fact. Ugh don't even bring Kakashi into it. It's like he's there only to hype *anyone* he's teamed with. Anything said by or about this dude is instant fail in my eyes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 14, 2014)

"Sakura is a character with faults" = Implying a character who is terribly written is a character with 'faults'?

If her fault is that she is a bad character as portrayed by Kishimoto, i see your point


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> I think you now I'm talking about the pages that precede that one. I also didn't disagree with some of your argument, however she still wouldn't have gotten her foot in the door without being Naruto's friend. I think you're just trying to overlook that fact. Ugh don't even bring Kakashi into it. It's like he's there only to hype *anyone* he's teamed with. Anything said by or about this dude is instant fail in my eyes.



No, not again, dont slipper away-your words





> [said if she wasn't his friend she wouldn't have excepted her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> No, not again, dont slipper away-your words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

This makes things worse for her though. If the only reason Tsunade took her as a pupil were Nawaki/Dan parallels........it only reinforces the point that the only reason she reached her level is because of parallels and forced development.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

> [/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > And I?m sorry you can?t even read the last pages of a chapter to maintain the silliness. But that?s life.
> 
> 
> 
> I read and watched them, but that wasn't my point to begin with. It was her association with Naruto or did you misread my replies?


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> maybe you're like Oro in some way you don't need to be completely like him,you may just have 1 or 2 of his character traits which you also like
> 
> maybe you just despise the character traits that you and Naruto have in common.
> 
> ...



oh come on. i am not like oroan


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> [
> I read and watched them, but that wasn't my point to begin with. It was her association with Naruto or did you misread my replies?



Did you even read  the pages, to beging with?

Trying to pass association with Naruto as a cheating code to gain?s Tsunade favour wont do, you know.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 14, 2014)

Kishi would  if he saw some comments in this thread about the heroine of his manga. No only him but his assistant on twitter was also pretty upset about Sakura's hate.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Kishi would  if he saw some comments in this thread about the heroine of his manga. .



Always wanted to say this. That banner/panel is not flattering for Sakura's character. Someone should redraw it. 

@Corvida we're over the convo about why Tsunade accepted her. I did confuse the panel for Naruto at first. My bad. Still doesn't change my opinion on the matter.  *#FodderNinja *you got a sponsor.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> Always wanted to say this. That banner/panel is not flattering for Sakura's character. Someone should redraw it.
> 
> @Corvida we're over the convo about why Tsunade accepted her. I did confuse the panel for Naruto at first. My bad. Still doesn't change my opinion on the matter.  *#FodderNinja *you got a sponsor.



All right:  It?s cleas seeing Naruto in such sorry condition made Sakura?s decission stronger, but Tsunade had reasons of her own.


----------



## Cocidius (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> All right:  It?s cleas seeing Naruto in such sorry condition made Sakura?s decission stronger, but Tsunade had reasons of her own.



I think I can agree with this statement. Honestly I wonder if I'd dislike her as much. If not for finding NF before I knew what manga was? Guess i'll never know.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 14, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> In heaven~
> 
> Jiraiya: I died to bring down the Rinnegan
> Hiruzen: I died to bring down Orochimaru and protect the leaf
> ...




That's so sad, that it's kind of funny. Or vice versa.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> andi agree, the manga would  be the same without her. this was kishi  trying to make sakura look good and he failed at it.  imagine hinata got the same screentime but he didn't care to give her as much attention as he did with sakura. remember, this was kishi_ trying his best_ and he failed. i think the same if not worse would apply to hinata.
> 
> i can not speek of other places obviously  but i think we should take them as examples nonetheless



His mistake was thinking of the female as the vagina "live only for man" species instead of other people.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Sakura is a character with faults" = Implying a character who is terribly written is a character with 'faults'?
> 
> If her fault is that she is a bad character as portrayed by Kishimoto, i see your point



Her only fault is her crush, which Kishi wanted...also hitting Naruto.  

Naruto and Sasuke are characters with faults.  Sakura does not have faults outside of plot.  

He failed to present her that way.  She is perfect and all the men fall in love with her.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> His mistake was thinking of the female as the vagina "live only for man" species instead of other people.



now imagine that mentality when writing  hinata....  who is already a living  vagina with boobs but imagine  that shows more


----------



## LesExit (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> > A little mad that she advanced in the time skip, comparatively, as much as Messiah did in his?
> 
> 
> ...I'd say she advanced more than Naruto. The outcome of Naruto's two year training trip was surprisingly unimpressive


----------



## OldMonkey (Dec 14, 2014)

Can someone give me a link to watch the itw plz.

The old one doesn't work anymore.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Sakura is a character with faults" = Implying a character who is terribly written is a character with 'faults'?
> 
> If her fault is that she is a bad character as portrayed by Kishimoto, i see your point



Sakura's character faults exist not to make her a 3 dimensional character, but so that she can play Damsel in Distress, or have canned reactions to the situation at hand like "I'm useless but thank you Naruto"



Addy said:


> now imagine that mentality when writing  hinata....  who is already a living  vagina with boobs but imagine  that shows more



It would be fine because people would ignore that and use her as a self insert like they do with Sakura right now.  The power of simply being the most prominent female character


----------



## takL (Dec 14, 2014)

poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.



there is no reaction face to tell you how funny that is.
can't believe a lil girl has more sense than sakura fans, someone has to translate the whole interview


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Bet she was too young to know what real love is


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.



poor kishi indeed. i would love to tell him that i like sakura and i could feel the effort her put into her


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.



Awwww-No lil girl in my family liked Sakura  either.


----------



## takL (Dec 14, 2014)

Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers. kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.

he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> Thats not just sakura tho. he says* expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers*. kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.[



He went too far, poor lamb-what was he expecting?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 14, 2014)

why would kimimaro pulling out his spine be the thing that people hate about him?  it's gross?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 14, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> why would kimimaro pulling out his spine be the thing that people hate about him?  it's gross?



its like oro and his constant spitting, i can see why people would be freaked out.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers. kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.
> 
> he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.



ouch          

however, i do think the internet is what made sakura and other characters not popular.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Rios said:


> Bet she was too young to know what real love is




That?s it-I still remember how they hated every punch she gave to Naruto. Anime over did it, and Fox kids made the rest. Spain doesnt get the fiery tsun tsun thing.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers. kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.
> 
> he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.



Kishi must not be aware of the Replacement Goldfish trope, and how often it backfires. A character who is made specifically to replace Sasuke, who is a very popular character, was guaranteed to fail. It also didn't help that Kishi basically teased fans by showing off Team Kurenai, only for them to vanish next chapter to make room for Sai. Talk about a bait and switch.

Sai started off with a negative first impression, and his development wasn't nearly enough to make up for it.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 14, 2014)

This thread was such an amusing read. Kishi. I love ya. Every time you open your mouth, it's like magic rainbows burst out. Neji... died for a fucking pairing. I've been reading a shitty Shojo all this time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers. *kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.*
> 
> he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.



What a bunch of pussies. 

Kimimaro pulling out his spine was pure badass.


----------



## RFujinami (Dec 14, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> It also didn't help that Kishi basically teased fans by showing off Team Kurenai, only for them to vanish next chapter to make room for Sai. Talk about a bait and switch.
> 
> Sai started off with a negative first impression, and his development wasn't nearly enough to make up for it.



I would have wanted to see more Team Kurenai or Team Gai instead of a brand new character.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 14, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> why would kimimaro pulling out his spine be the thing that people hate about him?  it's gross?



I thought it was awesome. I was instantly hooked. Then again, I'm a Sakura fan too. I usually find cool what Kishi finds cool. I liked Naruto in part 1 as well (not so much part 2).



takL said:


> Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers. kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.
> 
> he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.




Sai had potential too, with his ANBU background and painting powers. Too bad he burned and Kishi never found himself using him again.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sai had potential too, with his ANBU background and painting powers. Too bad he burned and Kishi never found himself using him again.



sai was a poor man's sasuke in every way. he had hawk like summons, ino liked him, brother stuff, danzu stuff........ really, kishi could have just made him awesome if he made him his own character


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 14, 2014)

Sai was so much lulz though. Can't deny I enjoyed it when he asked Naruto if he even had a dick. The way he didn't consider people's feelings and just called them whatever he wanted was just gold to me. His ink techniques were interesting, and the whole root business had potential. Don't know what happened to him to make him so... uninteresting.



Luiz said:


> What a bunch of pussies.
> 
> Kimimaro pulling out his spine was pure badass.



Only ever saw it in the anime, but I heard the manga part was gory. Kimmi was kind Bishi too. People don't take kindly to their Bishi's becoming abominations.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Then, you are only here showing you right to tantrum, as we put in Spain, becasue it was a total bingo


Since when was criticizing something for being shit throwing a tantrum?

And why should I give a shit what they say in Spain? 



> Ohhh come on, less tantrums and more thinkng.if even a prestigious and portly Victorian writer
> got so angry because hero had gotten boring girl in an Walter Scott adventure novel so that he wrote and published a mock fanfiction, and the same Walter Scott had to attend to the matter of readers complains in his introduction to new editions to said novel-who are you to deny the powers?


I'm not denying anything. I'm just calling it how I see it--shit writing. If Kishimoto wants to write shit to get an angry reaction out of his readers, that's on him, but that doesn't mean I won't have an opinion on it lol


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> Thats not just sakura tho. he says expected sai to catch fire and got no responce from readers.* kimimaro too as soon as he pulled out his spine he fell into disfavour with fans.
> *
> he adds that when he thought he made a hot chara badass enough to be popular, the chara would flat-out flop. and he is laughing at that.



Fuck those pussy ass niccas.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Since when was criticizing something *for being shit *throwing a tantrum?


 Equivalence, my friend, equivalence. The very expression accusses you



> And why should I give a shit what they say in Spain?



I happen to live in Spain, so I do



> [
> 
> I'm not denying anything. I'm just calling it how I see it--*shit writing*. If Kishimoto wants to write *shit *to get an *angry reaction *out of his readers, that's on him, but that doesn't mean I won't have an opinion on it lol



Isnt trhowing a tantrum-speaks of angry reactions.

Telling.

In Andaluc?a they would call it "Er Quej?o", in full flamenco Singer




AAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 14, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Only ever saw it in the anime, but I heard the manga part was gory. Kimmi was kind Bishi too. People don't take kindly to their Bishi's becoming abominations.





They sure took kindly when sauce turned into a drag queen. Tho he never turned into one again after early part 2.


Kishi must have had some complaints from stans. I don't blame them. That shit looked ridiculous.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Equivalence, my friend, equivalence. The very expression accusses you


No, it's not. Pull out an English dictionary. 



> I happen to live in Spain, so I do


Okay? Still wondering why I should care. 




> Isnt trhowing a tantrum-speaks of angry reactions.
> 
> Telling.


What does that have to do with anything?

Are you acting dumb on purpose? lol


----------



## ch1p (Dec 14, 2014)

Really, everytime someone tells Corvida to go learn english, I cannot help to remember that time where she was typing some words in old english, some guy posted  a shakespeare macro with 'english do you speak it' and she posted the play which had examples of them. It's so unforgetable. 

TLDR, don't tell Corvida to go learn english. She knows the english language waaay better than 99% of this forum.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Raniero said:


> No, it's not. Pull out an English dictionary.




No need-"I?m  calling this shit but I?m cool and ummoved!



> Okay? Still wondering why I should care.


And I?m wondering why you wonder why I use an Spanish saying being Spanish



> [
> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Are you acting dumb on purpose? lol



No-I?m carefully regestering your expressions -how many times you repeat shit, how you speak of angry readers, .....to laugh at your saying you dont care ot you are not pissed or annpyed at the attention Kishi deliberatedly gave to this..


----------



## Raniero (Dec 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Really, everytime someone tells Corvida to go learn english, I cannot help to remember that time where she was typing some words in old english, some guy posted  a shakespeare macro with 'english do you speak it' and she posted the play which had examples of them. It's so unforgetable.


Sounds to me like the guy was just a dumbass. lol


----------



## Raniero (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> No need-"I?m  calling this shit but I?m cool and ummoved!


I call everything I dislike shit, I frequent elitist anime forums. Just a harsher way of saying it's "bad". 



> And I?m wondering why you wonder why I use an Spanish saying being Spanish


Nah, I'm wondering why you have to say "as we say in Spain" or something to that effect _every time_ 



> No-I?m carefully regestering your expressions -how many times you repeat shit, how you speak of angry readers, .....to laugh at your saying you dont care ot you are not pissed or annpyed at the attention Kishi deliberatedly gave to this..


Giving my negative opinion on his writing means I'm pissed?

Nah, I think you're just butthurt I'm not singing praise for Sakura or Kishimoto's handling of the romance subplot in his manga.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Really, everytime someone tells Corvida to go learn english, I cannot help to remember that time where she was typing some words in old english, some guy posted  a shakespeare macro with 'english do you speak it' and she posted the play which had examples of them. It's so unforgetable.
> 
> TLDR, don't tell Corvida to go learn english. She knows the english language waaay better than 99% of this forum.






FOINING, DOST THOU SPEAKETH IT, MOTHER FUKKER?

And yep I edited.






Raniero said:


> I call everything I dislike shit, I frequent elitist anime forums. Just a harsher way of saying it's "bad".
> 
> [



Yes, and your harsh elitism sounded really annoyed.Precisely because elitism and Naruto.........



> Nah, I'm wondering why you have to say "as we say in Spain" or something to that effect _every time_
> [



Becasue  even if I can understand written English so well that I can even swallow  frigging Henry James  without  comitting suicide-my English grammar, lets put it nicely, is a warm soft turd.-and I try to make myself understood.



> Giving my negative opinion on his writing means I'm pissed?
> [



Lets leave it at harshly offended.



> Nah, I think you're just butthurt I'm not singing praise for Sakura or Kishimoto's handling of the romance subplot in his manga.




LOL  no!-But I want you-to join the army-eer to understand why Kishimoto added the romance subplot, and why people reacted so hysterically, even if you are so harshly irritated and tired of it.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Really, everytime someone tells Corvida to go learn english, I cannot help to remember that time where she was typing some words in old english, some guy posted  a shakespeare macro with 'english do you speak it' and she posted the play which had examples of them. It's so unforgetable.
> 
> TLDR, don't tell Corvida to go learn english. She knows the english language waaay better than 99% of this forum.



I love seeing Corvida toying around with people


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> They sure took kindly when sauce turned into a drag queen. Tho he never turned into one again after early part 2.
> 
> 
> Kishi must have had some complaints from stans. I don't blame them. That shit looked ridiculous.



I recall it looked pretty cool here. 

9:42 - 10:23

[YOUTUBE]zphevZC6lEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kusa (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.



His fault. Should have tried harder to write her better.


----------



## Elicit94 (Dec 14, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Becasue  even if I can understand written English so well that I can even swallow  frigging Henry James  without  comitting suicide-my English grammar, lets put it nicely, is a warm soft turd.-*and I try to make myself understood*.


@bolded

Not really. You've been on this forum for five years and it's like you don't give a darn about your grammar no matter what people tell you.


----------



## Choco (Dec 14, 2014)

She was good to me  Should have given Sakura her own arc though.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 14, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> @bolded
> 
> Not really. You've been on this forum for five years and it's like you don't give a darn about your grammar no matter what people tell you.



 There you got me-Germanic languages are not compatible with a romance-language speaker unless caught very, very young.

So I went 




phrasal verbs  never bothered me anyway.

So, Spanish expressions.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> They sure took kindly when sauce turned into a drag queen. Tho he never turned into one again after early part 2.
> 
> 
> Kishi must have had some complaints from stans. I don't blame them. That shit looked ridiculous.



I loved Sauce's CS2 mode, but I can see why some would be... not so enamored by it. It was around that time that he came in first in the popularity poll, so I don't think people were too bothered by it.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 14, 2014)

Any word on what he said about Sakura I want to know if he actually had a plan or did she just become a train wreck accidentally.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 14, 2014)

?Kakashi got more popular than Naruto so he had to decrease his appearance?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> They sure took kindly when sauce turned into a drag queen. Tho he never turned into one again after early part 2.
> 
> 
> Kishi must have had some complaints from stans. I don't blame them. That shit looked ridiculous.


Kimimaro is cool 

Sauce was


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura.



I'd hate to say this but maybe he should see a Japanese version of Legend of Korra.  THAT is a popular female character who does not need to look good to be a popular girl.  Yes, I find Korra ugly.  I also find it great that a girl can be athletic and ugly and still be "just a girl"

No,  this is even better:

"Male writers tend to write women as either the angel or the whore,"?Natalie Dormer


----------



## Arinna (Dec 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> poor kishi indeed. i would love to tell him that i like sakura and i could feel the effort her put into her



I know he wouldn't read it, but for the "thank you message to Kishi", I wrote that I really like Sakura and thank him for creating her character! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was sad to see the wall filled with NS posts asking him to change the ending though....It was supposed to be a space for Kishi to feel appreciated.


----------



## Azula (Dec 14, 2014)

takL said:


> poor kish. he originally thought sakura's chara would appeal to girls/female readers.  but it didnt really and* even a little girl said to him that she didn't like sakura *.



lol wow :rofl


----------



## Rosi (Dec 15, 2014)

Is there a video of this interview? The one that was posted got blocked.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 15, 2014)

Neji's death is officially confirmed as the worst EVAR, and COMPLETE and utter bullshit - nothing will ever change that.

For Naruto and Hinata to get closer? "as cupid" ....  c'mon son? Kishi fuckin' betrayed me!

at least he admitted it though. i wish they let me ask the Neji questions... cuz i gots more it'd love to have confirmed dammit.

i hadn't thought about the relation of Boruto and Neji.... bolt and screw. that was a lil redeeming.... but in a minus 9999 from 10000.... then adding 2 back kind of way 

*as for this topic of appealing female characters...*

Bulsa comes to mind.... she wasn't an angel nor a whore... and it's my guess that a male created her (though i could be wrong).

Asuna comes to mind, though she is created by a woman to my knowledge.

Mikasa comes to mind too or course. 

but you can't win them all... it's w/e to me, though i find that quote about men creating women as angels or whores to be annoying as fuck - as i'm sure similar (in way of them being simple, extremes, opposites, and/or just removed from reality) assertions can be made about their depiction of males as well, or about how women create characters too.


----------



## Undead (Dec 15, 2014)

Shadow, I feel sorry for you. I truly do. Neji deserved better. His death still hits me because of how badly it was executed.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Why are you so mad? He was absolutely useless the whole part 2, pairing business(him being close to both Naruto and Hinata) was what brought him back in the picture. You should be happy he ended up as more important than fodders like Kiba and Shino.


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> Why are you so mad? He was absolutely useless the whole part 2, pairing business(him being close to both Naruto and Hinata) was what brought him back in the picture. You should be happy he ended up as more important than fodders like Kiba and Shino.



Sad but true. Dying was literally the only relevant thing Neji did in all of part 2. In all honesty I thought it was a pretty good death scene, but Kishi's reasoning for doing it is pretty silly, especially since The Last didn't even mention Neji's sacrifice.

It makes me wonder how Kishi feels about Neji. It's clear that Kishi loves certain characters more than others, so I can't help but wonder where Neji stands on the Kishi totem pole. He got a nice arc in part 1, but then just up and vanished in part 2. Does Kishi even like Neji, or did he just fall out of his favor?


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> Why are you so mad? He was absolutely useless the whole part 2, pairing business(him being close to both Naruto and Hinata) was what brought him back in the picture. You should be happy he ended up as more important than fodders like Kiba and Shino.



i would rather never hear of neji in par 2 then him dying as a pairing fodder 

it is spilled milk and all but "cupid"............. neji had to die so naruto can love hinata meaning her confession before was useless? 

i mean, kill gaara. he was already annoying and outstayed his welcome 

then again, what was said and done, said and done :/


----------



## Undead (Dec 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i would rather never hear of neji in par 2 then him dying as a pairing fodder
> 
> it is spilled milk and all but "cupid"............. neji had to die so naruto can love hinata meaning her confession before was useless?
> 
> ...


Woah, hey now.  The world needs dat Kazekage Gaara.


----------



## Deana (Dec 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i would rather never hear of neji in par 2 then him dying as a pairing fodder.


Blasphemy! 

Part II Neji was the hottest thing outside of Uchihaville. 

To never know that delectable design would be the true tragedy.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Neji was a hot woman indeed.


----------



## Deana (Dec 15, 2014)

On what planet is Korra ugly? Her new hairstyle isn't becoming but ugly she is not.


Rios said:


> Neji was a hot woman indeed.


Naruto was too.


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Woah, hey now.  The world needs dat Kazekage Gaara.



looks at 700....  you sure?


----------



## auem (Dec 15, 2014)

Kishi should rather ask himself what feats he gave to Sakura to be acknowledged as heroine...Sakura moaned about Sasuke throughout the 2nd part,that's the most she did...and Kishi expect people to like her..


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

auem said:


> Kishi should rather ask himself what feats he gave to Sakura to be acknowledged as heroine...Sakura moaned about Sasuke throughout the 2nd part,that's the most she did...and Kishi expect people to like her..



i like her


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 15, 2014)

auem said:


> Kishi should rather ask himself what feats he gave to Sakura to be acknowledged as heroine...Sakura moaned about Sasuke throughout the 2nd part,that's the most she did...and Kishi expect people to like her..



I love Sakura. I lot of people actually.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> looks at 700....  you sure?



I thought he looked fineeee  I liked that preppy look, all he needs is a glasses.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 15, 2014)

my poor neji 
now he is the character who has died with the most lamest reason in the series


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 15, 2014)

so it turns out these jokes are actually true 




dont get offended naruhina fans i didnt made these memes


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 15, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> so it turns out these jokes are actually true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious :

And goodness, Kishi loves putting his foot in his own mouth


----------



## takL (Dec 15, 2014)

The key words are kish is "out of tune"

Kish thought of a story about a ramen shop. About what 'the soup' and 'the noodles? can do when they are together. There was this ramen master and a boy who frequents the shop, Naruto.
The idea was dismissed by the first editor Yahagi. "You're out of tune" stated Mr Yahagi.

Time passed. Kish turned the ramen manga idea into a phantom fox boy manga and made a successful one-shot. Finally he was starting a series.  He planned to make a dog on the hokage rock as the 4th. (takL thought 'Oi, wasn't it the 3rd in a databook or Is my memory playing tricks on me?') Mr Yahagi said to him "at this stage of the game, you went out of tune again". Kish had to replace the dog Hokage with Naruto's father. And the series started. 

(kish wanted to write more missions of the team 7 facing new strong enemies to bond the team after the wave ark, like the leader of the enemy team was kakashis rival etc...but the editor urged him not to loiter, just introduce numerous new charas at once. Thus the chunin exam suddenly took place. Kish was like geeze this is too much for me. I can?t create so many different charas, friends n  foes all at once! and asked the editor to show him some samples. the editor drew this weird Kung fu guy and it became Guy. Guy and lee could have been konohas enemy. Kish wanted to complete the chunin exams with shikamaru as the winner but the editor suggested him to move on to a catastrophe. ) 

Kish never expected Kakashi to be so mad favoured by readers. 
Kish: I had no idea. I was like how come a fella like this one gets popular?
Kobayashi: Kishimoto-sensei, that's out of tune!
Kobayashi: Of course hed be popular. cos He?s badass, isnt he?
Kish: why, he shows only one eye and yet...
Kish: ..catches readers eyes. I don't get it
Jiraiya was also super popular. Kobayashi assumes their peeves endear them


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

takL said:


> The key words are kish is "out of tune"
> 
> Kish thought of a story about a ramen shop. About what 'the soup' and 'the noodles? can do when they are together. There was this ramen master and a boy who frequents the shop, Naruto.
> The idea was dismissed by the first editor Yahagi. "You're out of tune" stated Mr Yahagi.
> ...


thanks!!!!!!! 

so kishi thought lee ang gai as villains? that would have been interesting to be honest 

btw, anything about why salad is named that way? he repeated the reason for bolt's name several times but oddly enough, salad seems weird


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> thanks!!!!!!!
> anything about why salad is named that way? he repeated the reason for bolt's name several times but oddly enough, salad seems weird


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 15, 2014)

takL said:


> Kish never expected Kakashi to be so mad favoured by readers.
> Kish: I had no idea. I was like how come a fella like this one gets popular?
> Kobayashi: Kishimoto-sensei, that's out of tune!
> Kobayashi: Of course hed be popular. cos He?s badass, isnt he?
> ...




This sounds like two message board teenagers talking more than an interview with Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

that's reaching


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

speaking of which 

[YOUTUBE]KqE2AIqcpA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2014)

Especially since in japan you say Uchiha Sarada and not the other way around.


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Especially since in japan you say Uchiha Sarada and not the other way around.



this made me laugh


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> this made me laugh



I like Nagato in your avatar


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I like Nagato in your avatar



that is the guy from the manga kishi's bro is doing right now  


"Sasuke's not a close friend of mine, *nor is he very important*. However, he's a fellow shinobi of the Hidden Leaf, he is our comrade. This is why we'll risk our lives for him, it's the way of the leaf." 

although, i think he looks like sasuke 

eitherway, he is a badass


----------



## Rosi (Dec 15, 2014)

takL said:


> (kish wanted to write more missions of the team 7 facing new strong enemies to bond the team after the wave ark, like the leader of the enemy team was kakashis rival etc...but the editor urged him not to loiter, just introduce numerous new charas at once. Thus the chunin exam suddenly took place.



So this is editor's fault this bonds shit is so forced.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 15, 2014)

Rosi said:


> So this is editor's fault this bonds shit is so forced.



Yeah, why did we had to get the Chuunin Exam right after Zabuza, shit is retarded IMO.

Dammit editor-san


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2014)

i hope kishi has the idea of releasing these missions as separate vols


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 15, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, why did we had to get the Chuunin Exam right after Zabuza, shit is retarded IMO.
> 
> Dammit editor-san



Nah, it was the right decision.  Better characters were introduced in the chuunin exams.  Should have gone farther away from Team 7.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 15, 2014)

Having more missions before the chuunin exam would have been a great move, I think.  My biggest problem with the series is that the Team 7 bond was really underdeveloped for how deep and meaningful it's portrayed as being.  Naruto and Sakura care way too deeply about Sasuke given the amount of interaction they had.

Otherwise, regarding Salad/Sarada, it feels weird transliterating her name as "Salad" given that "Boruto" is the official romanization for Naruto's kid.  Plus, "Sarada" isn't actually an English loanword.  The origin is probably from the Portuguese "Salada".  The word has a weird etymology.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

So, NaruHina was so hard for Kishimoto that he needed to kill a character for that, and still needed other people to handle it in a movie? 

At least when it comes to Sakura and Sasuke no one had to die for them get married.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 15, 2014)

Kishimoto loves Sakura yet . . . I don't get why he didn't do more with her to fix her unpopularity if it meant so much to him. . . it's not like he had an opportunity to get out enough to see what a girl actually acts like when you have to deliver one chapter of 16 pages a week for 15 years and little sleep in between.

I'm pissed she was shoved in the back of the bus and I didn't even care for her character at the end other then the fact that she is a good busy wife (even if she is basically living in the dark keeping Sasuke's truth a lie if she even knows it).


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

I like Sakura, but focus on Naruto and Sasuke was her doom, or rather didn't allow her for more...

Senju and Uchiha, Itachi, tons of big gun powers, Kurama, Susanoo evolution; I think Kishimoto realized most people would be happy with that.

That's why no more Sakura development, or Anko, Tenten, Konan had potential too, then that cool female ANBU Yugao, Temari, Shizune...

Some people say Hinata would make for a better heroine, but I don't see her being treated any better than any other woman, plus she would be too quiet, so at least it's good that Sakura stayed as main girl.

People will hang for this, but that's why I love fillers in anime, it gave more characters wanted screentime.


----------



## RFujinami (Dec 15, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Having more missions before the chuunin exam would have been a great move, I think.  My biggest problem with the series is that the Team 7 bond was really underdeveloped for how deep and meaningful it's portrayed as being.  Naruto and Sakura care way too deeply about Sasuke given the amount of interaction they had.



I guess that's why the anime made that "" between the Pain Arc and the Kage Summit Arc in the anime to give Team 7 bonds more history.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> I like Sakura, but focus on Naruto and Sasuke was her doom, or rather didn't allow her for more...
> 
> Senju and Uchiha, Itachi, tons of big gun powers, Kurama, Susanoo evolution; I think Kishimoto realized most people would be happy with that.
> 
> ...



Kishi mentioned she never got development because of her popularity ranking, which was poor. No one was interested in her so he never focused on her. 
That's the problem I think a lot of mangakas face, trying to write a story based on weekly/monthly targets. It effects or rather restricts how much they can expand the storyline or a character. If an arc doesn't rank well, it's dropped quickly and fresh ideas are brought in and unfortunately the same thing happens with characters also.

Hinata as you said was shy, but her and neji were popular enough that kishi felt he could add to them. Which he did. The fact that he (not readers) even considered to make her the heroine instead of sakura says a lot.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 15, 2014)

takL said:


> Kish thought of a story about a ramen shop. About what 'the soup' and 'the noodles’ can do when they are together. There was this ramen master and a boy who frequents the shop, Naruto.
> The idea was dismissed by the first editor Yahagi. "You're out of tune" stated Mr Yahagi.



tbh, i agree with him. i wouldb't read about ramen.



> Time passed. Kish turned the ramen manga idea into a phantom fox boy manga and made a successful one-shot. Finally he was starting a series. He planned to make a dog on the hokage rock as the 4th. (takL thought 'Oi, wasn't it the 3rd in a databook or Is my memory playing tricks on me?') Mr Yahagi said to him "at this stage of the game, you went out of tune again". Kish had to replace the dog Hokage with Naruto's father. And the series started.



I would have liked this. The series would have remained more quirky.



> kish wanted to write more missions of the team 7 facing new strong enemies to bond the team after the wave ark, like the leader of the enemy team was kakashis rival etc...but the editor urged him not to loiter, just introduce numerous new charas at once. Thus the chunin exam suddenly took place.



my heart broke. 



> Guy and lee could have been konohas enemy.


That would've been interesting.



> Kish wanted to complete the chunin exams with shikamaru as the winner but the editor suggested him to move on to a catastrophe. )



We got both, didn't we, so?



> Kish never expected Kakashi to be so mad favoured by readers.
> Kish: I had no idea. I was like how come a fella like this one gets popular?
> Kobayashi: Kishimoto-sensei, that's out of tune!
> Kobayashi: Of course hed be popular. cos He’s badass, isnt he?
> ...







Addy said:


> btw, anything about why salad is named that way? he repeated the reason for bolt's name several times but oddly enough, salad seems weird



Alt name for Saraswati and a pun with Sakura's name.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 15, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Some people say Hinata would make for a better heroine, but I don't see her being treated any better than any other woman, plus she would be too quiet, so at least it's good that Sakura stayed as main girl.



Sasuke is too quiet, they should have replaced him with Rock Lee as Naruto's rival


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> The fact that he (not readers) even considered to make her the heroine instead of sakura says a lot.



After hearing that inspiration for Naruto's dad was a dog, I really don't know how much anything Kishimoto says is saying a lot. 

Even Sakura aside, I think Ino or Tenten would be a much better choice for heroine than Hinata.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 15, 2014)

Tenten!  She never fawned over Sasuke like an idiot other then thinking "oh, he's cute" and put her team first.  Her dream was that her team was together and "cool".  She was a good person that never asked too much out of anyone like Sakura and Ino.  Hinata was a nice girl, but in part two had nothing to say besides "Naruto-kun" half the time (even if her fight against Pain was pretty sweet and brave and did protect him).  

In the databook Kishi has the female characters like "Sasuke" instead of "books and dango" or something less obsessive.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 15, 2014)

Tenten is perhaps proof that making a female character less distinct, is perhaps better than trying to define them in questionable, one dimensional ways.

People think more highly of Tenten than someone like Karin, right?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 15, 2014)

takL said:


> The key words are kish is "out of tune"
> (kish wanted to write more missions of the* team 7 facing new strong enemies to bond the team after the wave ark, like the leader of the enemy team was kakashis rival* etc...but the editor urged him not to loiter, just introduce numerous new charas at once. Thus the chunin exam suddenly took place. Kish was like geeze this is too much for me. I can’t create so many different charas, friends n  foes all at once! and asked the editor to show him some samples. the editor drew this weird Kung fu guy and it became Guy. Guy and lee could have been konohas enemy. Kish wanted to complete the chunin exams with shikamaru as the winner but the editor suggested him to move on to a catastrophe. )


Chuunin exams is awesome and all but godammit 

Shikamaru should've just win and end the chuunin exams. Come on , tournament arcs getting interrupted is so common.

Guy and Lee  I like how Gai is a random idea by the editor, but it was a good idea.

Thanks for the trans takL. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 15, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Shadow, I feel sorry for you. I truly do. Neji deserved better. His death still hits me because of how badly it was executed.



i appreciate that sentiment bro 

anytime i now start to thnk of Naruto (the series) I slowly get my animosity renewed due to how poorly it was executed and due to how high a level of bullshit i knew it to be.

I recall the day i read the chapter i saw him jump in front of that attack. i recall slowly clicking to the next page after my heart dropped and i reassured myself that he had a chance to survive (after all, EVERYONE else has escaped a brush with death, right?), then i noticed the "branching out' effect of the attack an was overcome with the sense that this bullshit was going to end with my dude being dead.

upon review, i had SO MUCH MORE prove to me that the entire event was bullshit. the really short version is "how the fuck is naruto THAT tired after sage mode just ended...? i remember all the shit he pulled off in the Pein fight -- there's not logical way he could have been so tired!!" and Hinata's actions didn't make sense either. 

all my bullshit detection alarms were on full blast... and i was confident from the moment he died, that there would be no bringing him back to life.

 bastards...



Rios said:


> Why are you so mad? He was absolutely useless the whole part 2, pairing business(him being close to both Naruto and Hinata) was what brought him back in the picture. You should be happy he ended up as more important than fodders like Kiba and Shino.



nah son... he wasn't "useless" part 2, he was deliberately ignored - there's a big difference. Kishi avoided team gai pretty hard in part 2. they would have been very useful throughout part 2. how the fuck naruto is so intent on finding and saving sasuke, but not ever using a Hyuuga's help doesn't also doesn't make any damn sense. JUST LIKE it makes no damn sense that hyuuga's aren't involved in surveying the village for protective purposes, nor police purposes, etc. kishi knew damn well these mfas abilities were "too" useful.

i don't want a character who showed so much promise and potential to be brought back for this sake. as many others have said, they could have let him die before if that was the case. of let him stay in the background for the most part like lee and Tenten. don't bring him back only give me some shitty moment for his death and have it be for the sake of a extremely under-developed relationship. 

that aside, neji played a part in the war aside for being sacrificed for the relationship... it was just, like many things in the war, poorly displayed/shown/etc.



Addy said:


> i would rather never hear of neji in par 2 then him dying as a pairing fodder
> 
> it is spilled milk and all but "cupid"............. neji had to die so naruto can love hinata meaning her confession before was useless?
> 
> ...



indeed, though i don't agree about gaara... and upon reading this, my first through was that paragon wasn't gonna like it lol.

things that really annoy the fuck out of me is that "relative realism" some to hurt Neji and no one else (who ever played a significant part in the story and was named). review the "wtf"-inspiring ways in which Kakashi, Gaara, Bee, the Gokage, and others have managed to stay alive... then think about how neji was done. 

it's 'realistic' that he'd sacrifice himself and die from those wounds, but that 'realistic'-ness doesn't seem to get at anyone else like it does neji lol.



Paragon said:


> Woah, hey now.  The world needs dat Kazekage Gaara.



haha and this was pretty much as expected lol.

and i agree. gaara is high up on my list of faves.



Love Seeker said:


> so it turns out these jokes are actually true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG this shit had me crackin' up! this deserves the old ryoma smiley!!



AceBizzle said:


> Hilarious :
> 
> And goodness, Kishi loves putting his foot in his own mouth


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 15, 2014)

I still can't believe Tsunade is still alive


----------



## RFujinami (Dec 15, 2014)

^Forget Tsunade, how about dat Onoki?  He was alive during *Madara's* time.


----------



## Esket (Dec 15, 2014)

@Shadow: I agree completely with everything you said. I would have been fine with him just staying in the background with the rest of team guy instead of dying for some pairing.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 15, 2014)

It didn't take much to give Neji a decent resolution. All it would have taken is to show him alive and with one, unsealed child. But nooo.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 15, 2014)

RFujinami said:


> ^Forget Tsunade, how about dat Onoki?  He was alive during *Madara's* time.



I don't mean because of age I mean because she was fucking cut in half.


----------



## Esket (Dec 15, 2014)

^ And Madara had 1/4 of his torso destroyed even though he regen'd with the juubi but still.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> It didn't take much to give Neji a decent resolution. All it would have taken is to show him alive and with one, unsealed child. But nooo.




Even if Neji had to die, the execution was just bad


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 16, 2014)

My nicca neji I hate it had to be him.

If only things turned out differently.


nardo could have taken the w00d,he's stwong afterall.:33


----------



## Undead (Dec 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> My nicca neji I hate it had to be him.
> 
> If only things turned out differently.
> 
> ...


I can't believe NejiHina is a thing.


----------



## Azula (Dec 16, 2014)

Paragon said:


> I can't believe NejiHina is a thing.



i*c*st is wincest


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> My nicca neji I hate it had to be him.
> 
> If only things turned out differently.
> 
> ...



If only Hinata hadn't seized the opportunity to impress Naruto-kun by playing meat shield and tried something effective instead. 

Poor guy had no choice but to come in and handle her mess.

And don't tell me the spikes were too fast. Neji even had enough time to jump in front of them.

A good hakke kusho (that long range juuken) would've done the job, and she knows that attack.


----------



## Undead (Dec 16, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> i*c*st is wincest


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If only Hinata hadn't seized the opportunity to impress Naruto-kun by playing meat shield and tried something effective instead.
> 
> Poor guy had no choice but to come in and handle her mess.
> 
> ...



Hiashi explicitly stated that neither Neji or Hinata were capable of countering the spikes using the hakke kusho. I honestly don't know why, but that's how the scene was written.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deana (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL, It's like some of you don't realize if any other girl would've been the heroine, they would still be going by the same strip Sakura got and said girl would still play second fiddle to the male leads.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 16, 2014)

> (kish wanted to write more missions of the team 7 facing new strong enemies to bond the team after the wave ark, like the leader of the enemy team was kakashis rival etc...but the editor urged him not to loiter, just introduce numerous new charas at once.



Damn..

Kishi was on the right track. 

Is this why there isn't a single casual mission in Part 2?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2014)

Someone should ask him what was the point of introducing Kaguya since she was fucking pointless


----------



## Undead (Dec 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Someone should ask him what was the point of introducing Kaguya since she was fucking pointless


Easy way to cop out of the manga.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> My nicca neji I hate it had to be him.
> 
> If only things turned out differently.
> 
> ...


I feel bad but I'm laughing 



Bruce Wayne said:


> Damn..
> 
> Kishi was on the right track.
> 
> Is this why there isn't a single casual mission in Part 2?



Yeah some of Kishi's direction was right...:/


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah some of Kishi's direction was right...:/



The missions were a good and easy way to get characters to go on adventures. What a waist of a good idea. Even oda couldn't compete with that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Someone should ask him what was the point of introducing Kaguya since she was fucking pointless



you mean you didnt know it was because of the movie?


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

well, most of his issues come from his mother............


----------



## Undead (Dec 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Addy said:


> well, most of his issues come from his mother............


Sad, but true.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Sad, but true.



this is what happens when the only girl in the series that gaara talks about was is mommy 



Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __



as if i didn't know about evey narukushi fanart since that is the on;y pairing kushina is known for :ignoramus


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Someone should ask him what was the point of introducing Kaguya since she was fucking pointless



Look at these images.



There is that and the movie. I can't believe you even asked that when its so obvious that she was just a plot device and a cash grab.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The missions were a good and easy way to get characters to go on adventures. What a waist of a good idea. Even oda couldn't compete with that.


They can meet other village ninjas. 
Explore more on Naruto's world.




Addy said:


> you mean you didnt know it was because of the movie?


Perhaps one day Kishi will admit it....


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 16, 2014)

That editor went out of proportion... he should have just let Kishi do his thang


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm amazed that Kishi actually wanted people to like Sakura. It seemed to me like he took pleasure in trolling her.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Perhaps one day Kishi will admit it....



well, he admitted to neji's death only existing because of NH. though, kaguya existing because of the movie alone making it filler (since kaguya is) will be a ground not even kishi haz da balls to handle


----------



## Undead (Dec 16, 2014)

I wonder if Kaguya has an FC. I don't know anyone who likes her.


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 16, 2014)

Another reason why Kaguya was brought into the manga is because Kishi realized that Naruto's "it's a lie" arguement wouldn't be enough for some readers. Kishi doesn't even know why Kaguya needed an army.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I'm amazed that Kishi actually wanted people to like Sakura. It seemed to be like he took pleasure in trolling her.



i think kishi mimicked hinata into sakura by making her only about love. maybe he thought people liked hinata more was because she was only love oriented compared to sakura. 

however, kishi forgot that sakura's dynamic with sasuke is much different than naruto's with hinata 

well.... would have been dynamic between naruto and hinata since that happened in the movie. still, it was as close to what people thought it would be.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean you didnt know it was because of the movie?



By all accounts she's not even mentioned in the movie, so all this shit about her existing for the movie is kinda silly.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2014)

Paragon said:


> I wonder if Kaguya has an FC. I don't know anyone who likes her.


There is. and yes there are people who like her cause she's cute/pretty.

There's also an anti Kaguya FC but no one cared enough to join lol.



Gilgamesh said:


> By all accounts she's not even mentioned in the movie, so all this shit about her existing for the movie is kinda silly.



Assuming she's not created for the movie, another reason I could think of is Kishi just threw her in as a way finish to Madara :/


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> By all accounts she's not even mentioned in the movie, so all this shit about her existing for the movie is kinda silly.



well, that is odd come to think of it 

maybe kishi originally had another idea for kaguya but then scratched it.  that might explain why hamura has like..... one scene


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think kishi mimicked hinata into sakura by making her only about love. maybe he thought people liked hinata more was because she was only love oriented compared to sakura.
> 
> however, kishi forgot that sakura's dynamic with sasuke is much different than naruto's with hinata
> 
> well.... would have been dynamic between naruto and hinata since that happened in the movie. still, it was as close to what people thought it would be.



-Kishi didn't capitalized on her Genjutsu skills in part 1 and just made her a Tsunade knock off.
-Kishi didn't have Sakura surpass Tsunade  that was hyped to happen. Only SP's ads of "The Last" says this.
-Kishi didn't have Sakura achieve her goals such as catching up with her teammates, not being a dismal in distress anymore,  and helping bring Sasuke back from darkness. She only succeeded in spreading her legs open for Sasuke's D.

Kishi is either lying when he says he likes Sakura or he's just an idiot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is what happens when the only girl in the series that gaara talks about was is mommy
> 
> 
> 
> as if i didn't know about evey narukushi fanart since that is the on;y pairing kushina is known for :ignoramus



No love for MinaKushi then?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 16, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> So, NaruHina was so hard for Kishimoto that he needed to kill a character for that, and still needed other people to handle it in a movie?
> 
> At least when it comes to Sakura and Sasuke no one had to die for them get married.



Sakura almost died 3 times


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 16, 2014)

And was always saved.

She never suffered any for life serious injury.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 16, 2014)

She never lost anyone important to her throughout the entire story either. When I figured that out I was in awe because Naruto, Sasuke, and Kakashi were more connected in that field than she was. If Sakura lost Tsunade it might've opened up some serious drive that she lost after Sasori, but it's crazy when you realize Sakura lost absolutely no one close to her in the entire 700 chapters. Everyone she cares about is alive and well.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 16, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Everyone she cares about is alive and well.



Which basically means you are winner if you are related to Sakura.

You don't die like a fodder. 

Superior Haruno genes.


----------



## takL (Dec 16, 2014)

kish says neji was also very popular.



Paragon said:


> I don't know anyone who likes her.



hello. here i am a kaguya fan.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2014)

takL said:


> kish says neji was also very popular.
> 
> 
> 
> hello. here i am a kaguya fan.



Me too ! She was a least more interesting that Maddy, for me.


----------



## takL (Dec 16, 2014)

hey i do like maddy too. hes quite a character. just, i tend to take women over men.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 16, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> She never lost anyone important to her throughout the entire story either. When I figured that out I was in awe because Naruto, Sasuke, and Kakashi were more connected in that field than she was. If Sakura lost Tsunade it might've opened up some serious drive that she lost after Sasori, but it's crazy when you realize Sakura lost absolutely no one close to her in the entire 700 chapters. Everyone she cares about is alive and well.



well granny chiyo was pretty close with her even if they only spent a day or so together and she died.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 16, 2014)

Chiyo didn't get killed.

And now that I think about it, she was probably the best character from Suna for what we saw of her.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 16, 2014)

Titanosaurus said:


> well granny chiyo was pretty close with her even if they only spent a day or so together and she died.



Chiyo gave her life for Gaara willingly, it wasn't stolen away by an enemy. Not to mention she hadn't even known her for a week minimum, there was no real 'bond' there, they were partners against a common foe and worked together to beat him. 

You can't weigh Chiyo = Sakura like you could Jiraiya = Naruto or Uchiha Clan = Sasuke, not even Sakumo/Rin/Obito = Kakashi. Compared to those losses, Sakura losing Chiyo is a joke. 

Still liked her though.

Had Sakura lost Tsunade, she might understand the pain of loss everyone around her carried and may have had a second wind for her determination in early part 2.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 16, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Chiyo didn't get killed.
> 
> And now that I think about it, she was probably the best character from Suna for what we saw of her.



she still died


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> No love for MinaKushi then?



nope, for every minakushi hentai drawing, there are hundreds of narukushi hentais ck


----------



## Fay (Dec 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> nope, for every minakushi hentai drawing, there are hundreds of narukushi hentais ck



Ewwww, those hentai artist pair him with literally everyone. Let's hope no naruto - sarada or cho cho hentai will ever see the light .


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 16, 2014)

I like Kaguya over Obito.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 16, 2014)

Ew, NaruKushi. 

Kaguya may not have been created for the movie, but Hamura was. He served no purpose in the manga. I wonder if Hamura was Kishi's creation or he was just one of the hordes of characters he imported.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 16, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I still can't believe Tsunade is still alive



exactly. she's got one hell of a strong jutsu but come the fuck on -- IF you're gonna have the nerve to kill Neji off, that is.



RFujinami said:


> ^Forget Tsunade, how about dat Onoki?  He was alive during *Madara's* time.



Oonoki...

AS WELL AS SAMUI AND ATSUI... the kishi was mindful enough to show us these 2 survived. it felt like a slap in the face...



Esket said:


> @Shadow: I agree completely with everything you said. I would have been fine with him just staying in the background with the rest of team guy instead of dying for some pairing.



yup... for a fuckin' pairing that SHOULD NOT have needed any fuckin' help to begin with.



Mizura said:


> It didn't take much to give Neji a decent resolution. All it would have taken is to show him alive and with one, unsealed child. But nooo.



i saw something that poured sugar all over this shit earlier today... on a narutowiki page for neji... talking about how be became a martyr and inspired so many - including naruto... ALL TRUE SHIT... however the execution of it falls by the waist-side.

and feels pretty insincere/disingenuous at the end of the day because of how Kishi handled him throughout part 2.

that handling makes it hard for readers to understand that Neji was fairly well known, and put in significant work during the war - including, apparently, leading that squad he was in once they split up in 2, to help Darui's squad.

this is why it's clear to me that kishi deliberately avoided neji.

and another reason is so enraging... just review almost every other person's death... or every one that was supposed to be significant or have a significant impact/role...

Jiraiya's death was BRILLIANTLY executed.
Asuma's death was handled well.
Sandaime's death was handled very well.
Itachi's death was handled well.
Kisame's death was handled well.
Inochi and Shikaku got to play and EXTREMELY vital part in the war that was clear as day (despite the lack of fighting action)
Kakashi death was well done.... AND he came fuckin' back 

then there's Neji... the ONLY one of his generation to be hit with the bullshit-stick. additionally, his fuckin' pops was in the war and Kishi completely played Neji/Hyuuga fans everywhere because no one was even thinking that Hizashi being edo'd had anything to do with Hiashi! Neji doesn't even get to see his father edo'd... then dies speaking to his father's memory - we don't get any kind of deal where he gets to see and speak with his father like what had happened with Kakashi though... how foul is that?



Revy said:


> My nicca neji I hate it had to be him.
> 
> If only things turned out differently.
> 
> ...



this is hilarious! i fuckin' wish!
neji sould have save hinata, and naruto could have moved on his own.

there's SO MANY ways that shit could have been avoided.
-no one can tell me hinata is incapable of moving naurto on her own... she could have moved him 2 feet over to avoid the attack lol.
-neji could have kaiten'd both of their asses out of the way while protecting himself.
-hinata's lion/tiger palms could have destroyed them spikes...
-naruto could have moved on his own
-naruto could have withstood the attack - it wouldn't be the first time that kyuubi stepped into make sure naruto didn't die... ask sasuke (VotE fight TWICE).

the list goes on.

db


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 16, 2014)

Luiz said:


> If only Hinata hadn't seized the opportunity to impress Naruto-kun by playing meat shield and tried something effective instead.
> 
> Poor guy had no choice but to come in and handle her mess.
> 
> ...



this is true stuff here. 

considering that she destroyed one or two with kushou, she def could have done it. if she had time to run infront of the attack, and meat shield for naruto... she had time to either attack the spike, or hit naruto with a kushou to knock his bullshittin' ass (that mfer was NOT that tired lol) out of the way... furthermore, there was so much time that neji was about to jump in the air to intercept the spike with his body... AS A REACTION to seeing wtf Hinata was attempting. 

this are clear indications that there was indeed enough time for something different to have been done.



HolyHands said:


> Hiashi explicitly stated that neither Neji or Hinata were capable of countering the spikes using the hakke kusho. I honestly don't know why, but that's how the scene was written.



that shit, hiashi's statement, doesn't matter... regarding what makes/made sense. it sets the stage or circumstances as told to us by the writer because "just because they said so" but EVERYTHING they actually show us tells us that they were full of shit with that claim.




Haruka Katana said:


> There is. and yes there are people who like her cause she's cute/pretty.
> 
> There's also an anti Kaguya FC but no one cared enough to join lol.
> 
> Assuming she's not created for the movie, another reason I could think of is Kishi just threw her in as a way finish to Madara :/



i can see it as her coming along just to finish Madara. Madara's was one cheatin' ass MFer!! lol



takL said:


> kish says neji was also very popular.
> 
> 
> 
> hello. here i am a kaguya fan.



this fact makes his handling of Neji all the more questionable and disrespectful.

and it's NOT because he can't write a character or death. as i pointed out - the Jiraiya death was executed BRILLIANTLY. it was tough to take, but it wasn't poorly done at all. Neji's death is the polar opposite in terms of execution.



takL said:


> hey i do like maddy too. hes quite a character. just, i tend to take women over men.



is it bad that kishi's handling of neji and his death caused incredible amounts of animosity toward naruto and sasuke in me for a while? lol... madara was my hero for a couple of chapters LOL...

i praised him for doing the "unthinkable" and killing both Naruto and Sasuke - i think in the same chapter lol.

but of course, as another slap in the face, kishi allows them to survive  which reminded me that only Neji (from the konoha 12) was being victimized by "relative realism".


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Fay said:


> Ewwww, those hentai artist pair him with literally everyone. Let's hope no naruto - sarada or cho cho hentai will ever see the light .



sarada hentai already exists. although, i think not that many hentai artists even give a shit about naruto since most of it is yaoi.





ch1p said:


> Ew, NaruKushi.



narukushi is allowed while sasukushi isnt and yes, i have seen this


----------



## takL (Dec 16, 2014)

kish explained about nejis death referring to jiraiyas in another interview.

anyways
Other interesting titbits I can remember from the show.

Kish always barely met the deadline of wsj and amended chaps for the vols. 
He asked for trouble by introducing the multiple shadow clone tech in the opening of the series. Also by equipping shikamaru with an iq (intelligence quotient) of 200 which kish doesn't have himself.

Sharingan is originally from Jiraiya児雷也(not Jiraiya 自来也in Naruto) off the classical ninja story.  Kish didn't want to overload Jiraiya by giving sharingan that he let Uchiha have it instead. 
Mr. Kobayashi says that made the manga the most eye centred story ever.

On Akatsuki 
Mr. Kobayashi says Akatsuki was so thrilling. He loves Hidan.
Kish says 'Oh me too!"
Kish did whatever he wanted with the Hidan+kakuzu arc. Like Hidans head gets chopped off and sent flying and yet is still speaking shits. Underage Shikamaru tries a puff. Those were too much for a shonen/wsj manga.
Kobayashi says he totally loved the manly and hard-boiled touch of the arc but at the same time worried if it was ok for the anime.
kish tells Apparently the Higher-ups weren't very pleased and told the editor to bridle kish's recklessness. The editor however gave Kish the go-ahead this time around. just the chopped surface shouldn't be shown. Hence the black belts on both the sides of the head chopping spread.

Mr. Kobayashi asks if Hidan (the head) is still alive (at the bottom of the hole in the Deer Garden)?
Kish says yes. he could have brought him in (to the war) but he restrained himself. Or he'd have gotten carried away again. Plus blacking his section (/cut end) out could be too much trouble.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





takL said:


> kish explained about nejis death referring to jiraiyas in another interview.
> 
> anyways
> Other interesting titbits I can remember from the show.
> ...






Damn, Hidan could have been in the war. But yeah, the Hidans moments weren't really the same as the rest.
Too bad.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

takL said:


> kish explained about nejis death referring to jiraiyas in another interview.
> 
> anyways
> Other interesting titbits I can remember from the show.
> ...



this is gold 

seriously, all the thanks to the all mighty translator takL


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope someone asks Kishi if Lee Jr. mother is indeed Tenten  I need to know.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> this is gold
> 
> seriously, all the thanks to the all mighty translator takL



One can wonder what Kishi would have done if he wasn't censored by WSJ.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> One can wonder what Kishi would have done if he wasn't censored by WSJ.



he seriously should try and release a separate book showing some core changes if kishi didn't censor shit (like a few pages how the hidan fight would have looked or samples of hidan in the war arc if he was there, and not the entire manga redone)......... naruto is not in wsj read by children anymore so why not?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> he seriously should try and release a separate book showing some core changes if kishi didn't censor shit......... naruto is not in wsj read by children anymore so why not?



Well, he wanted to write a Seinen from the start, but was told he should give a try to shonen first, you know.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 16, 2014)

takL said:


> kish explained about nejis death referring to jiraiyas in another interview.
> 
> anyways
> Other interesting titbits I can remember from the show.
> ...



the *BOLD*... what did he say?

the rest of what you translated is appreciated and interesting... but i need that information i put in bold print lol.

irun da ze!



Addy said:


> this is gold
> 
> seriously, all the thanks to the all mighty translator takL



for real!!



Yagami1211 said:


> Damn, Hidan could have been in the war. But yeah, the Hidans moments weren't really the same as the rest.
> Too bad.



so much for Hidan needing to keep giving sacrifices.... or... he gave so many he accumulated a lot of extra time to live


----------



## Rashman (Dec 16, 2014)

takL said:


> k
> 
> Mr. Kobayashi asks if Hidan (the head) is still alive (at the bottom of the hole in the Deer Garden)?
> *Kish says yes*. *he could have brought him in (to the war) but he restrained himself*. Or he'd have gotten carried away again. Plus blacking his section (/cut end) out could be too much trouble.



I fucking knew it.... 


He is still alive and he could have been part of the shitty war! 

I always knew he was special. He was just so different from all the other shitheads in the story.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 16, 2014)

takL said:


> (kish wanted to write more missions of the team 7 facing new strong enemies to bond the team after the wave ark, like the leader of the enemy team was kakashis rival etc...but the editor urged him not to loiter, just introduce numerous new charas at once.



I wish Kishi would have stood his ground here. 2-3 more missions for Team 7 before the Chuunin exam would have really helped to flesh out the people that this manga is supposed to be about. And it would have made the Team 7 bond more believable.


----------



## Addy (Dec 16, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, he wanted to write a Seinen from the start, but was told he should give a try a shonen first, you know.



why editor-kun?


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> I wish Kishi would have stood his ground here. 2-3 more missions for Team 7 before the Chuunin exam would have really helped to flesh out the people that this manga is supposed to be about. And it would have made the Team 7 bond more believable.



quite true.

i wish there were abunch of comics released for the other teams/characters.... it would add so much to the "narutoverse" and allow much more stories to be fleshed out.



Addy said:


> why editor-kun?



LMFAOOO


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 16, 2014)

Wtf they make it sound like Kishi isn't retarded and the retards are the editors.
Now im mad at the editors.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2014)

Revy said:


> My nicca neji I hate it had to be him.
> 
> If only things turned out differently.






takL said:


> Mr. Kobayashi says that made the manga the most eye centred story ever.



no shit.

And yeah, Akatsuki were one of the highest points of the series.

Did he say anything about the whole Tobito deal?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 16, 2014)

Why is WSJ censoring stuff when I saw some ecchi shit in it? 

Kishi could try Naruto seinen version, I would read it 



Rashman said:


> I fucking knew it....
> 
> 
> He is still alive and he could have been part of the shitty war!
> ...



I'd say this is a blessing, war arc was terrible, good thing Hidan stayed out of that shit.



Jin-E said:


> I wish Kishi would have stood his ground here. 2-3 more missions for Team 7 before the Chuunin exam would have really helped to flesh out the people that this manga is supposed to be about. And it would have made the Team 7 bond more believable.



Yeah...as much as I like the chuunin exams..:/



takL said:


> Kish always barely met the deadline of wsj and amended chaps for the vols.
> He asked for trouble by introducing the multiple shadow clone tech in the opening of the series. Also by equipping shikamaru with an iq (intelligence quotient) of 200 which kish doesn't have himself.


LoL I understand why. Must be hard.


----------



## jazz189 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow reading the interview if I had to summarize my impression of Kishimoto its "out of tune".

Sakura's unpopularity with the Japanese fandom isn't all that surprising to me, simply put there just isn't much to her character. I kind of feel bad for Kishimoto but at the same time I don't because in a way forcing Sakura down people's throats did nothing for the character, if anything it just served to make her more irritating as she just never improved and instead had to ride on the coat tails of other characters. I'm not surprised for his reasoning for not including Sakura's parents, since to be honest, it would just make her even more dis-likable than she already is, because now she would just be unappreciative, especially when her team mates don't have parents. 

Almost every character in Naruto has a back story that involves some form of loss, or has something motivation for them to get better, except for Sakura.

I wonder if the reason why Kishimoto's editor didn't want Kishimoto to focus too much on team 7 is because he wanted Kishimoto to move on from it, which he ended up doing anyway.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 17, 2014)

lol

When the story opens, Sakura's ideals are mostly concerned with keeping her promise with Ino and herself to become, as she puts it, a full-fledged ninja.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Wtf they make it sound like Kishi isn't retarded and the retards are the editors.
> Now im mad at the editors.



To be fair if it wasn't for the editors we'd have a manga about ramen, and looking past that the 4th Hokage would've been a dog...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2014)

Both Kishi and the editors have their ups and downs.


----------



## Jad (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm starting to  understand why Gai and Rock Lee were such awesome characters to read, they hardly had Kishi's involvement in them (not saying he didn't have large ideas put forward). I mean those characters were created by an editor, hell the Rock Lee Drunken Fist fight with Kimimaro wasn't even Kishi's idea.

That also makes me understand why Lee never went Drunken Fist ever again, since it wasn't Kishi's idea in the first place. He probably didn't want to continue with Lee having that fighting style anymore.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 17, 2014)

Kishimoto has stated though that Gai's character (Youth!) was based on a teacher he knew in the past.

The contributions and direction of the story aren't 100% on one person.


Lee never went drunken fist again because..he wasn't relevant in Part 2.


----------



## Jad (Dec 17, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Kishimoto has stated though that Gai's character (Youth!) was based on a teacher he knew in the past.



Forgot about that part of being based on Kishi's teacher.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 17, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Wtf they make it sound like Kishi isn't retarded and the retards are the editors.
> Now im mad at the editors.



both have there parts to play in the blame... the editors get most of it since they seemed to have thwarted kishi's every attempt to make things make more sense lol...

kishi get's blame for turning Neji into wingman of the year ALL TIME 

and for this too:
[sp][/sp]


----------



## PumpkinRoll (Dec 17, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Kishimoto has stated though that Gai's character (Youth!) was based on a teacher he knew in the past.
> 
> *The contributions and direction of the story aren't 100% on one person.*
> 
> ...



This is so true. And sometimes its easy to forget that.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

Sharingan originally for Jiraiya? LOL.

And well I guess that answers the debate about Hidan. Strange.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Dec 17, 2014)

Kind of upsetting to read that Kishi had originally planned on more quality time for Team 7 to strengthen the bond, at least he actually knew what was necessary to make it believable even if he never had the chance to go through with those missions.

I can't stop thinking about the cool characters they would have met and the world exploration (which there was never enough of in Naruto) . Such a fucking shame.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope someone asks Kishi if Lee Jr. mother is indeed Tenten  I need to know.



No.

Gai found Lee, who is apparently of no relation. Lee probably just carried on the tradition.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 17, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> No.
> 
> Gai found Lee, who is apparently of no relation. Lee probably just carried on the tradition.



So Lee Jr. may not be Lee's son? That's a thought that never came to mind but it would make sense as well.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah that's a good point, Lee may actually be single


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> *Kind of upsetting to read that Kishi had originally planned on more quality time for Team 7 to strengthen the bond, at least he actually knew what was necessary to make it believable even if he never had the chance to go through with those missions.*
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the cool characters they would have met and the world exploration (which there was never enough of in Naruto) . Such a fucking shame.



I agree. Wish he brought Sasuke back earlier in part two so that this could happen.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 17, 2014)

^ seriously. Team 7's bond was what drew me into the series. I love their team dynamics and I was so sad at the end of Part 1. Perhaps there is a chance that they can show up and go on a mission in the new series.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

Right, and that's what I think the beauty of the Naruto series really is. It's not those three themselves, but the relationship they had. And personally, when they came back together, that's when the war arc really came back to life despite some questionable writing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> why editor-kun?



Because he is Satan.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Because he is Satan.



why satan kun?


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 18, 2014)

How do I see all the translated interviews


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 18, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah that's a good point, Lee may actually be single



I disagree.

Lee Jr. wears a scarf like Lee's. This is symilar to Gai wearing the same red ornament that his father. The kid also looks too young for a shinobi, with no headband at all, so he cannot be his student.

Finally, the kid has TenTen's eyes and she is shown right after with the youthful hairdo and having a real job in order to pay the debts as Lee isn't working. It all makes sense.
Also, Kishimoto likes to repay the girls one-sided love through the series by making them have their men. It happened with Sakura, Hinata and Ino.

As TenTen has always loved Lee it was just the only outcome for the team.


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 18, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Right, and that's what I think the beauty of the Naruto series really is. It's not those three themselves, but the relationship they had. And personally, when they came back together, that's when the war arc really came back to life despite some questionable writing.



Land of waves and chuunin exams were my favorites arcs. Just because you see them working as a team and protecting each other. It really brings to light of what kakashi said that teamwork is so important. The bonds that they created and friendship and trust that they had in each other was beautiful.  Even small thing like sasuke knowing  naruto can't remember a long password during the exam or sakura watching over the two boys as they rest.  I couldn't really pay attention to a large half of part 2 since it was missing that team bond. Felt like it was mostly watching a power struggle between different opponents. I hope new series can bring some of that back. If not with the original team 7... Maybe with the new kids. So I pray.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> why satan kun?



Holy shiettttt


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> why satan kun?


Because money.



LadyTenTen said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Lee Jr. wears a scarf like Lee's. This is symilar to Gai wearing the same red ornament that his father. The kid also looks too young for a shinobi, with no headband at all, so he cannot be his student.
> 
> ...


Tbh I felt like Lee's side it's up for interpretation but I don't mind any outcome for him lol.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

minniehyunnie said:


> Holy shiettttt



i want satan sempai to notice me 



Haruka Katana said:


> Because money.



my old nemesis strikes again


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 18, 2014)

takL said:


> kish explained about nejis death referring to jiraiyas in another interview.
> 
> anyways
> Other interesting titbits I can remember from the show.
> ...



Wait so Hidan and Kakuzu arc is too violent for shonen jump but hunter x hunter isn't?  watt????

Now I'm pissed off, I swear hxh gets away with the sickest most fucked up shit and yet Naruto gets held back by pussy editors.  How is Hidan that much worse than evil Gaara?  I don't get it

Thinking about it, right after the Hidan Kakuzu arc is where the quality started to drop a bit, having his freedom to show violence in a damn ninja manga neutered probably heavily fucked up his stride, now he had to make sure he didn't show too much of this or that and thus we got less and less of the dark gritty stuff that made Naruto great and we were left referencing the tragedies depicted in Part 1 instead of seeing new REAL fucked up shit.  So fuck the assholes at SJ who told Kishi he had to make his manga lamer so it could be on the same level as shit like One Piece for babiez


----------



## Bitch (Dec 18, 2014)

Haters kill yaselves.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2014)

Bitch said:


> Haters kill yaselves.



After you, my dear.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 18, 2014)

> Sharingan is originally from Jiraiya児雷也(not Jiraiya 自来也in Naruto) off the classical ninja story. Kish didn't want to overload Jiraiya by giving sharingan that he let Uchiha have it instead.
> *Mr. Kobayashi says that made the manga the most eye centred story ever.*




You don't say? 

Jiraiya with a Sharingan. Hm. Interesting idea.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 18, 2014)

Titanosaurus said:


> Thinking about it, right after the Hidan Kakuzu arc is where the quality started to drop a bit, having his freedom to show violence in a damn ninja manga neutered probably heavily fucked up his stride, now he had to make sure he didn't show too much of this or that and thus we got less and less of the dark gritty stuff that made Naruto great and we were left referencing the tragedies depicted in Part 1 instead of seeing new REAL fucked up shit.  So fuck the assholes at SJ who told Kishi he had to make his manga lamer so it could be on the same level as shit like One Piece for babiez



The manga after Hidan and Kakuzu was still better than the penis arc.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2014)

Good thing Jiraiya didn't have Sharingan. 


Titanosaurus said:


> Wait so Hidan and Kakuzu arc is too violent for shonen jump but hunter x hunter isn't?  watt????


What are you triple posting for?


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 18, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Good thing Jiraiya didn't have Sharingan.




How so? Would have been more balanced I guess. And not all about Uchiha only.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> You don't say?
> 
> Jiraiya with a Sharingan. Hm. Interesting idea.



so....  emo jiraya


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How so? Would have been more balanced I guess. And not all about Uchiha only.



That's not really the Sharingan's fault.  It's more Sasuke's existence's fault


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2014)

Non-Uchihas don't deserve the Sharingan


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 18, 2014)

Someone explain why hxh isn't censored


----------



## Arinna (Dec 18, 2014)

takL said:


> Sharingan is originally from Jiraiya児雷也(not Jiraiya 自来也in Naruto) off the classical ninja story.  Kish didn't want to overload Jiraiya by giving sharingan that he let Uchiha have it instead.
> Mr. Kobayashi says that made the manga the most eye centred story ever.



Wow imagine Jiraiya with Sharigan. 
Everyone would have been like "Jiraiya too OP, pls nerf"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> How so? Would have been more balanced I guess. And not all about Uchiha only.



Cause I don't think the sharingan suits Jiraiya and Jiraiya is badass and more unique without it. Eye power is over used to me anyway


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2014)

And here I was thinking Neji died so Nardo would learn about the stakes of war and deep shit like that.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 18, 2014)

Can we edit the first post with the translations for the interview ? I really don't want to go through 40 something pages to find all the bits and pieces of the interview


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And here I was thinking Neji died so Nardo would learn about the stakes of war and deep shit like that.



He did, for Hinata to put him out of despair.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 18, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope someone asks Kishi if Lee Jr. mother is indeed Tenten  I need to know.


Good question but I think nobody still gives a damn about poor tenten, thats probably why the interviewers will never ask a question about her. 


ChickenPotPie said:


> The manga after Hidan and Kakuzu was still better than the penis arc.


You mean the pein arc? Really, how is the HK arc better than the pein one?  Pein was the real deal. That arc got naruto being acknowledged by the village's people in the end plus it was the first time naruto defeated the most dangerous criminal of the world. A guy who was a threat to all of the shinobi nations,  a guy who defeated jiraiya, killed kakashi, killed tsunade and almost killed the main character as well. If it wasn't for hinata naruto probably would've never escaped from the situation he was in. Pein was the second most badass villain after madara imo which makes the arc thrilling. KH arc rather than being interesting it was a sad arc because of asuma's death I wasn't able to control the feels inside of me at that moment


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> He did, for Hinata to put him out of despair.



That's merely the context of the pairing sacrifice.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 18, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> Good question but I think nobody still gives a damn about poor tenten, thats probably why the interviewers will never ask a question about her.



She will always be my favourite anime girl, no matter all the hate that surrounds her. I will care about her, even if its me alone.

I would have prefered her to stay single and be a rogue kunoichi like Anko, but oh well, marrying the guy she loved and keeping the most powerfull ninja tools in the world isn't that bad either.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 18, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> You mean the pein arc?



No, the arc where Sai and Yamato are introduced.  That's the penis arc.  Its name comes from Sai always talking about Naruto's dick.

This is what I get for using old terms.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 18, 2014)

LadyTenTen said:


> She will always be my favourite anime girl, no matter all the hate that surrounds her. I will care about her, even if its me alone.
> 
> I would have prefered her to stay single and be a rogue kunoichi like Anko, but oh well, marrying the guy she loved and keeping the most powerfull ninja tools in the world isn't that bad either.


Ya I know tenten's a cute girl. I would marry her if I was to be teleported to the narutoverse. It will also be great to have her as a weaponry teacher  



ChickenPotPie said:


> No, the arc where Sai and Yamato are introduced.  That's the penis arc.  Its name comes from Sai always talking about Naruto's dick.
> 
> This is what I get for using old terms.


Oh then you are right, I mistook it because penis and pein's pronunciations matches a bit. I thought that perhaps you intended to make fun of the pein arc so you wrote pein as penis.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Can we edit the first post with the translations for the interview ? I really don't want to go through 40 something pages to find all the bits and pieces of the interview



This please. There are so many updates in this thread and others that are hard to keep track of.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> so....  emo jiraya




No, a whole different concept. No emotions, something that suits Jiraiya. 



ChickenPotPie said:


> That's not really the Sharingan's fault.  It's more Sasuke's existence's fault




Sasuke is only the product of a long Sharingan-based story.



Punished Pathos said:


> Non-Uchihas don't deserve the Sharingan




You would never say that, if they had never had it. 



Haruka Katana said:


> Cause I don't think the sharingan suits Jiraiya and Jiraiya is badass and more unique without it. Eye power is over used to me anyway




Yeah, it is overused. That's why it would've been probably better, if only one good ninja would have had it. Good intentions, no overusing.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 18, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Sasuke is only the product of a long Sharingan-based story.



You have it backwards.  The reason we ended up getting all this Uchiha in the plot was because the core of the storyline was Naruto, the main character, chasing after his rival, Sasuke.  That's essentially why the last fight is Naruto vs Sasuke.  Naruto vs Sasuke is how the entire story is structured.  Kishimoto chose to develop the Naruto story like that, so he developed parallels after, like Uchiha Madara vs Hashirama, etc.  And he made Sasuke's revenge center of the entire story.   All the Sharingan BS catered to this. Kishimoto could have easily made Sasuke's revenge/the uchiha massacre as irrelevant as...the hyuugas but he didn't.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> i want satan sempai to notice me








You mean him?


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

minniehyunnie said:


> You mean him?



dat mustache


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 18, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Look at these images.
> 
> 
> 
> There is that and the movie. I can't believe you even asked that when its so obvious that she was just a plot device and a cash grab.



No excuse. The movie could have been about sasuke leading his revolution with naruto stopping him. Id prefer sasuke ressurecting the uchiha clan to attack and being the villain over toneri instead. Think of the revenue generated if sasuke was the actual villain inthe movie. Kaguya wasted time and tgere were better options for a cash grab


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> No excuse. The movie could have been about sasuke leading his revolution with naruto stopping him. Id prefer sasuke ressurecting the uchiha clan to attack and being the villain over toneri instead. Think of the revenue generated if sasuke was the actual villain inthe movie. Kaguya wasted time and tgere were better options for a cash grab



That would mean Sasuke learned nothing of everything that happened to him.
Beside, For a character that was supposed to be created for the movie, Kaguya is not referenced once in the movie. Not even Toneri himself talks about her.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2014)

People wonder why Sakura gets all the hate, now they know. She is a shit character. Even the readers in Japan didn't like her and Kishi tried very hard to make her a heroine.


----------



## Gino (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> why editor-kun?



....


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2014)

kaguya isnt mentioned in the film because something has to be saved for the Tv show me thinks.


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2014)

Or Kishimoto wants to forget he ever created her.


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2014)

naa. shes mentioned in restsu no sho.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

takL said:


> kaguya isnt mentioned in the film because something has to be saved for the Tv show me thinks.



could this mean kaguya was created on a request from the anime team like the love fodder?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> could this mean kaguya was created on a request from the anime team like the love fodder?



No. He means not to spoil her existence for the anime watchers. Since she's basically the most important character later on.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> No. He means not to spoil her existence for the anime watchers.



which is why i asked if she was created on request from the anime 


> Since she's basically the *most important character *later on.


no she is not, she is the book definition of canon filler 

you could take her fight out, replace it with one against madara, and we would still get the same result since the entire thing ends with madara last words to hashi. 

she is not important and canon filler.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> which is why i asked if she was created on request from the anime
> no she is not, she is the book definition of canon filler
> 
> you could take her fight out, replace it with one against madara, and we would still get the same result since the entire thing ends with madara last words to hashi.
> ...



Without her we wouldn't have the revelations of BZ, the origins of the Byakugan and Rinnegan, Madara's redemption...
Indirectly she's quite vital to the plot.

And I'd tap that.


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Without her we wouldn't have the revelations of BZ, the origins of the Byakugan and Rinnegan, Madara's redemption...
> Indirectly she's quite vital to the plot.



BZ was kaguya's brain as she was his tool. in other words, he could have taken her place and the same crap would have happened. in fact, naruto's speech at the end of the fight was directed to him, not kaguya who was one shot. all the revelations BZ could have said might as well be "i am the well of juubi"/"i am juubi". he was not portrayed as kaguya's underling at all or him needing her aside from the unexplained oedipus complex.

the origin of the byakugan is only important to the movie which was not referenced at all in the manga for some odd reason.......... not even  showing a glimpse of tonari or the moon or some shit................ or hamura going to the moon 

madara was not redeemed as far as i remember unless there is another translation cause i think he told hashi to eff off  regardless how does kaguya factor in his supposed redemption? remember, it was BZ who offed madara, not kaguya which supports the idea of BZ taking her place even further. even then, how does BZ help in his redemption? he explained he was a tool? madara was already a tool as much as sasuke was by the soul transmigration crap.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> which is why i asked if she was created on request from the anime
> no she is not, she is the book definition of canon filler
> 
> you could take her fight out, replace it with one against madara, and we would still get the same result since the entire thing ends with madara last words to hashi.
> ...



So true.


----------



## Scila9 (Dec 18, 2014)

This is good stuff. Particularly this bit:


> 2.The fourth's appearance was inspired by carelessly jumbling up kiba and akamaru's combination. and so naruto father's image was set.


 LOL what?

Funny shit


----------



## LesExit (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> which is why i asked if she was created on request from the anime
> no she is not, she is the book definition of canon filler
> 
> you could take her fight out, replace it with one against madara, and we would still get the same result since the entire thing ends with madara last words to hashi.
> ...


You speak such truth 

She really wasn't a good final villain at all...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2014)

Addy said:


> which is why i asked if she was created on request from the anime
> no she is not, she is the book definition of canon filler
> 
> you could take her fight out, replace it with one against madara, and we would still get the same result since the entire thing ends with madara last words to hashi.
> ...



Exactly! Kishi should spill it!


----------



## KingBoo (Dec 18, 2014)

so many of us thought neji died so naruto gets his wife. and just reading the confirmation is raising my blood pressure


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> so many of us thought neji died so naruto gets his wife. and just reading the confirmation is raising my blood pressure



I think you need to take some time off of the forums.
Request a vacation ban


----------



## Titanosaurus (Dec 18, 2014)

They should have just have had Madara continue to be subconsciously manipulated by Kaguya's spirit and gain her dimensional powers via the rinnegan on his forehead.  Then after Naruto hits him with the combined Bijuu rasenshuriken attack Kaguya reforms in her original form.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> This is good stuff. Particularly this bit:
> 
> LOL what?
> 
> Funny shit



wonder how itachi waz created


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> wonder how itachi waz created


Well you see... When a male Uchiha and female Uchiha love each other very much...


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Well you see... When a male Uchiha and female Uchiha love each other very much...



your  dirty


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> This is good stuff. Particularly this bit:
> 
> LOL what?
> 
> Funny shit



just shit, not funny 
minato was never the dog. minato just took over the place of the dog hokage before the series started.

 I don't know where to start but many things in the first transcription in the op are out of context and erroneous. For instance kish never said 'not to show sakura ugly' dont make up things.
it was the chunin exam that took many new charas and made kish feel awkward about. not the extra missions kish wanted to write.

i dont blame the translator tho. Shit like this always happens when they have to translate random 2ch posts without knowing the context.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 19, 2014)

takL said:


> just shit, not funny
> minato was never the dog. minato just took over the place of the dog hokage before the series started.
> 
> I don't know where to start but many things in the first transcription in the op are out of context and erroneous. For instance kish never said 'not to show sakura ugly' dont make up things.
> ...



Ah...I see. So there are some mistranslations


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2014)

oooh

tell us more, takL


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2014)

kish also says he created akatsuki as he heard about the Private military business in the real world. 
id love to see the show again. it was hilarious to say the least. 
well done Mr kobayashi.


Haruka Katana said:


> Ah...I see. So there are some mistranslations



donno if those were mistrans or the original 2ch posts were already faulty.

i doubt the translator saw the show themselves.


----------



## Addy (Dec 19, 2014)

takL said:


> *kish also says he created akatsuki as he heard about the Private military business in the real world*.
> id love to see the show again. it was hilarious to say the least.
> well done Mr kobayashi.
> 
> ...



explains the onoiki statement which kishi never expanded upon


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

I never understood what Akatsuki members like Hidan and Sasori get out of the Akatsuki deal anyway. Hidan can be as much of a psycho as he wants outside of an organization, which tries to control him. Sasori can just conquer a country, make everybody a puppet and live a life.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Rios said:


> I never understood what Akatsuki members like Hidan and Sasori get out of the Akatsuki deal anyway. Hidan can be as much of a psycho as he wants outside of an organization, which tries to control him. Sasori can just conquer a country, make everybody a puppet and live a life.



Hidan was most likely recruited due to his abilities and if he was outside the organization he would be captured quickly. Hidan lacks a brain, never forget that.

Sasori.... maybe he thought they were interesting to be around?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

So basically the only reason Hidan was with them was the fear of his soul being sucked? Thats an interesting scenario by the way, what happens if Pain sucks his soul out.


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2014)

hidan was a servant of jashin to start with. he mustve loved to be controlled. 
sasori made himself a puppet. he didnt mind being a tool.


----------



## UchihaObito61 (Dec 20, 2014)

Minatos origin. o_O what....?


----------

